# I'm new, having IVF at Isis in Colchester and have a few questions!



## Tricksy

Hi everyone,

I am new on here and my CH (chubby hubby  ) and I have been trying to get pregnant for far too long. We have tried the trying, tried the not trying and tried the pretending we are not trying  

We had our last m/c in September 04 and have been trying ever since. After my last m/c I was referred to Prof Lesley Regan at St Marys and I have been diagnosed with APA so its Aspirin and Heparin when I eventually fall pregnant again. As we have not been successfull my doctor referred me to Dr Marfleet and I saw her a the beginning of this week. She was really lovely and was very understanding and didn't mug me off like I expected to be. She has taken all of my history into account and I concerned that my tubes are not working properly. I had a Hyscopy done in December of 04 (which she did) and that showed that my tubes were totally blocked, but, I found the procedure very painful and she thought that my tubes had gone into spasm. She was not my consultant at the time, just the person who did the Hyscopy. She did say that if she had my full file at the time she would of investigated it further but as I had fallen pregnant 4 months before she assumed the spasms.

She wants to do a Laparoscopy to rule out or confirm tubal damage and she has put me on the IVF waiting list   The new funding starts in April and I will be referred then to Isis. I am not sure how long we will have to wait once referred, I forgot to ask that, but when I go in for the Laparoscopy I can ask more.

I am nervous, excited, scared and very emotional! Hubby is also worried, mainly because of how I will cope and he is also worried about having to give a sample firstly for SA and then on the day of E/C. He has asked me to ask do they literally give you a pot and tell you to go in a room and 'do it'?

I am sure I will have lots more questions as time goes on and I get my appointment.

Good luck to everyone on treatment at the moment

Tricksy


----------



## Linda

Tricksy

All the best of luck for your upcoming treatment!!! I'm just down the road from you, in Chemsford.

Yep, your hubby is right.. It's a pot and a room...If he's lucky, there'll be some magazines...LOL

Anyway, good luck!!!!!!!!

Linda
xxx


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Tricksy
Sorry to hear about your m/c  
I'm at Isis too,  I also saw Dr Marfleet (your right she is lovely) and she refered me to Isis last year for my 1st ivf.  I got my 1st ivf free on the Nhs and i was referred in February and started Ivf in July so it was really quick.  
Regarding the sample yes it is that bad, your given a pot and away you go!!!
I am gonna be starting again at isis in Feb so i'm keeping everything crossed!!!  I also was tested at St Marys after my failed ivf but i saw Dr Raj Rai and was diagnosed with a clotting problem so i have to take Heparin on this next cycle.
Good luck with all your treatment,  if you've got any questions just ask


LinLou - Are you at Isis too?  I'm not far from you.

love Lisa x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

Although I'm not at Isis, one of the fertility consultants there, Mr Adrian Lower, is actually the gynae I see for my endo. I've been seeing him for about 8 years now at his private consulting rooms in Harley Street. We're not seeing him for fertility due to Isis being too far away for us (and also cos we were initially referred on NHS & then moved private with our current consultant who're we're really happy with so wouldn't want to change) but personally I think Adrian Lower is a really good gynae & he certainly knows his stuff !

Wishing you loads of luck
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Linda

reikilisa, no I'm at Guys ACU in London. We were referred there by the PCT as they do PGD (preimplantation genetic diagnosis). But I know a girl who had two cycles at ISIS. She was VERY happy with them, even though both cycles were BFN.


----------



## Tricksy

reikilisa said:


> Hi Tricksy
> Sorry to hear about your m/c
> I'm at Isis too, I also saw Dr Marfleet (your right she is lovely) and she refered me to Isis last year for my 1st ivf. I got my 1st ivf free on the Nhs and i was referred in February and started Ivf in July so it was really quick.
> Regarding the sample yes it is that bad, your given a pot and away you go!!!
> I am gonna be starting again at isis in Feb so i'm keeping everything crossed!!! I also was tested at St Marys after my failed ivf but i saw Dr Raj Rai and was diagnosed with a clotting problem so i have to take Heparin on this next cycle.
> Good luck with all your treatment, if you've got any questions just ask
> 
> LinLou - Are you at Isis too? I'm not far from you.
> 
> love Lisa x


Thanks for all of your replies 

Lisa, it sounds like we are having the same problems as me but we are getting them resolved in slightly different orders! I went to St Marys first and then say Dr Marfleet. I too have APA and will be treated with Asprin and Heparin. I am on the list to be referred and I too am entitled to a free go on the NHS. The new funding comes in April so fingers crossed if it goes like yours I should be starting IVF in September/October. I am more excited than nervous but I am worried about the pressure on hubby to 'do it' on demand and I think he's worrying about it too..... I told him the other night he needs to download a 'film' and put it on his psp and take it with him 

I feel like a lot of pressure has been taken off of us with regards to the baby making, its like we can enjoy ourselves again.

Good luck with your next IVF let me know how you get on.

Take Care

Nikola xx


----------



## Tidds

I'm at Isis too, start d/r 7/2/06 anyone want to buddy


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Nikola & Tidds

Nikola - I hope you don't have too long to wait for your treatment.  it is exciting and nerve racking all at the same time i bet you can't wait to get going.  Don't worry about hubby doing his bit they do not make a big thing about it at Isis and they put no pressure on you at all they are all very friendly and understanding.

Take care and keep me posted
love Lisa xx

Tidds - i start down regging on the 14th a week after you so we are around the same time - Is it your first go? Have you had all your treatment plan info through yet?
love lisa xx


----------



## Tidds

Hi Lisa yes it is my first time so I am a virgin  !!!!!
Whereabouts do you live?  Did yoou buy your drugs from the clinic I found them very expensive!!

Tidds x


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Tidds

The 1st ivf i did i got NHS funding so didnt have to pay for drugs,  but this one i wil have to pay so don't now how much - What did yours cost?
I do know that the heparin which i might have to take for 12 weeks is about £10 a day!!!!Well expensive 
I live in Tiptree about 20 mins from Colchester, been here about 2 years but looking to move again - where do you live?
Its handy being only 20 mins away,  the last clinic i was at was Brentwood and that was a bit of a trek.

love Lisa x


----------



## mjj

Hi Im new on the site also. Ive just been reading your story and I thought you may want to read my story.I started trying for a baby 5 years ago this year and after 2 years of trying I fell pregnant But had a m/c at 7 weeks I was gutted! After that I thought it was time to go to the doctors so he refered me to a consultant I had a laparosapy and hysterosapy and they found my left tube was blocked they said they had managed to sort it out.While I was having these test my husband had to do his bit which he wasnt to happy about but I said to him that everyone who goes there are doing the same thing and are all embarrassed about it. When we went back to consultant after testing he explained there was no reason we should not get pregnant but some people as partners it takes longer so he said he would put us on waiting list for Ivf which we could be on for 3 years and that hopefully it will happen before then.Well after 6 months a letter arrived from manchester hospital saying that we were at the top of the waiting list I couldnt believe it!We started treatment september last year but unfortunately I responded to well to the injections so 2 days before I was due in threatre they cancelled my treatment as there was a high risk of OHSS.I have now started my treatment again just a week into it so hopefully it will go ok this time just trying to keep my feet firmly on the ground but stay positive at the same time.Hope I havent bored you.If you ever need a chat you know were I am.My name is Maxine by the way they wouldnt let me use it when I logged on.Love max


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Maxine

Just been reading your story, sorry about your m/c    And i'm so sorry that you had to cancel your 1st treatment that must have been really hard for you sounds like you've been through a tough time!!  

All the very best of luck for this treatment cycle, keeping everything crossed for you     let me know how it goes.

Love Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995

Hi ladies,

I too am a patient of Mr Lower's.  I see him both at the ISIS and Harley Street.  I have done two IVFs (3 previous failures at another clinic) but sadly both have ended in BFNs.  Mr Lower has now referred me to Raj Rai for immune testing.  Hopefully I will be cycling again next month (if the testing comes through in time) so we may well be cycle buddies.

I just wanted to add that I have found everyone at the ISIS very good.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy

Thanks for your replies everyone, its great (in a way!) that so many of us have or are going to Isis. I am hoping that I hear soon after April with an appointment date. I'm getting impatient already and I've only been waiting for a week  

I am very lucky, I live literally 3 minutes drive from Isis in one direction and work literally 4 minutes from Isis in the other direction   so its well handy for scans etc, I can do it in my lunch hour  

I am also interested in knowing how much the drugs are going to cost as we will only get one go on the NHS, it my work first time but I dont want to get my hopes up too much.

reikilisa, will you not get the Heparin on the NHS? That is not part of your fertility treatment, you would need that even if you fell naturally, I too have got to have Heparin and didn't for one minute think that I would have to pay for it. I'd check with your doc, takes the pee if you have to pay for it 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is ok

Sam - Good luck with your blood testing!  I was referred to Dr Raj by Dr Lower and he did come up with blood clotting issues,  I felt better for having a reason for the infertility rather than that 'unexplained'.  You have to wait a long time to get results though, I had to wait 7 weeks!!!!  Good luck  

Tricksy - Your lucky only being a few minutes away from Clinic, i thought my distance was good (20 mins).  The waiting is horrible isnt it!  
When i asked about the Heparin,  isis said i would have to pay for it as the doctor writes out the prescription there,  when i ring up again i will double check that, Do you think i should ask my gp?  

Best wishes to everyone 

Love lisa


----------



## Sam2995

Lisa - What blood clotting problem were you diagnosed with?  Have you ever suffered from a miscarriage.  All I have had is BFN never even a hint of a BFP and from all the research I have done on the net there seems to be two camps as to whether blood clotting problems can stop you actually getting pregnant.  Sorry if have not summed that up very well, I hope you understand what I am getting at.  Mr Lower is obviously having good results with the heparin though.  A friend of mine, who is also an ISIS patient, was referred to Raj Rai for testing but all the tests came back negative.  Even so Mr Lower is giving her heparin for the next cycle.  I've already had the actual tests done - get the results on Thursday - I am just hoping I don't get there, they tell me I have nothing wrong and I still have to pay for the consultation.

Tricksy - My drugs cost about £800 in all (I didn't use heparin) but it really depends how much of the stimulation drug (Puregon in my case) you need and how long you have to down reg for.  I was on a very low dose so I would expect more. 

Max - ARe you an ISIS patient?


----------



## NellieP

Dear All

I just thought I would add my story..................

I am an ISIS patient but previous to that I was diagnosed with partial blocked tubes.

My first IVF attempt ! - at this stage I was determined that IVF was not going to effect my life and throughout carried as normal as much as possible, did not follow Zita West's post transfer theory or take her vitamens and did not go for acupuncture - RESULT BFN

Second IVF attempt (frozen egg transfer) - same as above - RESULT BFN

Third IVF attempt - I went for acupuncture, took Zita's vitamens (but carried on with the rest of my diet as normal), had complete bed rest after transfer, kept my tummy warm and had acupuncture - RESULT BFP, which unfortunately resulted in a mc but after consultation with Raj Rai found out that I had thick blood and was perscribed Heparin for any IVF attempts that I had from now on.

Fourth IVF attempt - again followed all of the above, with Heparin after egg collection - ANOTHER BFP

and I am currently 16+3 weeks pregnant.

I hope all of this gives you hope that if you stick at it one day you will get there, all of the above are what I believe helped me achieve my BFP's and the things below are things that helped me along the way;

1.  Follow Zita West's post egg collection theory (ie bed rest) and take the vitamins that she recommends
2.  Drink, drink and drink loads of water
3.  Acupuncture

Finally, I have found all the staff at ISIS fantastic and can not recommend them enough and I especially have great trust and faith in Adrian Lower and believe that they are totally committed to helping you achieve your dream.

Good luck to you all

NellieP x x


----------



## Sam2995

Wow - thanks for that Nellie.  You wouldn't believe how much I need to hear encouraging stories.  Congratulations.

I am quite surprised at the amount of us with Mr Lower that have sticky blood.  Do any of you have symptoms during the 2ww before your sticky blood diagnosis.  On several of my IVF attempts (and some natural cycles) I get quite intense aching starting at 7dpo.  At first I was excited because I thought it was implantation cramps/aches. But the aching continues off and on until about 10/11dpo when it gets more intense/changes and then nothing.  Anyone experience anything similar/anything odd?

Sam


----------



## Tricksy

Nellie, thanks for your story,firstly congratulations   its encouraging to know that you got there eventually, did your bfp come as a result of ivf at Isis? Has Zita West got a book or website? I am intrigued by the acupuncture, do you have to go to a specialist Acupuncturist? sorry for all of the questions  

Sam, although I have been diagnosed with APA as I have not had a confirmed pregnancy since the diagnosis I have not had any Heparin or Aspirin yet BUT a couple of times I have had very sore boobs (just like they were when I was pregnant) burying like pains (like I had when I was pregnant) and just felt strange (again just like I felt when I was pregnant) but I got bfn and I was pretty sure that they were not the normal imaginary pains you get on the 2ww, so I don't know, its so hard to try and distinguish between reality and mind games.

I think that also APA can stop the embryo implanting totally rather than the normal implanting but being unable to substain itself?? not sure though. Fingers crossed for your results. Its bizarre that we actually want something wrong   but at least that way we get a reason for our fertility problems

Lisa I would definitely have a word with your doctor about your Heparin, you have been diagnosed with APA so surely you are entitled to it on the NHS? It is a diagnosed medical problem, you are not expected to pay for asthma inhalers for example, you don't need them all the time but if you have an attack you do........surely its a similar scenario

Maxine, I'm sorry that you have had such a tough time of it, I will keep my fingers crossed your next cycle goes according to plan and you get your bfp at long last. Its such an emotional rollercoaster, its hard enough everyday so goodness knows what I'm going to be like when I'm on the ivf drugs.

I bit hubby's head off for no reason at the weekend and immediately apologised and his response......don't worry its good practice for the ivf 

Good luck to everyone, it'll be nice for us all to keep in touch

Nikola xxx


----------



## Tidds

Hi Lisa I am in Hadleigh Suffolk also 20 mins drive from clinic.  My drugs are coming to approx. £1000 so I am shopping around but it is hard work I keep getting a load of divvy birds on the phone!!  Isis use Puregon which is expensive but it is good so fingers crossed it's worth the money.  

Did you get a free go from the NHS?  How long did you wait?  I do get one but we are under Ipswich so have to wait 2/3 years - as if I have loads of time!!!

It's nice to chat to someone at the same clinic my experience of them so far is they are great - lets see if the treatment outcome is equally impressive  

Where are you thinking of moving to?

if you fancy a chat offline my e-mail address is: [email protected]

Bye for now.  xx


----------



## Tricksy

Tidds said:


> Hi Lisa I am in Hadleigh Suffolk also 20 mins drive from clinic. My drugs are coming to approx. £1000 so I am shopping around but it is hard work I keep getting a load of divvy birds on the phone!! Isis use Puregon which is expensive but it is good so fingers crossed it's worth the money.
> 
> Did you get a free go from the NHS? How long did you wait? I do get one but we are under Ipswich so have to wait 2/3 years - as if I have loads of time!!!
> 
> It's nice to chat to someone at the same clinic my experience of them so far is they are great - lets see if the treatment outcome is equally impressive
> 
> Where are you thinking of moving to?
> 
> if you fancy a chat offline my e-mail address is: [email protected]
> 
> Bye for now. xx


Are you having treatment at the moment on Isis? Are you having to go privatley or has your nhs turn come up?

Good luck with everything xx


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Girls

Hows everyone doing?

Sam - Just reading my diagnosis letter and i have been diagnosed with 'impaired fibrolytic response' he explained it that my body does not break down clots efficiently therefore an embryo has trouble implanting.  He said this was one of the fixable problems to have and he was pleased  . I had a miscarriage a few years back and now when i think about things i am as regular as clockwork and there have been loads of times when i've been really late and had all the pregnancy symptms and then its all stopped and i've had  a period so now thinking that its happened before and not been aware of it.   Good luck with your results hope you get a 'fixable' problem.  Let me know how you get on.  When will you be starting ivf again?


Nellie - Congratulations!!!!!  Its soooooooooo great to hear positive results,  thanks for writing your story in it gives me hope.  How long does Zita West say to have bed rest for? I'm off to drink loads of water now.

Nikola - I will check out the drug think with the clinic, I'm waiting for them to call me now.  

Tidds - I'm waiting for clinic to call me as i havent heard anything from the drug company yet and i've only got 14 days to go!!!!  Panikking a bit.  Its really expensive this ivf isnt it.  I had my free go in July on the NHS and i only had to wait about 4 months i was really lucky. Sorry you have to wait so long under Ipswich that sucks!!!
Isis have been excellent,  the other clinic i went to at Brentwood were not as good! I certainly believe if i'd stayed there i would not have had the implantation tests done.  
'm thinking of moving back to Maldon (where i used to live) or maybe Braintree not sure yet.  

Well mateys better get on with drinking all that water  .  Its great that we can all talk to each other and its nice knowing we are all going to the same clinic if we can help eachother thats great. 

Got a good recommendation for a film if you want a good cry - I went to see Brokeback Mountain (the gay cowboy film) its really sad    plus Jake can't remember his last name is really good looking too   

Keep in touch everyone  Hope we all get that BFP 
love Lisa xxx


----------



## NellieP

Hi all

Nikola - Yes my BFP was through ISIS, Zita West has a website www.zitawest.com you can find out about all sort of treatment you can receive at her Harley Street paractive but also you can shop on-line to purchase books, vitamans etc.  I originally went to Zita West's clinic for acupuncture but worked out to be very expensive when you take the train fare into consideration as well so ended up going to a specialist in Hertfordshire.

Reikilisa - Zita West recommends complete bedrest for four days post egg transfer - I think that's what worked for me!!!! totally boring but in the great scheme of things worth it.

Any more questions girls please feel free to post me

NellieP x x


----------



## NickyH

Hi to all at ISIS

I'd been though the normal GP route, who referred me to Dr Marfleet at Colchester  who found I had blocked tubes. I found things were taking far too long to  move on - every appointment seemed to be a 3 month wait so I self-referred to ISIS to see if I could  get  more help there.  They were really helpful - the nurse manager Sarah Pallet is an absolute star, though all the others are good too. ISIS confirmed the diagnosis, and  luckily my  waiting list place for a  hysteroscopy and  laparoscopy came up on the NHS the next month, so I  got that though  quickly last August. Went back to ISIS  in November (again, self referral )- I know I get one free go on the NHS but  the funding doesn't come though until April 06, and isn't guaranteed anyway! I'm too old to hang around for another few months  waiting for stuff to happen. I saw Adrian Lower in November who wanted to check everything was OK internally after the surgery  which is more than the NHS  ever did! 

Started first go at  IVF in December, E/T on 20 Jan  for  2 Grade 2 embies (none survived for freezing) and should have tested on 3 Feb - but I haven't been able to wait  and  have already tested on Monday and Tuesday this week to get a BFP! Am in absolute shock  this week and have been useless at work!  Clients complaining everywhere but am I bothered?

On the other questions  - the drugs were really expensive I found,  and we've paid just under £4000 for the  drugs and treatment etc  in all. I  didn't follow Zita West's book at all, as I felt really rotten and bloated just before Egg Collection, and was so relieved to be feeling better after that I  was carrying logs in and bathing labradors  the same day as embryo transfer. I think you just have to do what you feel comfortable with on  each day.

Happy to answer any questions on ISIS - I have generally found them very good, and am obviously over the moon with the result!


----------



## Tricksy

NickyH said:


> Hi to all at ISIS
> 
> I'd been though the normal GP route, who referred me to Dr Marfleet at Colchester who found I had blocked tubes. I found things were taking far too long to move on - every appointment seemed to be a 3 month wait so I self-referred to ISIS to see if I could get more help there. They were really helpful - the nurse manager Sarah Pallet is an absolute star, though all the others are good too. ISIS confirmed the diagnosis, and luckily my waiting list place for a hysteroscopy and laparoscopy came up on the NHS the next month, so I got that though quickly last August. Went back to ISIS in November (again, self referral )- I know I get one free go on the NHS but the funding doesn't come though until April 06, and isn't guaranteed anyway! I'm too old to hang around for another few months waiting for stuff to happen. I saw Adrian Lower in November who wanted to check everything was OK internally after the surgery which is more than the NHS ever did!
> 
> Started first go at IVF in December, E/T on 20 Jan for 2 Grade 2 embies (none survived for freezing) and should have tested on 3 Feb - but I haven't been able to wait and have already tested on Monday and Tuesday this week to get a BFP! Am in absolute shock this week and have been useless at work! Clients complaining everywhere but am I bothered?
> 
> On the other questions - the drugs were really expensive I found, and we've paid just under £4000 for the drugs and treatment etc in all. I didn't follow Zita West's book at all, as I felt really rotten and bloated just before Egg Collection, and was so relieved to be feeling better after that I was carrying logs in and bathing labradors the same day as embryo transfer. I think you just have to do what you feel comfortable with on each day.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions on ISIS - I have generally found them very good, and am obviously over the moon with the result!


       

with your BFP  that is fantastic news. I also am on the nhs list for referal in April, didn't realise it wasn't guarenteed though  I was led to beleive that I would be referred in April and I would hear soon after that  I am due to have a laparoscopy in the next couple of months so I will confirm what is happening then. Oh bugger, thats not good. There is no way we can afford to do a private go ourselves at the moment, Its self assessment time and thats totally wiped us both out 

Bugger bugger bugger, how can I find out sooner what the coo is with the referal list?


----------



## NickyH

Maybe you could try speaking to Dr Marfleet or her nurse on the phone? I had a  long chat with her nurse last year  which is how I knew about the funding. I'm sure they will know about the  budget for this year now, and the criteria. Last year people  on the list when  the April funding became available  were getting  results in  August/Sept, so it doesn't take that long. I'm just really impatient, and lucky enough to be able to self fund a cycle or two

Last year, the one measly  free NHS cycle  in Essex was only available to  those who had not  previously had IVF privately - I know Dr Marfleet found this really unfair, and I do to. She was hoping for a change this year in the policy, but it is worth anyone in this position checking first before using savings.


----------



## Tidds

Hi girlies gosh so much has gone on since I last posted, there are so many of us at Isis and such great reports we are lucky to have such a great clinic nearby.

Congrats on all the Isis BFP's it makes me feel so positive and I am actually getting a bit excited (do I dare!!), Nicky I am sure I have spoken to you before you have the same problem as me, blocked tubes and hydro that makes your story so much closer to home for me   Adrian (goad as if were best mates!!!) said that if my hydro shows up on baseline scan he will cancel treatment and refer me to have them out before he continues again - god that is really scary  

Tricksy - yes I am already at Isis and start d/r 7/2/06.  I shopped around for my drugs had a nightmare it isn't easy but I eventually went with Organon Homecare also known as Caelear (sp) they cost me £771 compared to clinic over £900 so saved a tad which I can spend on acupuncture.

Went to my acupuncturist tonight and she lent me her Zita West book to read and also wants to see me now twice a week through my treatment, I so hopes this helps.

I hope I have answer all the questions so sorry if I have missed anyone out.  So lovely to hear from you all, if only we knew who we were walking past in the clinic - I will have to study the sign in book a bit better!!  If anyone sees a blond girl with a guy in a neck brace that's me!!  Come and say hi!

Keep us posted of your progress girls I will do with mine.

Tidds xxx


----------



## Tricksy

When I saw Dr Marfleet at Colchester general she did say that I was entitled to a cycle on the NHS and the next funding stats in April and I would be on that list, fingers crossed she was right  

I will try and hold out until I get my day stay appt and ask questions then, not sure if I can wait that long though  

Where abouts do you have your accupuncture done, is it local?

I am going to try and get a copy of Zita Wests book, I'm going into town on friday so I'll have a look in Waterstones

Good luck for your next cycle, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Isis Girls

Hows it going?

Nicky - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Its great to hear of another BFP at Isis!!!!

When i had my free ivf go last year i got in really quick but Dr Marfleet did say that we were one of the first ones through on the new policy and that i had had no previous ivfs before,  also i don't know whether they take into consideration your age,  that might be another reason why i got through quick.  Nikola it might be worth you ringing.  I had acupuncture done on my last treatment,  I went to a chinese man in Chelmsford but i wouldn't recommend him as i thought he was just after my money and i reckon i spent hundreds  but i did find it very relaxing. Also Zita West has a website where you can buy her book.  Hpe you get some good answers in April 

Tidds - How did you get on with the acupunture - did you like it?  where did you go how much is it costing you?  Wots your dh done to his neck?  Good luck for the 7th i'll only be 7 days behind you  


I spoke to Sarah at Isis yesterday to chase up my drugs,  and she said all is ok for starting on the 14th Feb...............excited!!!!!! and nervous!!!!! and the drug company will be calling me soon to arrange delivering i think she said it was calear (is that the same place as you Tidds?) 

Its great to hear from you all and its lovely to get to know people from Isis.
keep in touch and let me know how you all get on.

BFPssssssssssss   
love lisa xxx


----------



## Tidds

HI Lisa

Yes same drugs company mine are due to be delivered tomorrow but I bought mine direct from Calear quite a bit cheaper, just so you know if there is a next time - hopefully not for both of us!

My husband went and had a parachute accident and shattered his neck vertebrae!  Luckily he is on the mend - hmmm I really need more stress along with IVF!! Only joking I am pretty relieved he is still here to be honest!

What drugs are you on Lisa? I am on Puregon 150 iu, Buserelin, cyclogest and pregnal.

Good luck not long to go now


----------



## Sam2995

Hi ladies,

I had my follow up with Raj Rai at St Mary's today and have been diagnosed with abnormal clotting (think it was the TEG test - sure he mentioned thrombin).  I feel so stupid because I was only sitting in front of him 4 hours ago and he explained everything so well but now I am just confused about it all.  Anyone know anything about it.  He did say that taking heparin with my next cycle would "significantly increase our chances of success" and seemed to think the results were great news but somehow or other I came away feeling disappointed.  I guess I wanted to hear that there was some miracle cure to my infertility and well that's never going to happen is it.

So tomorrow I need to phone Mr Lower's office to schedule my next fresh cycle.  Hopefully I will be able to start dr'ing in the next 4 weeks so I shouldn't be too far behind you others.

Sam


----------



## NickyH

Hi Sam

I can't help as I dont' know what  abnormal clotting is, but I'm sure someone else will be able to help as I've seen it mentioned quite a lot on these boards. Good news though that they can do something that will significantly improve your chances next cycle - that has to be worth celebrating!

Nicky


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Sam

Don't worry matey,  Raj is so through at explaining I know how you feel as when i left and tried to explain it to my Mum i couldnt remember any of the names and starting doubting myself.  When i went he said  i didnt have thrombolin but i had a problem breaking down clots (sounds the same as yours?) and he was pleased with the findings cos its one of the easier ones. I received a letter the other day which said i have 'impaired fibroyolic response'  I am going to have heparin on egg collection onwards.  I felt relieved as i now had a reason rather than the 'unexplained' and just keep thinking abour him saying 'signifcantly increased chance of success' that is really good news. 

Hope you can get started soon,  keep us updated and good luck
love Lisa xx


----------



## reikilisa

Tidds - I've sent you a personal message - lisa


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi All

Just been reading this thread as it's nice to read the progress of any 'local' girls.

I was under Dr Marfleet at Colchester General for about three years before I recently moved to Norfolk and was interested to read Tricksy's experience of her Hycosy with Dr Marfleet. I was also told that my tubes may be blocked or may be 'in spasm' and also found this procedure really painful. It seems to be that they must have been in spasm as have recently proved to not be blocked!

I never got as far as any further treatment in Colchester as after being given Clomid for approx three years on and off and not being sucessful in getting them to try injectibles I got disillusioned and took 6 months off to try alternative methods. Having said that I did find Dr Marfleet and her team to be really nice, I just don't think at that time I had the confidence to push myself forward which I think you have to do sometimes during consultations/treatment. 

Looking back I can really tell that my knowledge of fertility issues and choices was so lacking and it is only since joining this site that I have gained most of my information. 

Went to Zita West clinic for nutritional advice and started acupuncture which I am sure did some good for me too. This co-incided with a move to Norfolk where IUI was available straight away.

Have heard nothing but good things about ISIS and their standard of care and have a couple of local friends who have been successful there. Massive good luck to you all in your journeys and I'll be looking out for some more Colchester BFP's! 

Jules
xx


----------



## Tidds

Hi lisa thanks for your message I replied but it didn't go anywhere!!!

Here is the reply...

Hi Lisa lovely to hear from you. I only wish I'd spoke to you sooner to tell you about the drugs, I asked for a private prescription then faxed it to Calear then they call you with a quote. It's the same place the clinic gets theirs from.  Clinic price for us would have been £988 but I got it £771 quite a difference, worth the hassle. Sorry you didn't know hope it hasn't ****** you off too much!

400 iu blimey girl that should certainly get you going hope the side effects are not too bad.  I am having acupuncture as well what about you?  I am also on baby aspirin and have been for a while now so hope that helps.

I am pretty nervous about the whole thing really but its one step closer in a way to achieving our dream. If it doesn't work this time at least we can try again. It is very hard though when friends fall so easily it's like - I wonder what that is like to decide you want a baby and hey presto! Obviously we are meant to take a different path hopefully it will end up the right one.

Well I am off out tonight, a few last wines before it all starts!!

Have a good weekend - speak soon. xx


----------



## Sam2995

Jules - thanks for that.

Lisa - It sounds like we are in a fairly similar situation.  I am glad that Mr Rai and the heparin have given me some hope in order to try again.  I look forward to getting his letter in the hope that I will actually understand what it is that is wrong but I seem to remember him showing me a diagram (which I think was the TEG chart test) and he showed me that my clotting went wrong at the first sort of part of the chart but was OK by the end part (which I think may be where yours went wrong).  Might have got that totally wrong.  But whatever, treatment remains the same and those famous words (significantly improve chances) have given me the boost I needed.  Are you having to pay for your heparin?

Yes Mr Rai did explain everything so thoroughly - I think that's why I can't remember what he exactly said was wrong.  It all got muddled together.  Did he ask you to phone and let him know how you got on?  Do you have to go back?


Tidds - Can I ask who prescribed you the aspirin.  Was it Mr Lower.  He's never mentioned it to me so I wondered.

Anyway I phoned the clinic today and spoke to Clare (at the London office) - she's lovely - and I start dr'ing from day 21 of my next cycle so just have to wait for AF to show up now but hopefully won't be long so I shouldn't be too far behind you girls.

Has anyone had to start a cycle by going on the pill?

Sam


----------



## Tricksy

Evening Everyone   Hope that you are all ok. I tried to ring Dr Marfleet's secretary today as I have not heard anything about the laparoscopy yet (its been nearly 2 weeks since my appointment ) but she is on holiday. I was told to ring back on Monday and I may be able to sort out a date then. I apologised for being so eager but I was told that I would be going in around the end of Feb and I need to give work as much notice as possible  

I am really amazed at the amount of us and Isis or have first hand experience of each others consultants/hospitals, it so nice to  be able to 'talk' to someone who has been  there or is there


----------



## Tidds

Evening all how are we all today?

Been shopping today in Colchester and all the sales are still on what a pain, traffic terrible as well, oh well home nice and cosy now.

Sam - I started taking the baby aspirin myself as I read somewhere it helps thin the blood. I rang the clinic and asked Sarah if ok to still take it and she said yes it was fine. Obviously if you have been diagnosed with a clotting problem doe *not take it* with out talking to the consultant first. I also started the pill a month ago which is quite common it helps them take more control over the cycle that's all.

Have a good evening ladies don;t drink too much!!! speak soon.

Tidds xx


----------



## Tricksy

Tidds said:


> Evening all how are we all today?
> 
> Been shopping today in Colchester and all the sales are still on what a pain, traffic terrible as well, oh well home nice and cosy now.
> 
> Tidds xx


I was shopping in Colchester today as well  we probably bumped into each other  It was packed and the traffic was terrible too, luckily I have a client on North Hill so I can park there on a Saturday, no w & g horrendous parking charges !!

Hope that you are all having a good weekend,

Take Care

Nikola xx


----------



## Tidds

Hi Tricksy

Ooh how spooky!  Yes it was busy and £5.20 for car park at W&G's!!! Such a rip off but I am too lazy to walk up North Hill!!!

Buy anything Where do you work Tricksy??


----------



## Tricksy

I know w&g is such a rip off but its so handy and as you say no North Hill hike   I work at an accountants on a Friday its opposite the college. I dont want to put the name on a public forum though   I bought quite a few bits, its my hubbys birthday on Thursday so I was frantically trying  to get his presents, which I succeeded at thank goodness and I had to buy a new pair of glasses as I snapped my ones in half on Thursday   They wanted £150 to repair them,. just because they are Ralph blinking Lauren   it was chaper to buy a new pair.

Fingers crossed everyone for your treatment starting this week


----------



## reikilisa

Watchya Isis Girlies

How you all doing?  Good weekend everyone,  I havent been on all weekend,  had a right busy one, trying to sell my house and had people round viewing (loads of tidying up.... ) also relatives from Australia over so havent had a chance to get on here.

Tidds - How you doing matey?  I've sent you a personal message hope you get it.

Tricksy - How are you?  Hope you get your date sorted out for your lap.  You must be itching to get going, I know i was   I luv shopping i never go to Colchester though i always end up in Chelmsford cos i know where to park there. 

Sam - I think we have got similar things wrong, as soon as you mentioned the TEG test it brought back him showing me this graph and at the beginning it was dodgy but it had sorted it self out by the end of the chart so it sounds the same.  Did you find Dr Raj quite funny, when i got to the clinic there were another couple coming out and he said to this other couple, ' Do you know Lisa she is very demanding but her husbands alright' which got everone laughing, I've only met Raj once!!!
I am waiting to ring the clinic about the heparin charge?  Have you got to pay? I think we probably will have to, let me know
With regards to the pill,  my first ivf they put me on the pill but this cycle they havent bothered, and when i spoke to the nurse about it she said sometimes they do sometimes they don't.
Let us know when your going to be starting and good luck and keep thinking about the significantly improves chances,  I'm trying   

  
Good luck everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi everyone,


Tricksy/Tidds - Where are all the shops in Colchester?  As you can probably guess I am not actual local.  I live in Herts and was recommended to Mr Lower so here I am.  The drive takes about an hour but I often see him in his London office.  I have all my scans there when cycling and one benefit is that Mr Lower does them himself (is it the nurses at ISIS)?

Lisa - It great to speak to someone in a similar position to me (not that I would wish it on my worse enemy).  I see from your ticker you were diagnosed with PCOS, well I have that too and think there may be a link between the thrombin levels and PCOS.  I'm hoping to get a letter from Raj tomorrow which will explain a little bit more.  I can't think why I didn't ask more sensible questions while I was there like "why do I have this raised thrombin level"?  Did he give you any explanation?  I am really worried something may have been missed because I know Raj doesn't believe it a lot of the immune issues that girls are tested for at the Lister/ARGC etc.  I really want all the investigations now not after another failed IVF because this really has to be our last fresh go - we are out of cash.

As for the heparin, they said they would write to my GP and see if he would fund the costs.  Apparently some do some don't, but I was told he should as the blood clotting is a medical issue as well as a fertility issue.  My GP has always paid for blood tests when I have needed them so I am hoping he will cough up on this one.  Of course if life were fair then he would be paying for the whole lot! 

Yes Raj did try to crack a few jokes - I almost felt like he was someone I had just met in a pub because he seemed so friendly and down to earth - but I would imagine that if he had asked to perform some sort of examination on me I would have felt a lot more uncomfortable than usual.  Sometimes the more remote approach works.

Sam


----------



## Tidds

Hi chicks how are we all this dreary Monday!!

Lisa i have sent you a personal message x

Tricksy - gosh you spent a bit this weekend love, what glasses did you get? Ive seen some nice Gant ones but think I will wait until have some more cash! It'd be nice to meet one day when you start treatment maybe in Colchester? Have any of you been to the meet and greets?? I haven't but wonder if it would be nice to put some names to faces?  

Sam - all the shops are in town about 10 mins drive from clinic - traffic permitting though it can be busy!  If you do go into town you must go into Williams & Griffins it is a great dept store, mini Harrods it is called!!

Well start d/r tomorrow morning - mixed feelings and scared of needles!  I'll let you know how I get on.

Night ladies 

Love Tidds xx


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Sam

I know what you mean about how nice it is to speak to someone in the same position as now i've come to think of it,  he did say that he thought the blood issue was connected to the pco's and raised insulin resistance.  Also after my consultation i thought of loads of questions to ask  .  Also my Dad and his brother had diabetes and he said that it is all connected and probably genetic even though i am the only one in the family with fertility problems (typical!!! )
Hope your letter explains more - Let me know.
I know what you are saying about wanting all tests done before as i think how much money i have spent out over the years for different things this is my last fresh cycle go as we will be skint after this one.  My drugs are costing me a packet due to them putting me on 400iu puregon.  I'm definately going to see if my gp will pay for the heparin as that will save alot of money.

Anyway let me know how you get on
 

Love lisa xx


----------



## Sam2995

Tidds - Good luck with the dr'ing.  Lucky for me I don't have a problem with needles and I have managed to locate an area near to my belly button which I can inject into and I really don't feel a thing.  It's just one small area - two inches away and it starts to sting.  Must be a lot of fat in that area or something.  I don't know why but when I did my fresh cycle at the ISIS I injected burelisin to dr but when I did a FET cycle I sniffed!

Lisa - I have heard all about the PCOS/insulin resistance being inherited but Mr Rai did tell me that the clotting problem was "acquired". Wish I could get his letter soon.

This morning I did an OPK and got a positive.  I was hoping I was further on in my cycle (my periods are all over the place) and so this is going to delay things further.  Very annoying, I might phone them and see if I can start this cycle instead.

BTW - has anyone been told/told not to take aspirin.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy

Afternoon Everyone 

Hope that you are all ok

Tidds I got a cheapy(ish) pair of glasses, they are fcuk ones, I can't afford any decent ones at the moment   It would be great to meet up. I have never been to a meet n greet, I have only been on here for a little while, lurked for a while longer than than that though! No need for us all to be on treatment when we meet up, maybe we should arrange on for when the weather is warmer?? Good luck with your d/r, I think you are starting today?

Lisa  Have you had any offers on your house yet? It sounds like you have had a hectic weekend, you must be glad to get back to work for a rest   I rang the hospital yesterday and spoke to the admissions lady and found out absolutley zilch   She said that I have not been allocated a date and I would get a letter a couple of weeks before admission date   and I was more than likely looking at a March date. I am a bit gutted as my cousin is coming over from SA at the end of March and you can bet your bottom dollar that I am going to be scheduled to go in then. If that is the case then I will ask for it to be moved as my treatment is not waiting on the outcome, I just want it sorted out and to know the outcome.
Unfortunatley I was not blessed with much patience!!

Sam The shops in Colchester are really easy to find from Isis as Tidds says they are only 10 mins away and the shopping in Colchester is really good, well I always manage to spend far too much!!! Fingers crossed that your GP pays for the Heparin. I think that its totally unfair that we are expected to pay for any fertility treatment anyway. Its not our fault  

Hope I havn't missed anyone, Take care everyone and good luck xxxxx


----------



## Tidds

Hi chicks just a quickie to let you know first injection was a breeze, it didn;t even hurt!!!  

Not sure how I feel about this cycle trying not to get too positive but then no point being negative is there, oh it is so hard!     thoughts!!!

We are booking a weeks holiday if it fails so at least we have something to look forward to at the end of it iykwim!!  

Thanks for your support girls - yes Tricksy it would be great to meet up in the spring. Keep in touch girls this is a great thread. xxx

Tidds


----------



## Tricksy

Good luck Tidds, keep trying to think positive thoughts. I think we have a self preservation system that we try not to get too hopeful, that way if it doesn't work, it won't hurt so much.......thats crap though as we know so you think as positive as you can.

We will meet up soon, your right this is a great thread


----------



## reikilisa

Hi everyone

How's it all going?

Sam - I wonder what Raj means by 'acquired'??   Let me know when you get your letter.  

Tidds - Glad your injection went well   Wish i was starting now!!!  Still roll on next Tuesday    keep thinking positive its sooooooooooo hard though 

Tricksy - Yeah had an offer on the house but havent accepted yet as under asking price but we shall see.  Crapping myself now as it is always the case with me everything happens at once    Luckily at the moment i'm not working so i have the time to sort things out but unluckily i'm not earning any money either   Hope you get some answers soon on your op.

Well girls i rang Isis and asked if i could get heparin on nhs prescrip and they said 'Don't know its doubtful' but to contact my gp so am going to be doing that as soon as they send me the private prescription so fingers crossed i might be able to save a bit of dosh.

I've never been to any of the meetings,  that would be good to meet up in the Spring this is a great thread and its nice to get to know people in the same boat (everyone i know only has to think about getting pregnant and it happens   

Well just waiting for my drugs to be delivered now
Good luck everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Linda

Lisa, I brought my heparin prescription to my GP on Monday and he wrote it out straight away.. Fingers crossed you can get it.


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Linlou - Thanks  that makes me feel postive - Hope my gp will be sympathetic if i can ever get into see him - Its a nightmare getting an appointment


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Tricksy - that's really frustrating for you not being given any dates.  Not knowing is the worst, if you have a date you can plan things round it and I don't know but for me it really helps to know when things are going to happen.  I'm more patient that way.  Hope you hear something soon.

Tidds - I'm so envious of you having started your cycle all ready.  I'm going to phone the clinic today and see if they will let me bring mine forward.  I was supposed to have been started next cycle (not having known where I am this cycle at all) but I got a positive OPK on Monday so know where I am now but am not sure what they will say.  BTW - I know exactly how you feel about not feeling too positive about things but Mr Lower really believes in positive thinking and trying not to let yourself be positive really doesn't protect you as Tricksy said so we might all as well let ourselves dream for a while.

Lisa - Good luck with getting the heparin from your GP.  Let me know how your get on.  I would imagine all GPs would happily prescribe it once we get the BFP but beforehand is different.  I will have to speak with Clare and see if see got Mr Lower to write that letter for me (it must be harder for them to refuse if they see a letter from another doctor) but maybe he won't as it obviously isn't standard practice if they haven't done it for you).

Got my letter from Raj Rai today.  It states I have "raised clot strength" but normal fibrinolytic response.  I managed to find one research project (carried out by Raj) on the web where it mentions that raised clot strength could prevent implantation but couldn't find out anything else which is frustrating.  Raj says to "commence Enoxaparin (20mg daily) six hours post-oocyte retrieval".  Is this the same with you Lisa?

Will update you later when I have spoken to the clinic.

Sam


----------



## Sam2995

Just wanted to come online and have a quick vent.  I have tried all day to get to speak to someone at the Harley Street office but with no luck.  I was waiting for my call to be returned, when it hadn't by 4.30 I phoned again and was told she had gone home for the day!  I am frustrated because at first I thought I would have to wait until next cycle to start dr'ing but then when I got a positive OPK on Monday I realised I wasn't as far on in this cycle as I thought so it seems possible to me that I can start dr'ing this month instead.  I still have burelesin and needles left after from last time.  Do you think I will be able to jump forward a month?  I'd really like to be able to cycle with you girls.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Sam

It is the most frustrating thing going when you are waiting for someone to return your call  and then when you chase them they've gone home!!!!   I am not sure whether they would let you jump forward a month but if you've got all the bits there then i don't see why not - Fingers crossed mate you get some answers today!!!  

Raj also prescribed exactly the same for me as you the Emoxaparin 20mg 6 hours post so we will be on the same stuff,  really hope i get some luck with my gp trying to get appointment soon.

Just looking forward/anxious to start injecting on Tuesday 

Let us know how you get on.
love Lisa xx


----------



## Sam2995

Phoned the clinic again this morning and STILL waiting for a call.  Getting very frustrated with it all!!!

Will let you know how I get on.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy

Blimey Sam I can't believe that you are still waiting for a reply   thats not fair, I know they are busy but blimey 24 hrs for a call back  

I've got it all crossed for you that they will say yes. Anyway they have too, todays a good day, its my hubbys 40th Birthday and its our 2nd Wedding Anniversary too  

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## reikilisa

Happy Anniversary Tricksy   
and happy birthday for hubby are you doing anything special??
have a great day!!!

Love Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995

Well I finally managed to get someone to call me back (only after a bit of a moan really) but they said yes.  So I start dr'ing on Monday which is great news as I find it all very frustrating the hanging around.  E/C is scheduled for 22 March but will probably be a couple of days earlier (if my past history is anything to go by).  My only gripe about the ISIS is that they don't do egg collections every day like a lot of the clinics which I do think is better for us lot - I think I will have to stay dr'ing for longer than necessary to fit in with their dates.

Happy anniversary Tricksy. It will be our 6th anniversary shortly after out BFN or BFP.

Sam


----------



## Tidds

Hi girls how we all doing?

Day 3 of d/r feel a bit flat and tired not sure if it is the drugs or just time of year  

Sam - great news hun only a bit behind me, I have baseline 14th - Tues.

God it is so bloomin cold isn;t it all I want to do is eat eat eat!!

Nothing major to report really just waiting for baseline to find out if it is all go or whether they abandon due to hydro - please please don't let the hydro be there  

What are we doing girls we must be mad to be on this journey!

Take it easy talk to you all soon. 

Love Tidds


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Girlies

Hows it going?


Sam - Excellent news thats great you start d/r day before me and i'm scheduled for egg collection on the 22nd too!!!    Its great that your starting early  I was wondering that about the dates too cos it seems like we are downregging for ever!!!

Tidds - How you doing matey? Its probably the drugs that are making you feel like that it will get better the longer you take them for matey.  Sent you a personal the other day but don't know whether you got it - Wots a Hydro?   You have your baseline when i start my injections - Hope it all goes well for you.  When are you in for egg collection?

Tricksy - Did you have a good anniversary - Did you get spoilt rotten

news : I have my gp appointment at 11,10 to see if i can get my heparin, wish me luck and i'll post back on here later and let you all know.

Take care all
BFPS' FOR US ALL  
Love Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Lisa - Best of luck with your GP appointment, I truly hope yours says yes.  Have you ever asked for anything else before?  My GP has happily paid for blood tests (such as HIV etc) so hopefully he will cover this as well.

Tidds -  So you are only on day 4 dr'ing and you have your baseline on Tuesday?  How lucky you are.  I start dr'ing on Monday but my basline isn't for 3 weeks (Lisa do you have a date for your baseline?).  Does your period have to come first Tidds - if it doesn't will you have to delay your baseline, I only ask because it has always taken me two weeks of dr'ing for my period to come - for some reason the dr'ing drugs always delay things.  It's odd how things are going to work out because although I am only going to be less than a week behind you with the dr'ing, it sounds as though you will be at EC/ET way way before.  Is the hydro fluid in your uterus?  Hope it isn't there.

Tricksy - Hope you had a good night.  Me and dh has got very boring in that we stopped celebrating a few years back.  It's not really a reflection on the state of our marriage more on our bank balance but I think it is sad we have stopped making the effort really.  The first couple of years we went and stayed in a hotel overnight which was great.  This year I may try to suggest we do something but unfortunately dh doesn't like spending any money we don't have to due to the IVF costs.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Sam

Had my appointment and was told 'I doubt we can give you funding but will look into it and get back to me' so i'm not holding up much hope really   I don't see what the problem is really i just think its mean as we have spent soooooooooo much money on fertility treatments over the years.

My baseline is on the 7th March but last time my egg collection was brought forward,  we are downregging for a long time!!!  What strength drugs will you be on Sam? Are you injecting Burselin?

Well i'm just got to sit back and wait for their decision now 

Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995

Lisa,

Well I will keep my fingers crossed for you re the heparin - at least he didn't say no outright so there is still a chance.  Did they say when they would let you know?

My baseline is also for 7 March (they obviously do work to an exact schedule) and last time my EC was also bought forward so we may yet meet (but probably in very stressed circumstances)!  Yes I'm injecting burelesin which I don't have a problem with but I am not looking forward to the heparin as I've heard this one can be quite painful.  I think I'm starting off on 150 Puregon though last time they knocked me down to 100 after a few days.  Luckily for me I don't need too much of the stuff so at least I save there!

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Sam

Yes i suppose there is still a chance for the heparin - fingers crossed........everything crossed!!!   They said they would either ring me or call me in,  i reckon if they call me in its a yes but he would not pinpoint himself down to when 

I didnt realise that they put everyone on the same baseline and egg collection they must be really busy them days. Thats great We'll probably meet at some point then - if its on egg collection day you'll know who i am...........i'll be the nervous wreck shaking-  Hate that bit!!! 

I don't have a problem with the bureslin,  i did think the puregon hurts though, i'm on 400!!!!  i was on 200 last time and only got 4 eggs so there increasing this time.
I have heard too that the heparin in painful and you bruise a lot,  and i dont think you can use it with the injector pen which i will have a real problem with as i dont like the idea of just sticking the needle straight in - I'm a bit of a wuss 
Thats good that you get knocked down to 100,  do you just keep your drugs if you've got any left over? or can you get your money back?

Anyway better fly,  Roll on the 13th for you and the 14th for me,  we'll have to look out for eachother on the scans.

love Lisa xx


----------



## Sam2995

I may have all my scans in London so our paths may not cross.  Not sure yet.  Unfortunately you can't hand any meds back in, my last fresh IVF I had enough of the meds left over from the time before not to have to buy any so that was good.  This time round I just had the burelisin.  I think the more liquid you have to inject the more it stings - I too have heard the heparin can be painful.  Not looking forward to that.

Out of interest do you remember how long you were dr'ing for last time round.  I seem to remember you saying you went on the pill first.  I did this last time too and I think only had to dr for about 4 days before started stimming.  So now I am beginning to wonder whether I have done myself any favours by insisting on starting this cycle (3 whole weeks of injecting)!  Oh well too late to do anything about it and I am just happy to be starting.  When is your period due if you don't mind me asking?  Do you start dr'ing on day 21?  

Was it day 21 for you Tidds?

S


----------



## Tidds

Hi girlies how are you all??

Day 5 of d/r buserelin and so far not too bad at all! Only symptoms a few headaches a bit tired and boobs ache a bit.  Hopefully if allis well start stims on Wednesday  

Yes Sam I have been on pill for over a month so should only be d/r for 8 days but we shall see as I have had a odd bleed before my withdrawal bleed from stopping pill on Thursday so not sure what going on there??  

So Sam your starting soon, Lisa have you received your drugs yet?  Tricksy I can't remember what you said sorry hun!  Is it April your looking to start I think??

Feeling quite negative about it really like we will never be so lucky for it to work, why are we doing this etc etc...especially as I have had hydrosalphinx before, I know if it shows up during the cycle I can almost wave my chances goodbye but I really don't want my tubes out girls  , I know I will just have to pray that it doesn't show up but then I think what if they have missed it and it is there, if I do have my tubes out then surely at least I know it can't interfere with my chances?   Oh for gods sake I need to get a grip and stop being so bloomin down - what will be will be (still can't help it though!) Any words of advice from you experienced girls would be appreciated.

So enough about me, any gossip, what everyone up to this weekend?  We are in with a curry, boring but I'm happy  

Anyone been to Lacerate or Fueteventura (sp) as this is where we will probably go on holiday if it fails - need some sun my body is all white and lumpy, god do I feel attractive (not!)

Cheers girls speak to you all soon.

Love Tidds


----------



## Tricksy

Hi Guys,

Hope that you are all ok and having a good weekend. Sorry I havn't been around for a few days its been a bit hectic!

We had a lovely wedding anniversary and hubs had a great birthday, we didn't do too much on thursday as he has to be up at 5am each morning, but we went out for a lovely meal with some friends last night and had a great time. Mum also cooked lunch today   nothing better than your Mums roasties and she did enough so we came home with 2 take a way portions so no cooking for me tomorrow night   On the downside I came off my horse yesterday, she spooked big time and something and reared several times, I came off on the 3rd one but landed on my feet still holding the reins so its not so bad  

Tidds, hope that your d/r is going well (mental note to find our exactly what you are doing as I've not done any IVF yet so not sure how it all works to be honest   I knew about the stims and egg collection but didn't realise it was so involved) I am not sure on a start date yet. I am waiting for a laparoscopy to have a look at my tubes and check for tubal damage, this should be done in the next couple of months. I am on the IVF waiting list and I am being referred in April to Isis so I am hoping to start in Sept/Oct I can't offer any advise on your worries re hydrosalphinx but I will hope and pray that it goes well for you and it doesn't raise its ugly head. You could try Zita Wests recommendations and visualising empty tubes and uterus? sounds a bit mental but might help you. You have got to try and think positive, not because it will make or break it but it may or break you try and keep your chin up   I've been to Fuerteventura and loved it but I know others who don't like it, I went about 9 years ago and it was very quiet and a lovely place. 

Sam I'm glad that you managed to start your cycle early, this may be fate and it could well be your month   I am not looking forward to having the heparin injections either, there is no denying that they do hurt, well they sting more than hurt but at the end of the day if we get BFP's out of it then its a small price to pay. Thats what I keep telling myself   Your tummy is meant to be the best place for it as its a fattier area....in my case then I shouldn't feel a thing LOL

Reikilisa fingers crossed that you get good news regarding the Heparin, that will save you a few pennys if the docs pay for it. Lets hope that phone call comes in the next day or two   How is your d/r'ing going? So are you ready for your scan this week? Thank you for our anniversary wishes we have had a fantastic meal last night.

Well I had better shoot off and do some tidying up!!

Catch up again soon, hope you've all had a great weekend

Nikola xx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girlies,

Can't believe I get to start tomorrow.  Have dh all lined up with the gear - he is the one who gets all the injection ready (I hate all the fiddly stuff) but I have to inject myself.  It is very strange that I am looking forward to injecting myself and an even stranger thought that what with the stims and heparin I may well be (if all goes well) still injecting in 18 weeks time maybe longer! (what a thought!)  But honestly after 5 previous failures I am just not that confident but I can dream can't I. 

Nikola - I'm glad to hear you've had a nice few days - despite the fall from your horse.  Must agree there is nothing like my mum's cooking - don't know what it is maybe because her cooking was my first tastes but I still look forward to being invited round.  And yes - my tummy is the best place for injections for me too - I've a nice wade of fat around my belly button and I find I hardly feel injections there.  Have you used the heparin before?

Tidd - I'll be hoping your scan doesn't show up any problems this week.  At least if there is a problem a scan should detect it after all it is better to be cancelled than go through a cycle not knowing if there is a problem.  This happened to me.  I did two IVFs and they were surprised they didn't work so that gave me a saline scan which showed I had scar tissue and therefore no chance of it working anyway.  Scar tissue now removed but alas the IVF still didn't work.  Now they've found out about the blood clotting so I'm fulling expecting another failure and then a new diagnosis though sadly we are out of cash so that is tough.

Yes I have been to Feuteventura - about 4 years ago - and to be honest my judgment is clouded by the fact that we didn't have good weather.  Think we stayed at some place near the airport (Cal...?) and I'm sure I would have loved it if the weather had been better but as it was I came home a bit disappointed.

Lisa - Roll on Tuesday eh?


----------



## Tricksy

Good luck tomorrow Sam, keep positive and lets hope it all goes according to plan  

I have had Heparin before. I was in hospital about 8 years ago, bit of a long story but I had a botched D&C and they perforated my uterus and bowel and I got peritinitus (sp?) and was quite poorly. They gave me Heparin injections as I was not mobile but I refused to have them after the 2nd day as it was so painful   but to be honest I think that I was so poorly and was in so much pain that I was not the best patient   and the nurse was a cow and I'm sure she was spiteful as everything she did hurt. The next time I have to have it will be for totally different reasons and my frame of mind is different so I am sure it will be ok.

I hope I havn't worried you, sorry


----------



## reikilisa

Alright Girlies how it going? 

Hope everyone had a good weekend,  I went to a clairvoyant evening on Saturday night that was good and we had friends round on Sunday, they've got a 7 month old baby and as soon as i held him he started screaming  TYPICAL!!!  that always happens to me!!! 

Sam - How did your first one go mate?  Hope all ok.  I'm sending you a big hug  for your previous ones that didnt work its sooooooooooo hard isnt it,  I've only had 1 failure and that was heartbreaking. Its how i'm feeling now, gonna be starting tomorrow and want to be positive but when your so used to it not working its very hard to be postive all the time.  This time is gonna be your time matey!!! 
 
Last time i was on the pill for 3 weeks and d/r for 3 weeks so it was longer last time than this time.  I will be on day 21 tomorrow and hopefully have a bleed on day 27/28
thats what happened last time.  Mind you last time they didnt tell me that i would have a bleed and when it happened went into a blind panic!!!  it was on a Sunday as well when there was noone at the clinic,  luckily this site was a godsend.
If you are at isis for the scans we'll have to keep an eye out for eachother.
Just a quickie are you injecting in your legs?

Tidds - Your really lucky only d/r for 8 days  .  Glad sideffects not too bad for you,  the headaches was what i found the worse and the occasional hotflush really looking forward to them again.........NOT!!!.  I've got all my drugs now and all ready for the off tomorrow,  Hope all goes well for you on your scan - fingers crossed for you hun.
when are you booked in for egg collection then?
I went to Fueventura about 10 years ago (my first honeymoon) i thought it was nice but didn't like all the old wrinklies going nude everywhere - It was horrendous on the beach all these oap's running around playing beach tennis and stuff - YUK  

Tricksy - Glad you had great anniversary matey,  Sorry you came off your horse hope your not hurt.  And i agree theres nothing like your mums cooking is there   I start d/r tomorrow so i've got everything all laid out and ready to go, scan is on the 7th March its a shame your not on this cycle too but hopefully you won't be far behind us and we can all give you advice and help when your going through it. 
Ohhhhhhhhh my goooooooooddddddddd those heparin injections sound horrendous - Dreading it now!!!!!  
Still if it works it will be worth it.


Does anyone know does it matter where you inject the heparin, and can you use the injector pen?  I'm panniking about just using the needle and jabbing it in.   I wonder why the heparin hurts so much?  

Well i better stop gassing and get on
Sending all us Isis girlies    for some 

Byseeeeeeee Bye xx


----------



## Tricksy

I wish that I was starting this month too  it seems ages to wait. I still havn't heard from the hospital yet and its been 3 whole weeks  Patience never was one of my virtues LOL.

I found this, don't know if it will help anyone at all.....

*Administration of Subcutaneous Heparin

Wipe the area with alcohol. Do not rub! 
Remove cap from needle. 
Gently pick up a well defined fold of skin. 
Hold the syringe in a dart fashion and insert the needle directly into the skin at a 45-90 degree angle just into the subcutaneous "fatty layer" 
Move hand or finger in position to direct plunger. Do not remove needle once it is inserted and do not pull back on the plunger (this prevents damage to the small blood vessels which could lead to bleeding and bruising). 
Push down on plunger slowly as far as it will go. 
When all the heparin has been injected, slowly withdraw the needle at the same angle at which it entered, and also releasing the skin roll as you withdraw. 
Apply light pressure to the area with a cotton ball for a few minutes. Do not rub the area. Rubbing the area increases the chances for bruising and bleeding. 
Apply band aid only if necessary. The site may be irritated by the removal of the band aid, thus causing increased bruising. Remove needle from syringe and discard instruments separately.

IMPORTANT POINTS TO REMEMBER
Preferred site of injection is the abdominal area. Injections must be given 2 inches away from umbilicus. SEE DIAGRAM. If you need another area to give your heparin, you may use your thighs or buttocks, but this is only if there is no other place in your abdominal area. 
Rotate your sites of injections. Never inject in the same place as a previous injection or in a bruised area. 
Some bruising at the site of injection is normal (less than quarter size). If increased bruising occurs, you may use ice before you clean the area for injection and/or after you have given yourself the injection. 
Notify your doctors before any medical or surgical procedure that you are taking heparin. 
Carry an identification card in your wallet stating that you are on heparin. 
Contact your doctor if any of the following symptoms occur:

Nose bleeds. 
Blood in the urine or stool. 
Excessive bleeding lasting greater than 15 minutes and not controlled by direct pressure. 
Unusual bruising not at the site of injection. *

and this is a picture of the best injection sites

http://www.ivf.com/images/hep.jpg

Hope that helps. I am off to try and find out some more details on d/r'ing as it sounds very confusing to me

Good luck everyone


----------



## Tricksy

I keep forgetting to ask, as you girls are all local, where did you have your accupuncture done? I want to give it a go but need recommendations.

Thank you


----------



## Sam2995

Blimey reading all those instructions for administering heparin has got me worried.  Lisa - I have always injected in my belly.  I once used my thigh (for the trigger) but found it painful.  But reading those instructions has worried me a little because I always inject about an inch from my belly button - why is that not allowed?  Having said that this is the 3rd cycle I have injected and I have never had a problem - the drugs are obviously reaching whether they should.  With so many injections this time round (I only dr'd for 1 wk prior to stimms) I think I am going to have to find an additional site too.  I think I read (or someone told me) that you cannot use an injector pen for the heparin.

First injection went well this morning though.  I am on the way and didn't feel a thing.  My big worry is that I was supposed to be going away on a girlie weekend around the time of EC/ET and can obviously now not go.  Thing is I don't want EVERYONE to know that I am doing IVF and there's about 10 other girls all expecting me to be away with them.  Can't quite think of a good enough excuse as to why I won't be going when all alone I have been so keen.  Any ideas?  I've got to say something now as they are all waiting to book.

Sam


----------



## Tidds

Hi girls just typed a long message then pc decided to crash  

Got to try and remember it all now  

Well now on day 8 of d/r - all fine no real issues. Scan tomorrow a bit nervous but trying to be positive  . Lisa/Sam - can't believe you are d/r for 3 weeks why is that?  It's my 1st IVF so thought it was normal to d/r for about a week, is it because I have been on pill do you think?? Hope it is not too bad for you both.

Hopefully start stims weds, I will update you on scan tomorrow night.

Sam - good luck hun fingers crossed this is it and the Heparin solves the problem and you get your well deserved  , we are all rooting for you hun.

Lisa - what date do you start must be soon, sorry keep forgetting what people have written on previous posts must be the drugs  

Anyone heard from NickyH - just wondered how she was getting on.  I wanted to ask her if her hydro showed in any of her scans? I know she has had a tube out.

Tricks - I live in Suffolk 20 mins from the clinic but cos I am in Suffolk am only entitled to 1 free ivf attempt but the waiting list is 2/3 years long.  How long is it in Essex then??

I have my acupuncture in Clacton on Sea where I work, she is only £20 a session and has treated 2 other girls at Isis who have had BFP's so that is encouraging to know. She is also registered with the British Council of Acupuncturists so make sure if you go to one they are registered.  I am going twice a week through the cycle to maximise effectiveness - fingers crossed it is worth it hey! 

Well ladies I hope I haven't forgotten any of you. Take care all and will update you tomorrow.x

Tidds xx


----------



## NickyH

Hi Tidds (and others!)

Sounds like you're all steaming ahead with your treatments, or will be soon.

Tidds - my hydro showed up easily on  the scans, both the NHS one and the ISIS scan. I'd done a bit of reseach into hydros before going to ISIS, so was all prepared with my questions about treatments, possible drainage/clipping etc, but  the clinic was brilliant and answered all my questions immediately, and  helpfully checked for the cost of having private ops  as well.

I'm back there on Wednesday morning for my 6 week scan - will anybody else be around then?

Sam -  tricky situation to be in  about the weekend away.  I'd either be tempted to book it then cancel claiming illness at the last minute, or come up with  a birthday party for one of your partners relatives or something which means you can't go!

Good luck to all of you


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Everyone

Well i did it!!!!   First injection done and all is fine - Mind you was a right old bag to DH last night just started on him for no reason (that was before i'm taking the drugs!!!   Poor DH!!! he's got another 3 weeks of this yet.

Sam - How's it going mate?  I think where you have been injecting is fine as its obviously working the way it should,  I always inject in my leg but if its less painful on the tummy i might give that a go - I've got a nice roll i can inject into I have read also that you can't use injector for heparin and absolutely dreading it  especially after reading that it hurts so much!!!  Let me know if you get any info matey.

About your weekend away that is a difficult one,  i would be tempted to go ahead and back out at the last minute with sickness - will you lose any money?  or maybe say that DH has something special arranged and he didnt tell you as it was a surpriseits really hard isn't it.


Tidds - Good luck today hun   Hope all goes well, keep us posted.  I think me and Sam are d/r so long to fit into Isis schedule for egg collections,  plus we wern't put on the pill we went straight onto injections - I now think that it would have been better to have done what you've done.  Still never mind.
I started injecting today and all is fine.  
Your acupunture is reasonable my one was £30 a go!!!  

NickyH - Best of luck for your 6 week scan, I won't be there not got any scans till March - Did you have heparin too?

Tricks - Acupunture i went to Chelmsford to have mine done but wonuldn't recommend him i thought he was more for the money than helping me,  Do a search on Google for British council of Acupunturists and they have a list of all there members in all the areas.  I'm not having acupunture on this treatment as i found it very relaxing but havn't got the money to do it again.

Well hope i havent forgotton anyone - Injection 1 done - hundreds more to do  
Anyone doing the complete bed rest after egg transfer??  Anyone doing special diet? Cutting out chocolate? - God forbid!!! 

 for all of us and a sprinkling of  
love lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy

Blimey we are all talking so much on this thread that I am taking to printing it off so I don't forget anything  

I am so so sorry if I have worried anyone about the heparin injections   i didn't mean too. You can't use an epipen with the heparin, it has to be an injection as far as I know. Anyway I was telling big fat lies and it doesn't hurt in the slightest, you don't feel a thing   (does anyone believe me?!)

Sam - I'm sure that it does'nt matter that you inject that close to your tummy button, it is obviously getting to the right place so don't worry. Good luck with the rest of the injections, glad that it has started off well. If I was you I would book the weekend (as long as you don't risk losing a lot of money) and either go if ec/et goes well or pull out at the last minute with a nasty virus, or if you are sure you don't want to go then tell them that hubby has booked a weekend up for you as a surprise Valentines present?

Tidds - Good to hear that your d/r'ing is going well and its all plain sailing at the moment. Good luck with the scan tomorrow. I am also on the NHS waiting list for ivf, we are allowed 1 free go. I went on the list in Jan and I am being referred in April when the new financial year starts, with any luck I should be starting in Sept/Oct time, so its a lot quicker than Suffolk, apparently, we will have to wait and see if it goes according to plan. Could you let me know the tel no of your acupunture lady please, I would rather use someone who is 'proven' so to speak.

NickyH - I will keep everything crossed for your scan tomorrow. Where abouts is the hydrosalpinx? I thought that you had your tubes removed last year so where does the fluid gather. Sorry I'm not very clued up on hydrosalpinx, hope you don't think that they are insensitive questions  

Lisa - It seems a bit off that you have to dr for 3 weeks to fit in with Isis, surely that costs you extra money with extra injections etc I have now got Zita Wests book and even though I am a long way off my IVF I will be doing the bed rest, eating stacks of protein, no sex (although hubby is convinced that sex will be ok as his little swimmers are a well known sorce of protein  ) no smoking but I would of given up my 7 a day by then, no drinking but I don't really anyway eeerrrmmm what else thats about it.......as for giving up chocolate..... I don't think so, not a chance!!!  

Well I reckon thats about it for now

Lots of    for you all and good luck Nicky for tomorrow xxxx

Nikola xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Well dh hasn't done very well with his job of injecting loading - he went off to work having forgotten to do it. I know I am fully capable of doing it myself but he kind of likes doing it because it gives him a bit of involvement. Anyway it is a good job I am not so absent-minded else our cycle would fail pretty quickly. So injection 2 went well - though this one left me with a small bruise.

*Nikola * - You didn't worry me about the heparin injections - I already was worried! It is just fear of the unknown because everything else about this IVF cycle I have done before at the ISIS so know exactly what to expect apart from the heparin. In fact I found that info you posted very interesting - I really can't imagine injecting in my back (ouch!) - I must try to keep some of my belly clear if this is the preferred site. You are very right about what you said about the cost of the meds if we are dr'ing for longer - should really be paid for by the clinic - is just lucky we are not on the Synarel as this is about £80 a bottle (from ISIS). I'd be really interested in what Zita West's recommendations are if you don't mind. How long do I have to do bed rest for and what is all this about protein? Any other rules I should be sticking too? What about alcohol? I wouldn't drink in the 2ww at all and only the odd glass (maybe) during stims but what about now?

*Lisa* I take it you haven't heard anything about the heparin yet. I haven't either. Of course there is plenty of time yet but am anxious to know. Haven't heard anything about my other drugs yet, am waiting for calea to call. Glad to hear your first injection went well. Where about do you do it in your leg. I once injected my HCG into my outside thigh but didn't like that at all. BTW Have you already got all of your stim scans booked - I have and it is nice to know in advance exactly what I'll be doing.

*NickyH* - Good luck with scan. Let us know how you get on.

*Tidds* - Hope your scan brings good news today and that you are already to start stimming. I am beginning to regret my impatience because if I had done as I was told then I would have followed your protocol. Instead I insisted on getting started and in fact I have only speeding up the process by 2 weeks and missed my weekend away! Not sure that was worth an extra 2 weeks dr'ing. Look forward to your update.

As for my weekend away I am going to have to do some thinking. Don't won't to book because I would lose £130. I had to laugh at the thought of telling everyone my dh has booked a surprise weekend away because I'm afraid all the girls know him too well. If it was down to him we would never get away at all. I am totally the one who plans and books our holidays, I sometimes think my dh wouldn't care if he never went away at all. We do have a holiday booked to Spain in June and I am already excited about it whereas my dh says he only gets excited on the day we leave!

Will check in later to see if there is any news. I love this thread because it is busy but there aren't so many of us that I can't remember who's who (or I'm getting there).

[flash=200,200]http://Sam[/flash]


----------



## Tidds

Hi Girlies!

Well good news scan went well Sarah was really pleased with my bits  and there is no hydro that she can see!!!!! Yipee!! I start stims tomorrow and they will keep an eye on my next scans in case it turns up. If it does they will discuss what to do - either go ahead, possibly drain it or abandon and freeze embryo's but hopefully it won;t come to that and it is gone  please stay away! I do believe though that the Acupuncture is working and that is why things are going so well. On well we'll see I know this is probably a good day and that the rollercoaster ride is only just starting!

*NickyH * - Good luck with your scan let us know what happens I am sure it will be fine have you had many symptoms? I think I would do a test every day if it was me just to see those lines but then that could be quite expensive!! Did your hydro show up at baseline then? Was it in both tubes? Did you have both out? Private or NHS - how much etc Sorry so many questions but you are my inspiration that we can get pregnant when we have had hydro!  for Wednesday. xxx

Lisa/Sam - good luck with d/r hope it goes quickly for you. Personally I think it's bad you have to wait to fit in with their plans but I suppose if we get that  at the end of who cares!! Sorry can't help with the heparin only that my DH had a shot before we flew him home from the US when he had his accident and he said it didn;t hurt 

Tricks - the number of my acu lady is 01255 421616 and is in Clacton next to Sheens Estate agents in Old Road. She is a bit odd and older, about early 60's but really knows her stuff which is the important bit. Her premises aren't all that but she does do a clinic in Wivenhoe on Thursdays if that is better for you. Give her a call let me know how you get on. Where do you live then? I know one of you is in Tiptree, where are you all girls anyone in Colchester??

For you weekend away can't you say you need to work or family party or dh friends special birthday or something? I am not that good at thinking up excuses soz.

Not really sure what to do after ET - think I will try to follow Zita in that not doing much for 2/3 days after and also keeping tummy warm but hell am I giving up chocolate - in fact I think I will increase my intake substantially!!! I am not drinking at moment, don't really feel like it to be honest but would have the odd glass if I fancied up to transfer then nothing after that. Any advice from you non virgins would be appreciated!!!

Well that's it from me today - I'll check in again tomorrow. See ya guys, take it easy.

Tidds xx


----------



## Tidds

Lisa - have sent you a personal message hope you get it. xx


----------



## Tricksy

Hi again everyone,

Sam - So glad I didn't put the fear of goodness knows what in you re the heparin injection, I was really worried   I will take Zita West's book to work with me tomorrow, I'll scan the pages for you and email them to you. It is really interesting, I forgot about the keeping your tummy warm bit too. I'll go and put the book in my bag now so I don't forget it   Brave you doing your injection on your own, especially as its only your 2nd one!! The bed rest is for 3 days I think. I send the pages tomorrow, promise   Your hubby sounds like mine, I dont think he was ever booked any holiday or weekend away, he is quite romantic at times though so I can't moan at all.

Tidds - I am so pleased that the scan was clear, a huge sigh of relief for you eh? Thanks for the telephone no of the acupuncture lady, I will def give her a ring, I don't care if she lives in a cattle shed if she helps me get a     Wivenhoe would be better for me. I live in Colchester on Highwoods so literally a stones throw from Isis.

Right I am off, your right Sam this is a great thread, as there are only a few of us on here it is nice to 'know' everyone.

Have a good Valentines night what ever your doing


----------



## NickyH

Hi all

Just to clarify the tube situation as my profile wasn't very clear when I looked again at it. When I had a HyCoSy with Dr Marfleet last March  she said my tubes were definately blocked and maybe hydro on one or both sides. She booked me in for hysteroscopy and laparoscopy with Mr Sanderson at Colchester on the NHS to have a look inside and see what was going on. I was told the wait would be 6 months, but nothing seemed to be happening, so we  self referred to the ISIS  in July to see if we could get these done either privately or on our work insurance. The ISIS repeated the scan in July and said the same thing - hydro on one or both sides. Turned out too expensive to have done privately and not possible on  the insurance, but then the appointment with Mr Sanderson came through for mid August anyway, so Dr Marfleet arranged for me to see him beforehand so I could explain that even though it was meant to be  an exporatory op, if he saw hydros etc please take them out as I didn't want to come round from the op and find I needed  yet another one with another waiting list! Turned out I had one nasty hydro, but the other tube  wasn't fluid filled - though pretty mangled and they said  best get myself down to ISIS rather than wait  and see what happened naturally. So I took myself to ISIS again in November and started IVF in December.Am obviously very pleased with the way things are going now, but as I have one damaged tube left I am concerned about the risk of ectopic - all last week I had pains on that side, but this week has been much better so  maybe it will be OK.

For bed rest etc - think it is totally up to individuals, but  ET is usually on a Friday and I was back at work  in London on Monday. I'd felt so crappy the last few days on Puregon it was such a relief to feel better and not so bloated etc, so I jumped back into normal life asap (well, normal life plus folic acid and less any alcohol!)

As for the injections - Sam, well done for doing them on your own - I never managed that! I always had them  just below the navel too as they didn't hurt so much there. We did the trigger shot in my thigh and that really hurt so I'm glad I didn't do that site normally.

Scan tomorrow - fingers crossed. Will let you all know how I get on. BTW, one thing I wish I'd known to do is to book all my scans as soon as I had potential dates for them, as if you leave it till the last minute you end up with 12pm appts, which is pretty useless if you are trying to go back to work in London afterwards! If I'd booked as soon as I'd been given the potential cycle dates, I'm sure I'd have had better times. Sounds like some of you are already doing this, but thought I'd pass this on


----------



## reikilisa

Hi all

Good to hear from you all. 2nd injection today all went ok without any hitch  stung a bit but i think that is because i'm doing them in my leg  I did them all last time in my leg so am carrying on. I think i'll save my belly for the heparin - OUCH!!!!!

*Hi Sam * - Good to hear yours are going fine too - Apart from your little hitch with DH forgetting - Ahh bless 
No still havent heard from gp yet so i thought i'd give it this week then chase up but i am itching to find out wots going on , i think maybe no news is good news
Hope you get your weekend away sorted out.
I've booked all my scans, as soon as i got my treatment plan i rang and did them all in one go. Hope you hear from Calea soon - Did you get private prescription, i missed out on that one, didnt realise you could do that till Tidds filled me in - so shelled out more money  How did you find egg collection? Did they make you go to the loo straight after egg transfer?

*Tidds * - got your message matey thanks - I think it is off that we have to take more drugs to fit in with clinic schedule as its costing more  So glad your scan went well, its must be such a load of your mind now. Great news that you start stimming today  On my last ivf i didnt do any bed rest, but i did lounge around and didnt do any housework or exercise, when i asked Isis they said carry on as normal.
Not sure wot to do - When's egg collection for you?

*Nicky * - Good luck with Scan   

*Tricksy* - Can you send me the Zita West info too please matey would be really interested to read all the info on it. You didn't worry me about the heparin like Sam said i was already worried anyway and that info you got will be really helpful.

Anyway anyone do anything romantic last night?  I got a card which was lovely, he got in from work late, had his tea then watched football and fell asleep on the sofa (Very Romantic!!!)

Well gotta go, housework won't get done on its own, Not working at the mo and will be looking for a job as soon as ivf done, although there is a job going at the beauty school where i did my courses, 3 days a week sounds really good but they want someone to start around my egg collection time so that will be really difficult as wanted to take it easy around that time. So maybe start looking mid March.

Byssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee x x


----------



## Tricksy

Helloz Everyone,

Hope your all well this morning and not suffering any ill effects from your dr'ing

Firstly I must apologise but I can't get the flipping scanner to work   to do Zita West BUT I will send it to both Sam & Reikilisa asap. We have got a scanner at home I can dig out so I will have a go tonight or the guy who can sort our stuff out is in tomorrow so copies will be winging their way by tomorrow at the latest.

Nicky - Thanks for explaining what you have had done, at least you did not have to rejoin another waiting list and things were done there and then. I've got everything crossed for you for you scan today. I am making mental notes on appointments etc for when I get my Isis date!!

Reikisisa - Glad that your jabs are still going well, brave you for doing your persevering with your leg jabs. When is your next scan? You asking about having a wee straight after e/t I think I'll be scared that they will fall out   I'll be keeping my legs crossed for 2 weeks   Glad that I didn't worry you either regarding the heparin, when you start I am sure it will be fine

Well I have spoken to Colchester Admissions again and I am now really peed off   Apparently there are new guidlines 'that are changing by the day' and now no one can have an op until they have been on the waiting list for 5 months   but they have to have it before 6 months   They are getting through the waiting lists too quick and are rapidly running out of money, so, that means that I have to wait 5 months from my appt time to have the op and also Dr Marfleet does not do laparoscopy's so I have been put on Mr Carled's list, never heard of him. The ladies were very very nice though and were very apologetic and have given me a date of 29th June. They have also put a note on my file that if anything changes then they can give me a call and I will go in earlier.

I asked if it would have any effect on my Isis referal and she said not at all. I also asked about timings and she said that Isis were normally pretty quick and I would probably have my Isis appt before I have my op   and too put my op back rather then hold up Isis, great I thought.......but not I have thought about it what happens if I start Isis quickly but I have blocked tubes? Oh well I will have to cross that bridge when I come to it.

Good luck today everyone, speak to you again soon

Nikola xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi all,

Hope everyone has had a good day. Mine's been quite good - had my sisters round for the day and all the kids made a total mess but that's not so bad.

*Nikola* - All these NHS rules and regulations are all governed by money and nothing to do with patient's needs. It is so unfair. But at least you now have a date which is really good news. And I really wouldn't worry about when your ISIS appointment comes through. If the ISIS appointment comes through first then you will still be able to plan your treatment cycle and then get down to it immediately after your op if that is the case. Normally Mr Lower will discuss treatment options with you at an initial appointment, discuss the drugs, expectations etc then they will leave you to let them know when you are ready to start. They normally say "phone on day 1 of your period" and from there they work out all the dates with you. I think it is great that you now have a date for your op but can understand the frustration at the long wait. Thanks also for trying to sort out the Zita West stuff - there's no rush as we are both dr'ing for quite a while yet!

*Lisa* - Haven't heard anything from Calea yet which I think is odd. I wasn't given a private prescription - they told me at the clinic that they would fax Calea and Calea would contact me. I will chase it up if I don't hear anything soon as I only have the one bottle of burelesin. RE EC - I found it pretty painful to be honest. I do remember begging for more painkillers and Mr Lower telling me to hold on "not long to go". But having said that they also told me that I fell asleep during the procedure so it can't have been that bad! Re ET. At my first clinic (I changed after the first failures) they didn't use a scan when doing the ET so having so I didn't have to have a full bladder which was easy but I also wondered how they managed to get the embies in the right place! With Mr Lower, the first time I had a touch of OHSS and bladder problems so didn't dare try to get a full bladder so didn't need to pee afterwards for quite a while (Mr Lower didn't seem to have a problem). Second time I was just so bursting I had to go and relieve myself slightly before I went it. I think I overdid it and as soon as ET was over had to rush out and pee - no choice. But it is not something that worries me. If they have done their job and placed them correctly then they cannot fall out. One thing that did surprise me about the ISIS though is that after ET they tell you to get straight up. I mean I am SURE it makes no difference but at my old clinic I was told to lie there for 20 mins with head back.

*Tidds* - I have never been one for bed rest either. I do laze around a bit for the first day (make the most of having dh wait on me) but that's it. In fact last transfer (remember that was my 5th) I was so unfazed by it all that I found myself running up the stairs at the clinic and then suddenly thought "oh dear maybe I shouldn't be doing this"! I did read on the web that the latest research showed that bed rest is not good for you because for a lot of people it leads to higher stress levels. That is me - if I lie about doing nothing I will just spend my time worrying over every little ache and sniff. But if you are the type that can enjoy it then great.

That's great news Tidds about you getting the go ahead for stims. Good luck. When is your first scan? Are you on Puregon? What dose?

Well I had better sign off now as have lots to do. See you tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## Tidds

Hi girls how are we all today?

Well the drugs have finally kicked in and I had an awful night last night - couldn't sleep, crying, a right emotional wreck so didn;t go to work today. My boss is lovely and so supportive which really helps.

Phone the clinic and Sarah said it is prob the d/r as they zapp all your natural hormones so once I start puregon I should feel better.  Having a glass of wine tonight hopefully that will help.

just done first puregon and couldn;t get rid of an air bubble and by the time had fiddled around with it it was only 4.5 instead of 5 do you think that will make a difference?  Any tips for getting rid of the bubbles? When i flick it goes to the top but there is still a gap of air that I worry about, does it need to be completely all liquid and no gaps at top or bottom of syringe at all? As you can see nervous 1st timer!!!  It did sting a bit but nothing really to moan about.

Well I am off to drink wine sorry it has been all me me me tonight I will be back on form tomorrow!

Night girls take care.

P.s. anyone heard from Nicky today or is it tomorrow her scan  Must read threads properly!!!!


----------



## Sam2995

Tidds - I am sorry to hear you've been struggling but like the nurse said after a few days on the Puregon hopefully you will be feeling normal again (or as normal as we can during an IVF scan).  As far as the injecting goes, luckily for me I usually leave all that tricky stuff to my husband.  Do you not have the pen to inject with?  If I see an air bubble when I am drawing up the liquid then I normally draw up a bit more than I actually need, that way I can squirt the extra out and then hopefully get rid of the airbubble and extra at the same time.  But in answer to your question I don't think it will make any difference having 4.5 rather than 5 it is so close.  When you have your scan they may need to adjust your dose in any case as when you go for your first IVF they don't really know how you are going to respond in any case. 

I think Nicky's scan was today.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Hi gals

Hows it going? Well day 3 injection done and i am already coming out in bruises  Drank 2ltr of water yesterday......how hard was that!!!  I ended up drinking 2pints and 4 half pints and spent most of yesterday piddling  

Sam  - i would chase Isis for your prescription as i asked for my heparin prescription and when i rang up no-one had done it, mind you it came in the post the next day but they may need a little nudge as normally Calear ring within a few days.
I'm glad i'm not the only one that found the EC painful, i thought i wouldnt remember it but i can remember it all!!! Absolutely crapping myself !!! I'm gonna ask for more drugs  Mind you DH said that i was rambling on about "Going Trucking" so at least he got a laugh 
ET i found fine though, the only thing that worried me was getting up straight after it and it still worries me now, i know there the experts but i just feel that i would feel happier if they just let me lie there for 20 mins. 
have you had any side-effects yet on the drugs?

Tidds - Sending u a  as you felt so awful yesterday, Hope your feeling better today, I remeber on my last one i had days like that but they do pass over. Now you are one the stimms you will feel miles better matey. With my injects i used to draw a bit more up or try and draw it up as quickly as possible keeping the needle right under the fluid and flick then push the syringe in to get rid of the gap (Does that make sense) but i'm sure it wont matter that its 4.5.
Your lucky to have a great boss, my ex boss was a right cow (thats the reason i left)

Tricksy  - its out of order with the waiting times and waiting lists isn't it, unfortunately its all about figures with the NHS and getting people out of beds, I could rant on about it all day! 29th June seems a long way off but you know how time flies it will soon be here and if your Isis appointment comes through sooner that will be fine they work it all out for you and will decide whats the best thing for you.My first scan is 7th march so got a lot more of injecting yet  my legs are brusing already 

Not doing much today just doing food shopping..........Need a job!! Actually a bit of advice needed when i start looking again do you think i should mention the IVF? In a dilema really as if it works and i'm pregnant will any Company take me on if i'm pregnant? 

Well good luck everyone, i'm thinking of you all and sending  vibes your way.


----------



## Tricksy

Just a quickie as I am at work at the mo. I have photocopied Zita Wests book on the appropriate pages. I had to photocopy them as the scanner didn't like the smaller pages   the catch is there are 28 pages   How do you want them? emailed or I can send you copies in the post totally up to you, just let me know and I'll get them posted if you want it like that later today

xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Tricksy - I'm sending you a personal message with my details on if thats ok - Ta xx


----------



## Sam2995

Nikola - I'll PM you too.

Tidds - Hope you're feeling brighter today.  Out of interest, where are you injecting?  I was speaking to a nurse friend of mine yesterday (who is going through IVF at the moment too) and she was telling me that it is best not too alternate the site of the stimms injections ie if you start with the belly then stick to the belly.  This she said is because different parts of the body absorb the meds differently and with the stims in particular the doctors need to know how well you are responding to a certain dose.  With the heparin and burelesin is apparently isn't so much of a problem.

Lisa - Going back to EC, I think I only remember the first few minutes (scared too death) and the last 5 mins (in pain), the rest was a muddle.  The major thing I was nervous of was saying something I shouldn't.  Don't know if I did because dh did not come in with me (he finds that sort of thing hard to watch).  I'm bruising too from the dR, don't know why that is.  I am not having any side effects other than bloating which is worrying me a little because last time I got bloated and this turned out to be from a cyst.  Anyone else suffer bloating?

I phoned the clinic today and I think they had forgotten about my prescription but she did it straight away and I received the call from Calea this afternoon.  Still I won't get the meds delivery until Tuesday which will be day 9 of the burelesin and it is only supposed to last 10 days so that's a bit tight for my liking.  Hope there are no problems.  One thing that has changed from my last IVF is that Calea are billing the clinic for my meds (which I find a bit odd) so I don't even know how much they are costing me.  Do this happen to you?  How much did you pay?  Last time round I paid over the phone with my credit card, I can't see why we didn't do it the same this time round.

Apparently there is a new DR injection out - a one of injection, costs £200 but the effects are supposed to last for 4 weeks ie time enough to get to EC.  Don't know that I like the sound of that at all, would rather be doing something.

Well have a good night girls.

Out of interest, have you all told friends and family you are doing IVF?  First time round I did, but I learned the hard way that sometimes (for me personally) this is not a great idea because if you get (as I did) a BFN it is hard dealing with everyone' wellmeaning enquiries.  So this time we have told only a few people who really need to know but this leads to the problem of making excuses as to why we aren't doing things we normally would.  For instance, we usually go out once a week with friends but come stimms time I will have to hibernate at home because if people see me not drinking they will think I am pregnant and that will be even worse!

Sam


----------



## Tidds

Hi girls how we all bearing up? I really hope Nikola is ok has anyone heard how her scan went??     vibes being sent all is ok

Better day today tummy geting sore like a little pin cushion   Still struggle with the drawingup and air bubbles, dh shouted at me as he set it all up then I went and pushed some more out so only ended up with 4.5 ml again, I didn;t mean it just scared I am going to inject air into myself and that can be dangerous can't it  I am injecting into tummy only btw - more fat there to cushion!!! Thanks for the tip Sam  

I am really worried about EC heard some horror stories about people (most people) actually who have sedation still feeling it.  I may ask for more drugs or a GA - has anyone had a GA and what are your thoghts on both GA & sedation  

Sam - I haven't got any bloating yet but am drinking 2/3 litres a day so this may be helping.  Is this on the buserelin alone, how many days you been going so far I have got bruises though so your not alone there girl! 

I have only told a few people we have started although quite a few know we are doing it but they are not sure when we are starting for the exact reasons you stated Sam - can't be dealing with all the well wishing calls.  We are going on holiday anyway if it doesn;t work so a bonus each way.

Anyway girls off to bed now up at 6.15! Catch you all tomorrow.

Take care xxxx


----------



## reikilisa

Hi girls

How are we all doing?  Day 4 and my legs are bruising already  .  Gonna carry on with my legs and change to my tummy for the stimms.  


Tricksy - Sent you a pm with mydetails on thanks matey 


Tidds - i know how you feel with the injecting it is very nerve wracking as your trying so hard to do everything right.  How the hell do you drink 2/3 litres a day, i am having trouble doing 2 ltrs you must be weeing for England  
As for the GA i don't think Isis offer it there i think they only do the sedation.  I remember it all but although i was in there 30mins it felt really quick so i must have dosed off too.


Sam - I'm not having any bloating yet but i have notices my boobs hurt when i lie down in bed  Can't remeber that happening last time .  I had exactly the same with the meds and the bill coming through Isis,  Tidds got hers direct but when i asked Calea they said that the bill had to come through isis and then i think they put there bit on top   My drugs bill came to £2393!!!!!   but i am on high stimm drugs but it was a shock to say the least. 
I am dreading the ec  
Thanks for the tip on injecting in one site only on stimms,  I'm gonna transfer to injecting in my tummy for stimms - hopefully it won't hurt so much.


With regard to telling people,  I told everyone last time and really wished i hadnt!!!  it was horrendous everyone was ringing me up and asking all the time and when i got a BFN it was heartbreaking having to tell everyone that it had failed not only was i having to deal with my own dissappointment i had to deal with everyone else too 
So this time only my mum,sister,mum in law, best mate know dates everyone else just knows were going through it again at some time.


Ohhhhhhhh a bit of news,  just got a call the gp wants to see me about the heparin,  let you know later how i get on

Speak soon
Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Well you are not going to believe it but this morning, God only knows why, but for some reason I decided to do an HPT and it was very very very faintly positive (I think).  I am just in shock and really don't know whether to believe it yet.  Please don't bother to congratulate me because I have a strong feeling that, as I have never tested as early as this before (I think I am 10/11 dpo) then it may be that I quite often get to this stage but by the time I test on day 14 or later it is BFN because of my blood clotting disorder.  I've down two tests today and they are both the same, really light (barely there) and I'm worried it's my eyes and I am seeing things.

Anyway I phoned the clinic and they've told me that my cycle must end today whatever the HPT reads tomorrow.  And tomorrow I have to go up for a beta test.  I am fine with that but what I can't understand is that Mr L doesn't want me to start on the heparin (I have been taking BA though).  So I'm sitting here firstly afraid the tests are really positive, secondly if they are they won't be tomorrow and thirdly if they are then without the heparin I will be doomed as I should have used a condom like we're told just in case.  (But to be honest I never though the "just in case" could happen to me after 3 years and 5 IVF failures and 1 IUK.  So now I am feeling shocked scare and confused.

Sorry to witter on but you can probably imagine how I am feeling.  And what about all that dr'ing I've been doing.

Well I must go as we're going shopping to try and take my mind off things as there is nothing I can do at the moment.  Will let you know what happens when I test again in the morning.

Lisa - I can't believe your drugs cost that much.  I really hope the clinic don't add extra on (but wouldn't be surprised).  Luckily mine haven't arrived yet so will have to cancel them but I do know my drugs bill has never been over £800 yet so any extra and I would have been shocked.

Tidds - I think Lisa is right about the GA.  They just don't have the facilities and in any case although the EC can be a bit painful it really is not so bad to have to need a GA - honestly.  I just felt like someone (obviously Mr Lower) was sticking pins in me which was exactly what he was doing.  The majority of women don't feel a thing you are just unlucky to be in a thread with two girls who are wimps!!! (hope you don't mind Lisa).

Nikola - Hi.  I'll be in touch later.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Sam- Oh my god!!   wot a shock you must be in mate - Congratulations!! 
Why is Dr Lower not wanting you to take Heparin??  I don't understand that.
I think i might be being a bit thick here but i didnt ever think about protected sex when i'm doing ivf i didnt think it could happen naturally with the downregging.   
Another thing is why are my drugs costing sooooooooooo much more than everyone elses? 

Had a result today with the heparin though, gp says they will fund after pregnancy so i will only have to pay for the first 3 weeks, then they will pay for the next 9 weeks so that was a good result i thought.

Well better go
Keep us posted Sam on your positive - You must be scared and over the moon 
Lisa x


----------



## Tidds

Evening all.

Sam - omg this is so exciting I am praying for you     Make sure you update us asap.xxx

Lisa - glad injections going well, I am now on stims which sting a bit as the fluid is slightly thicker but ovrall it's not as bad as I thought. I am more worried about gaining weight - how shallow and vain   I suppose it is inevitable with all the fluid in the follies though but I won't be in my skinny jeans for long will I??!!!

I don't know why your drugs are so expensive mate, obviously your puregon must be a massive part of that but then going direct saved £18 per vial so that does knock off a couple of hundred. If your unsure ask to see a breakdown.  It is easy drinking so much water - buy 2 litres of water take it to work and fill up pint glasses duringt he day, you'll be surprised how quickly they go.  I then just fill up the empty bottle every day and make sure I drink it before I leave the office I then know anything else I have is a bonus. Once you get used to it you really don't pee that much and it also keeps the bloating at bay - try it and see after a couple of days how quickly your body gets used to drinking that much  

Tricks - did you phone my acu lady? I saw her tonight and said she may get a call. If she is not there leave a message and she will call you back. Good Luck. xxx

Day 3 of stims nothing to report as yet going to Oxford for the weekend so will report back on Sunday to see how you all are. 

Laters girls take care xxxx


----------



## Sam2995

Well I am beginning to think I have made a mistake.  When I got my tests out to look at them again I had to hold them up to the light to even see a second line.  I wish now I hadn't phoned the clinic.  I feel so stupid.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Hi all

Hope everyones feeling ok and having a good weekend.
My drugs are kicking in and feel terrible today, i've suddenly turned into the ***** from hell!!!!    Hope this doesnt carry on for the next 2 weeks 

How are you doing Sam - Don't feel stupid a lines a line mate wether its faint or not when you think of it, it would be an early test anyway so could be faint due to timing. Keep me updated,keeping everything crossed for you which is a little difficult when your trying to walk 

Tiids - I remeber the stims stinging more, are you doing them in your tummy?
I looked at my bill and its the puregon that is taking up all the money,  if you dont use it all will they buy it back?  Hope you have a great time in Oxford.

Better go and do some creeping round DH
Lisa


----------



## Sam2995

Hi everyone,

Well got up this morning and did two more tests - two different brands - and both were very faintly positive.  So me and dh got on the train to London and went and did the beta as Mr Lower said.  By the time we got home again it was 4.00pm and I did another test and it is now negative.  I am not surprised as from last night I had the strange aching that I had during my IVFs and what Raj Rai said could be due to the blood clotting disorder.  So that's it for me - no pregnancy and a cancelled cycle.  As you can probably imagine I am not feeling so good about it all.

Don't know where to go from here.  Obviously I will have to speak to the clinic on Monday.  I really hope I had enough HCG in me at the time of my blood test to show them I was at least temporarily pregnant.  I am just so cross that I wasn't allowed to try the heparin.  What is the point in saying they want to ascertain that the pregnancy is in the right place before giving it to me if I cannot get to that stage.  And yet if I go through IVF I can have it from EC.  I am beginning to wonder if IVF is necessary for me as I do ovulate each cycle so if my problem is getting the embies to stick then IVF will make no difference.  It doesn't seem right to have to pay £4000 just to be given the heparin at an earlier stage.  Having said that I may be clutching at straws.  Who knows why it all went wrong!

I can't believe the emotions I have been through in the last 2 days.  Just a few days ago I was excitedly embarking on a new IVF cycle and now I am stuck back in limbo land. 

Lisa - I am sorry to hear the dr'ing is getting to you already - just think 3 more weeks of that!!! (hope that thought cheered you).  Unfortunately they won't buy the drugs back so hopefully they haven't ordered too much for you.

Tidds - How did you manage to save money by going direct if you still got the drugs from Calea?  I was told they bill ISIS and ISIS bill us.  So the only way you could have saved money is if ISIS add on a cut - which is totally out of order.  We have already paid for the IVF (have you already had your bills by the way) - I just wonder if they will charge me.  What do you think?

Oh well I better go, am in such a bad mood.

Sam


----------



## **Tashja**

Sam - hang in there hun.

Maybe a dodgy test.  I didn't think HcG could leave you system as quick as a  in the morning and a  in the afternoon  I may be wrong though ?

Hope things work out for you !!

T xx


----------



## reikilisa

Sam    sorry mate

You must be feeling terrible at the moment  sending you a hug.
You must be furious about the heparin,  I really don't understand why they didnt give you it,  you were diagnosed by Raj with the problem so not giveing you it just does not make sense 
if you dont want to go through ivf can you do IUI, or timed cycle and have the heparin at the same time - Why do you have to have the ivf to get the heparin? 

I'm feeling ok today (must have been a minor hitch yesterday)
I had my bill before the drugs even arrived!!!  They dont hang around do they,  I was told exactly the same as you about the drugs and i'm annoyed about it as i could have saved myself a lot of money and i think they are adding money on for them  which is bang out of order. 
Sam i think they will refund your money back, you were only d/r for 6 days they surely cannot charge you for that  

Hang in there matey and if you need to chat or rant wotever i'm here
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tidds

Hi girls how are you all?

Sam - hope your feeling a bit better and have managed to get your head round what has happened, I can't understand why they did not give you the heparin did they give you an explanation??  Why did they cancel if there is no pg there? Sorry if this offends you I don't mean it but I am a bit confused  . I really hope you find the strength to try again soon. If you need to talk, vent, moan, cry - we are all here to support you hun.

Lisa - the clinic's drugs are dearer than going direct, I think it is just coincidence that Calear supply Isis and also do private perscriptions. I faxed a copy of my perscription through to Celear then they called me with quote, I agreed then paid by debit card over the phone.  The clinic don't advertise this as of course they want you to buy their drugs, it is the same with all clinics I think.  The reason I went to Calear as they are the main supplier of Puregon which is hard to get hold of anywhere other than clinics. Sorry girls I hope I haven't annoyed you both but thought you would like to know the process.

Glad you feeling better today are you bruised yet - I am all over my belly! 

I can't beleive how quickly this drug phase is going - 2 weeks on Tuesday I have been on them now.  Day 5 of stims and no symptons yet is this normal?  I am drinking loads of water though and have had a couple of glasses of wine - is this ok?  Do you girls have the odd glass? I assume itis ok up to the transfer then obviously none from then on.

Had nice time in Oxford didn;t do much had massage from friend, eat curry, too her kids to park etc. 

Anyway chicks I will check in tomorrow to see if any news.

Take it easy 

Love Tidds xxxx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your support.  I am a total mess this weekend, I did another test earlier and dh is insisting the 2nd line is darker than the one I got initially so while I am not holding on to too much hope I am going to go for my 2nd beta tomorrow and see what that tells me.  Mr Lower didn't really explain why I couldn't have the heparin, he just said "not yet".  Will let you know tomorrow.

Still don't understand about the difference between the Calea/clinic drugs.  What happened with me is that Clare (the nurse in London) faxed the prescription through to calea on my behalf, they phoned me at home in order to arrange delivery to my home (I cancelled this in the end) and they said they would bill the ISIS.  So the only real difference is that a member of ISIS did the faxing for me - is this really going to cost us £xxx?  Do they not understand we are talk to each other.

Having done all this moaning about the clinic, I have to say that as far as an IVF cycle goes I do think we are in good hands.  Mr Lower is great in that he is very open minded in considering alternative treatments and immune issues etc.  A friend of mine at the ISIS has been referred to a dietician for help with her IVF.  I also think they are all very nice and supportive generally so I don't think we should let our financial gripes get in the way at the moment.  Besides if we all get a BFP eventually I don't suppose any of us will care how much we have spent.

I must say I have never drunk alcohol during my cycles at all but I really don't think the odd glass will do any harm at all.  If you enjoy it I would in fact say it will do you good.  And I think day of 5 stimms is too early to be feeling symptoms.  I didn't really feel much at all until the time came for the HCG trigger.  From day 7 onwards I had sore nips and was quite bloated and had a few ovarian twinges but that was about it.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Hi gals

Hows it going?

Tidds - I'm bruising too all on my legs,  went and got some Arnica cream at the weekend and that is helping they seem to be fading quicker.
You haven't annoyed me at all about the drugs,  I'm annoyed with myself that i didnt look into it earlier and its good that anyone new starting will know what to do to save themselves a few bob.
I didnt get any sideeffects with the puregon,  got a few twinges on one side but nothing else.  I always find that the injecting part goes quite quick cos you are doing something everyday.
I didnt drink at all on my cycles, but i think the odd glass won't hurt a little of what you fancies does you good. 
Glad you had good time in Oxford too.
Tidds when are you booked in for egg collection and your first scan?
Have you heard anything from NickyH??


Sam - Sorry to sound thick but whats a beta test?  Let us know how you get on today.

Well no more side-effects from drugs - thank God!!!!  I felt like a woman possessed 



Take care girlies x


----------



## Tricksy

Hi Guys 

Hope that you have all had a great weekend. We have been away too, we went to York to see my Auntie, Uncle, Nan and Grandad. We had a great time but its so far to go for 24 hours  we are totally pooped!!

Sam -  I am so sorry that you are going through what must be hell at the moment. I too am a bit confused over what is happening, I thought that you were still dr'ing? sorry, its hard to keep up with everyones stages  You must be devastated. I too would want Heparin from e/c or at the very least I will be taking asprin from that stage, taking it myself if needed. I really hope that you get some proper answers soon. Big hugs coming your way 

Lisa -  Keep going with the Arnica cream, glad that its helping your bruising. Have you got a date set for e/c yet? How often are you going to have to go to Isis for scans? Its great news from your gp regarding the heparin, that'll save you a few quid. I certainly will be getting my prescription from Isis and shopping around, if I need a second go of course . I will probably ask them for a quote too but they can't make you get the drugs from them. At the end of the day, they are providing a service that we have to pay for, can't blame them for sticking a little bit I suppose

Tidds -  Try not to worry about the air bubbles in your injections, you need to inject quite a big of air to be dangerous. Just get as many as you can out, don't fret about it too much. Glad it is going well for you 

I was a bit worried about NickH as we hadn't heard from her so I had a look about and she has posted this.....

Well, the scan yesterday showed only one gestational sac in there, so looks like it isn't twins for me - have to admit that I am slightly on the relieved side about this. No sign of an ectopic thank goodness, though I did ask if it is possible to have a normal and an ectopic at the same time, and was told not, though I don't really see why this shouldn't happen.

Oddly enough, I have to go back next week for a further scan to check things as yesterday's "wasn't conclusive". Normally I'd spend the next week worrying that things had gone/were going terribly wrong, but I'm not fussed at all. I think that as this scan was only just at the 6 week stage (4 weeks from EC) then it was just to early to see all the bits they needed to see on the scan. Amazed that this isn't worrying me more but think I may just have run out of worry juice over the last few weeks! Nothing I can do about this anyway, so good not to be stressing over this too!

Fingers crossed that all goes well for her.

The weekend flew by and before I knew where I was I was back at my desk, the weekend was a total blur  I have sent the copies of Zita West to you both, you should have them today.

Take Care everyone and chat again soon

Nikola xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girlies,

Well I have some very good news.  I am definitely pregnant.  Had my 2nd beta today and my number doubled as they should so things look good so far.  I am sorry for confusing you all but I was panicking and confused myself - not that I am feeling calm now!

Nikola - I was dr'ing  but after a couple of days I started to get an achey feeling in my uterus like what I had when I did my IVFs so just to be on the safe side (but not really thinking I had any chance at all) I luckily decided to take a test and to my amazement a 2nd line appeared.  I went to York last year and would really like to go back again - there's a nice mixture of things to do there.  Thanks for posting that about Nicky's scan - I imagine they want her back in a week's time because by that time the heart should be beating and I think that is the point when the ISIS sign you over to your GP.  Oh and thanks a lot for doing the Zita West stuff - hasn't arrived yet so hopefully will come tomorrow.

Lisa - Glad you're feeling OK now.  Hope that arnica cream does the job - with all the injecting you really don't want to be covered in bruises!  I'm not sure what a beta really stands for.  I actually had a quantitive beta.  They actually measure in units the amount of HCG in your blood and this number is supposed to double over 48 hours or so.  This tells them whether the pregnancy is progressing OK.  I don't think betas are very routine in this country sadly and I am not sure whether the ISIS normally give them.

Tidds - Must be time for your first scan.  Have you had it yet?


Girls, if any of you would rather me take a step back from this thread now please let me know - I promise I won't be offended.  But if you are happy to still have me around then I'd enjoy seeing you through your cycles.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy

Sam2995 said:


> Girls, if any of you would rather me take a step back from this thread now please let me know - I promise I won't be offended. But if you are happy to still have me around then I'd enjoy seeing you through your cycles.
> 
> Sam


*DONT YOU DARE!!!!*

I am not ivf'ing at the moment and I'm on the thread, plus you have amazing news and I for one want to be with you every step of the way  on your miracle pregnancy. Take real good care of yourself, rest up when ever you can, eat properly and think positive. I'd better take Zita's book back into work tomorrow and copy the 'now your pregnant bits' 

How far are you? have you got an edd yet? are you going to Isis for a scan??

So many questions 

Enjoy your evening


----------



## reikilisa

Hi mateys

Hows everyone today?

I have good news i've sold my house - Hooooooorrrrrrrrayyyyyyyyyyyyy
Now the stressful part starts  
Bad news the vice like headaches are starting to kick in  from the injections but the arnicas working.

Tricksy -  Glad you enjoyed York i loved it when i went a couple of years back, thanks for sending the info out about Zita West havent got it yet but you are an angel  
Glad NickyH is ok.

Sam  - Great news!!!!
  Wot happens now Sam - will they be giving you the heparin? wiill Isis do your scan or gp? have you been charged by Isis?
Sorry toooooooooo many questions but its exciting 

Tidds - Hows it going with your stimms?

Well i am off to see Casanova today (corrrrrrrrrrr Heath Ledger!!!!)
being really good with drinking my water and drinking 2ltr a day and getting used to it.

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Just wanted to let you know that I did my first heparin jab today and it was a doddle.  It all came in a prefilled syringe so all I had to do was take the lid off. It hurt no more than any of the other IVF jabs although I have to admit the injection site throbed a little for 2 mins after (but really nothing much).  Mr Lower has written me a prescription but in the end I just went to my GP and he wrote out prescription no questions asked.  It makes me think that this is the attitude we should have when using heparin while ttc.  Rather than go and ask "would they" wouldn't it be better to go there and just say "it was needed".  I took a letter from Raj Rai when I was diagnosed with the blood clotting with me so my GP could see that it had been recommended I take it.  Just might be worth a try for anyone else.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Hi girlies

Hows it going?  I'm on day 9 now and a bit concerned as no bleed yet,  feel really bloated but still nothing,  the first time i have wanted to have a period and its not here yet ............come on hurry up!!!! Any advice anyone??

Tricksy - You little  Thank you soooooooooo much for the info i got it this morning and am reading through it all.  She mentions arnica for egg collection so i'm gonna get some of that, the arnica cream is definately working on the bruises so i would recommend that when you start. My first scan is on 7th march .  I think i've got about 5 scans booked in at Isis,  when you get your plan through i would recommend you book them all at the same time then you can get the times you want.


Sam - Excellent news that you've got the heparin and its a doddle  That puts my mind at rest.  is it Enoxaparin your taking?  How long you got to take for? Thats good you got it free,  I have to pay for my first 3 weeks then free after that so i am well pleased with that. 
How are you feeling?

Better go
Lisa xx


----------



## NickyH

Hi all

Had fantastic news today at ISIS, as they found a heartbeat today  at a 7 week scan. Last week the  scan was inconclusive so I have had a dreadful week, feeling positive one minute, depressed the next. Am over the moon today though!
I have to say  Julie and Sarah  at the clinic seemed delighted for me today, really pleased, which made the whole thing so nice. Am so not looking forward to having to deal with the NHS again now!


ISIS measured my beta levels last week  too  to check the progress, so  it is something they can do if required if anyone was wondering.  


Sam, fantastic news, congratulations! hope all goes well for you and the jabs aren't too bad

How is everyone else coming along?


----------



## Tidds

Hi girls - wow I have only been away for a few days and we have 2 pregnant ladies already!!!1

Congrats to Nicky and Sam on your       

So pleased for you both I am amazed at your miracle Sam - after all those treatments too it makes you wonder doesn't it. Fabulous news make sure you both keep us informed you are our inspiration!!

Lis - glad your ok and d/r going ok, g;lad your getting used to the water, do you feel better for drinking it, I did?

Congrats on selling your house where are you going to move to??

Stims scan today (NickyH what time was you there??) and I was worried about the hydro and because I haven't had many side affects from the drugs I thought I would be a poor responder but I have 6 follies on one side and 9 on the other so 16 in all.  They found a tiny bit of fluid but she is not even sure if it is in my tube so will check it out with Adrian but certainly no big hydro's, she said she can spot them straight away if there are any so all in all things going well.  Second scan Friday then EC next Wednesday -  scared!!!

I really think the acupuncture is helping with the side affects and the fluid but you never know if it really is do you?

Right over and out girls - i'll pop in tomorrow.

Take it easy. xxxx

Tidds


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Tidds - That's excellent news about the 16 follies and no fluid problem.  You must be feeling so relieved.  I assume they are keeping you on the same meds then?  Next Wednesday is going to come so quickly for you now.  Are you doing a day 3 or day 5 transfer?


NickyH - That's great news about the scan and seeing the heartbeat.  Does that mean you have been signed off from the ISIS now?  Know what you mean about going back to the NHS.  I worry about that.

Lisa - I have downregging 3 times and each time it has taken 14 days of dr'ing before my period came.  The drugs really delayed it for me and I read a poll (I think on this site) and it said that 14 days was about average.  So there is no reason to will it along - after all you have plenty of time yet.  Great news about the housesale.  Fingers crossed all goes well, did you know you may be in line for an Xmas baby?

Nikola - Hi there.  Hope things are OK with you.  I think all my scans will be in London as that's where I first went and I usually only go to Colchester for EC and ET.  Haven't got my Zita West stuff yet but my postman always does seem so much slower than everybody elses - live out in the sticks see.

Well I have to add that after I got in bed last night and turned to lay on my belly, I felt a sore spot which was wear the heparin injection went in.  So it may not turn out to be as plain sailing as I thought especially not if I am injecting for 14 weeks!

Sam


----------



## NickyH

Hi Sam

ISIS said  they would write a discharge letter to  my doctor and ask her to prescribe another batch of Cyclogest for me, as I'll be taking that until April. I shouldn't be going back to ISIS again unless we opt for the 4D scan, as the people that do that rent the space from ISIS once a month. Julie did say I should pop in at the end of October as all the nurses like to see the results of their hard work! I wasn't too sure about this - apart from being  such  a long way down the line,  even in theory it seems a bit harsh to parade a baby round the waiting room of an infertility clinic? What do you all think?

Also, not really clued up on this heparin/blood clotting disorder - could someone please explain it to me again?

Lisa - my period was delayed by 4 days when on Buserelin, which is 4 days longer than ever before. I was really worried, but it finally showed up!

Tidds - I was there today at 9.15  and left the scanning room at 9.35 smiling! What time were you there? EC a week today! it'll come around so quickly for you, and there isn't anything to worry about. The worst bit  (and most painful) for me was watching 3 different people inlcuding Mr Lower try 6 times to get a cannula into a vein - they ended up using both hands and both inside elbows before it finally worked, then the lovely pethidine  went in - I can vaguely remember one of the nurses passing  tubes of fluid over my head through the hatch  to Terry, but nothing concrete at all, and no pain later either. Not nearly as bad as I was expecting even though they only got 7 eggs as one ovary was in a funny place.

Speak soon
Nicky


----------



## Tricksy

Hi Everyone,

Blimey loads of replies just since yesterday!! work was too hectic today for me to come on  

Nicky - I am so so pleased for you, it must be a huge relief for you to see a heartbeat   when is your ed? The heparin thing for is is I suffer from APA (Antiphospholipid Syndrome - Sticky Blood or Hughes Syndrome) basically my blood is too thick. When I fall pregnant the embryo tried to bury into my uterus which it does but as my blood is too thick it can't get through the tiny capillerys (sp?) and blood vessels so the embryo dies   I have always m/c before 6 weeks so I don't get very far at all. My s/b was a long time ago and they think that that was related too although the condition was not as severe at that time, so they think. The heparin thins the blood and allows the blood flow to feed the embryo and fingers crossed I can go to full term with my next pregnacy. Hope that helps explain from my point of view anyway!

Sam - I can't believe that you havn't got the Zita West stuff yet, it was posted 1st class on Friday   blinking post office 
I'm glad that the heparin injections are not too bad, I know the injection site must be sore but at least it doesn't hurt when you do it, a delayed pain but at least its delayed a bit!!! If the Zita bits don't turn up by the end of the week I'll send it again. Have you got your 1st scan arranged yet?

Tidds - 16 follicles   thats excellent so pleased for you. only a week til e/c, you must be really excited. You must keep us up to date with how your feeling. Lets hope the acupuncture is helping, even if its just pyschological. I have not rung the acupunture lady yet, I can't really afford it at the moment and I thought that I'd save my pennies for now and start when I have a programme from Isis. That will give me a month or so treatment before we start our ivf.

Lisa - I am glad that at least one of you have got your Zita stuff!! Don't stress about AF not turning up, its sods law, we have all prayed for the missing AF for so long and then when you are desperate for it it doesn't show   I hope the Arnica continues to help on all sides! Not long till your first scan, it will come round so quick. I really hope you get af soon so you can take the next step forward.

Well I am off for tonight, take care everyone and speak to you tomorrow

Nikola xxxx


----------



## reikilisa

Morning Ladies

Blimey this board has been busy since i last came on.

Thanks everyone for the reasurance about the delayed period i feel like i'm going to as my stomach feel really bloated and had a mad chocolate binge last night, i've just got to be patient, not my strong point 

Nicky!!!! - I'm soooooooooo pleased for you,  you must have been worrying so much it must have been fab to see the heartbeat.  Personally i think it would be nice to go back in in Oct and i know if i saw someone coming in with a baby when i was waiting in there it would give me lots of hope 
i didnt know they do the 4d scans down there they look fab. I've got to take the heparin for blood thickness the embryos cannot implant properly.

Sam - I'll stop worrying now if it takes about 14 days then i've got plenty of time i can't remember what happened last time, this time i am keeping a diary.  if my egg transfer is on 24th march will that mean i would be due Xmas day ish?
I am wishing and want it to happen so much.

Tidds - You go girl 16 follicles that great!!! next Wednesday will fly round matey let us know how your getting on were with you every step of the way.  Don;t know where i'm gonna move to, ideally i would like to go back to Maldon where i used to live, viewing a house on Saturday which is a bit over our limit but gonna try a cheeky offer .  Tidds can't believe how better i feel for drinking all that water not gonna stop now.

Tricksy - i've read all the Zita info and its really interesting gonna try the heat on the tummy,  i've got a wheat bag so gonna start using that especially as its soooooo cold outside too!!!

Well better stop chatting,  its really snowing outside and debating whether to go out.

Have a great day all
love Lisa x


----------



## Tidds

Evening ladies how are we all this grim Feb day

Well aren't we a chattie lot!!!  It's great though I love this thread so much friendlier than Babyworld who I used to be on for ages.

Thanks for all your kind words about my 16 follies I just assumed that is normal, trying not to get too excited as I know that it's quality not quantity then a whole load of luck!!  Will keep you all posted though, second scan tomorrow.

Thanks also for the reassurance about the EC, I did raise my concerns with Fiona and she said it just depends on who you react to the sedation and pethidine, some people need more than others, fingers crossed I am one of the ones who doesn't!  I am such a wimp!!

Nicky H - I always look at the baby pictures up on the wall when I am at the clinic - if you feel uncomfortable about going in just send a pic, it's gives hope and   vibes.

Right sorry all dh wants me off for dinner, I'll check in again tomorrow sorry if I haven't awsnered all of you!

Love Tidds xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

NickyH - Bet your beaming now - seeing that heartbeat is such a huge milestone to pass.  I'll be perfectly honest, in my opinion parading a new baby in front of people who are desperate to conceive is unfair.  I even found all the pictures of cute little babies hard to deal with - it just seems to be a way of the clinic promoting itself.  At the clinic I was at before ISIS the clinic was absolutely plastered wall to wall with babies.  At least at the ISIS it is more constrained.  I actually prefer the idea of Tidds suggestion - sending a photo and thank you.  I was talking about this subject with a friend of mine who is going through IVF at the CRM in London. She has a young son and was told she would not be allowed to bring him into the clinic at any point.  Obviously every clinic has a different policy.  But that's just my opinion.

Tidds - I've never heard of the babyworld site - that's a new one to me.  I think this thread is working so well because there are just a few of us and we all have the ISIS/Colchester in common so we can name names and we all more understand what each other is going through.  Hopefully we will be able to keep going and get a few new members at some point.  You'll be fine with the EC.  You'll go in there feeling petrified and come out wondering what you were so worried about and dh can go in with you if he wants.

Lisa -  If you're EC goes ahead on 22 March then baby would be due on 13th Dec - so if he/she is a couple of days late......

Nikola -  That's really weird about the Zita West stuff but I wouldn't worry about sending it again as I am hoping never to have to go through IVF again now!  I just hope I haven't got one of these postman that are holding back things.

I've got my scan booked for next Thursday but as I'm only going to be a little over 5 weeks then I doubt they will be able to see much.  They just want to check it is not eptopic.  At the moment I am terrified I will not even get that far.

Have a good evening everyone.  I love this thread.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy

I love this thread too, it is nice as we are all getting to know each other and already 2 of us are pregnant!! Lucky thread eh  

Sam - sorry about the Zita stuff, it is weird, I posted yours and Lisas at the same time. Royal mail are just great   try not to worry about your pregnancy I am sure you are going to be fine. You are having your heparin and you know thats the problem. Think positive and take care of yourself

Tidds -its blinking freezing isn't it, i have the cold and wet and can't wait for the light evenings and some warm sunshine. Good luck with your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on, I am sure they are all growing well, your certainly drinking plenty of water! Try not to worry about the e/c. I dislocated my shoulder in Nov and they sedated me to put it back and I don't remember a single thing   if you are worried ask for a bit extra  

Lisa- Choclate craving is always a good sign that af is on her way, you are going to be fine, have loads of nice follies and i'm sure your hubbys stuff will do the biz and they'll be spoilt for choice   Wheat bags are a great idea, smell a lot nicer than a rubber hoggy woggy bottle 

Right I am off for tonight, I am pooped and going to try and grab an early night. 

Take care everyone and i'll catch up again tomorrow night

xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa

Hi girlies

How its going?
Still no sign of AF   Bl**dy Typical isnt it when you want it to come along does it come NO!!!! 
I'm doing the frantic knicker checking thing now - Reminds me of my two week wait 

Tricksy - Still got the chocolate craving   i was being soooooo good as well and completely blew it the other day, still i am back on the wagon now 
Tried the wheatbag out last night,  on the sofa in my jimjams watching footballers wifes nice 

Tidds - Good luck with scan today   all those lovely follicles keeping everything crossed for you.

Sam - Roll on next Thursday for you   Try not to be terrified you have your heparin now and that was the problem before so now that problem is fixed you will be fine.

Well gotta get on
Lisa


----------



## NickyH

Tidds - did you see more follies today? How is your lining coming along?

Sam - best of luck for the scan next week. Thanks for your honesty about taking children to the clinic - if I hadn't  honesty wanted to know  what people thought then I wouldn't have asked! It ties in with my thoughts anyway, but it is  such a long way away I'll cross that bridge when and if  I get there

Hope everything else goes well for you all

Well, that is nearly all for me as I am going on holiday tomorrow to the Maldives for 2 weeks. Perfect timing really as the weather is so nasty and cold today, so a bit of sun will go down a treat. 

To be honest, we booked this holiday  with some friends  a while ago and  whilst we booked the dates carefully so I could have any scans before I left to rule out ectopics,  we truly never thought IVF would work for us. So I didn't really expect to be  pregnant on holiday this year. I'm planning to take an aisle seat in the plane (first time  for me, normally grab a window seat and  fall asleep immediately)  and keep fairly active, plus drink lots of water, so don't expect any problems on the flight, and will probably chill out under a palm tree once I'm there. 

Speak to you all in two weeks!


----------



## Sam2995

Lucky you Nicky - have a great time.

Tidds - Looking forward to hearing your update.  Hope those follies are growing well.  I'm feeling quite excited about your eC next week!!!

Lisa - Maybe you shouldn't will your AF on to soon because after than comes I have a feeling the next couple of weeks are going to go very slowly for you.  At least at the moment you have some aim (now I've said that it will probably come see!)  At least time wise it will be good for you and Tidds - one starting as the other finishes.

Tricksy - I know it is probably very hard for you at the moment just having to wait for your treatment to start when everyone else is going through there but you seem to be hanging in there well.  Well done.  If you want me to I'll still hang around till June time for you!

Well have a great weekend girls and Nicky have a great hols.  I was supposed to be going to a karoake disco but cried off earlier.  To be honest all I want to do at the moment is stay home and hiberate.

I'm getting a bit worried about where I am going to put all those heparin injections.  They do leave a mark and you are not supposed to go for the same place twice.  So today I tried to move upwards a bit and it hurt - not so good.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Hi girlies

Everyone having a good weekend?

I'm feeling sick and faint today and Sam you're right you said it....... Af is on its way for me getting spotting now so it will be full blown sometime today,  feel relieved as i was beginning to think maybe i was not responding to drugs properly.

We've found a house that we want and waiting to hear if our offers been accepted,  mind you the house needs loads of work doing to it internally so we will be really busy - still that would keep us out of trouble and occupied. 

NickyH - Have a great time in the Maldives i've heard its a lovely place to go.

Tidds - How did your scan go?

Tricksy - How are you matey?

Sam - Sorry the heparins hurting, what about trying it in your legs if you've run out of space on your tummy. I really cannot believe how quickly the time is flying with this cycle actually not long till my baseline.  

Right i'm gonna be off now going out for a nice walk to get some fresh air and try to get a bit of exercise,  anyone else doing any exercise whilst stimming etc.,

Lisa x


----------



## Tidds

Hi girls how's you all doing?

Good I hope. NickyH - so jealous you are off to Maldives maybe we should all book long haul holidays then we are bound to get a   !!

Well I am knackered to be honest, bloated, sore and fed up!  Drugs I assume but not nice!

Scan on Friday showed 20 follicles, a massive one at 23mm which they didn;t know if it was a cyst?? What?? It wasn't there at baseline and it was only 17mm the other day so I don;t think so do you? Why do they say these things without thinking!  

Lining looked lovely and thick and they said I was a good responder so that was pleasing. The only thing that has made me feel a bit down is they saw a tiny bit of fluid that they think may be in my tube, they showed Mr Lower and he wasn;t worried but I am! I am now convinced it is the hydro and the cycle is doomed! It wasn't there at baseline so it must be the stims that have made it appear - so gutted I thought it was going to well. Any idea's or advice would be appreciated right now chicks  

Lisa - glad you have found a house you like fingers crossed you get it - gosh buying a new house and IVF you don't mess about do you girl!!! I have been doing hardly any exercise to be honest which is notlike me as I usually do a bit of jogging/running to keep in shape but been too tired out of sorts. I recommend walking definitely and will be taking my dog for a long one tomorrow.

Sam - thanks for your excitement about my follies that made me smile - glad someone is mate cos it ain't me!!!  Well done with the heparin, good luck at your scan we are all rooting for you    

Tricks - i am cuddled up on sofa with blanket and water bottle soon to be having a curry - yum yum!!  I have noticed though it is getting lighter in mornings and eves thank god - I am so not a winter chick 

Well only 2 more shots of puregon tonight and tomorrow then last scan Monday - I must admit this bit hasn't been to bad at all I assume I am in for the real rollercoaster on the 2ww??  Is it really a nightmare

Well girls have a good one - take care and a sprinkling of babydust for all of us. xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy

Evening all,

Hope that you are all having a good weekend. We had a lovely curry last night and just chilled out it was lovely. I have chatted to a girl on another board for about 18 months and we progress to talking on the phone about a year ago. We have a lot in common including us both being refered to Prof Regan but she fell pregnant last year and is now 6 months and blooming. Well today we met up   It was so nice to finally meet her in the flesh after we have talked for so long. The plans were nearly totally cocked up due to the M11, we were meant to be meeting half way at Harlow but at the last minute we changed it to Brentwood. We had a lovely lunch and yacked for hours. We so need to book something up for us all to meet. We all have so much in common it'd be great.

Tidds - Not too long to go now before e/c and then hopefully the bloatedness will go down. I have not had the pleasure of the drugs yet but I know how horrid it is just coming up to natural ovulation. 23mm blimey thats a good one, you are so right sometimes people just don't think before they speak, these things are totally everyday for them but for us its major and literally our lives they are discussing. If there were any problems at all I am sure that Mr Lower would of shared his conerns with you. DONT WORRY, stay warm, keep your fluids up and enjoy your weekend.

Lisa - Sorry you are feeling rough, are you sure its not the excess choclate you've been munching LOL Hope that AF is well on her way so you can carry on with your cycle. Is the house you have put an offer in on the one you wanted in Maldon? Bet your walk was a bit breezy today, that wind was bitter   it was lovely to see some sunshine though.

Nicky - Have a wicked holiday, I want a full report when you get back, the maldives are on a shortlist of holiday destinations for us later in the year. Chill out and speak to you soon.

Sam - Try not to worry about your heparin injections, try and go on a circle or something and then hopefully by the time you have completed the circle the injection site should be ok for another one near by. To be honest it doesn't worry me that I am not going through treatment at the moment, I am on a huge learning curve and I am gleening so much information from you all. I am going to be so prepared by the time my cycle comes round it'll be a breeze. There is absolutly no reason for you to go anywhere so you must stay on the thread, if you want to of course  

Right I'm off now Dancing on Ice is on and I need to watch it

Have a great weekend

Nikola xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls, hope you're all having a good weekend.

Nikola - Damn I missed the first half of the ice skating.  I do like that.  Bonnie always looks to good but I do think they have a real great advantage because of her size.  Whatever I do think the men are amazing to be able to lift the women WHILE ICE SKATING!  I'm glad you had a good meet up with your friend today and yes I agree - one day we should all get together - I have made a few friends through my infertility.  I don't know if you feel the same way but with my old close friends I just feel they can't possibility understand what I have (and still am) going through (although luckily (though not for her) I do have one friend from college that is going through IVF at the moment.

Tidds - Not long for you to go now.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I think that when they said your big follie may be a "cyst" what they meant is that it may just be a fluid filled follicle with no egg.  This is what happened to me last time.  I had one follie which was miles bigger than the rest (too big in fact) because it was 28mm at my final scan so they doubted it contained an egg.  It wasn't a problem - I assume they just aspirated it at egg collection.  As far as the 2WW goes yes it can be a real nightmare.  But it really depends on you.  If you are like me and you analyse every symptom and then search the internet for anyone with similar symptoms then yes it is a nightmare.  Everyone handles it differently I think. You get the really sensible people who don't HPT until they are instructed or you get those like me who are avidly HPTing from 7 days past transfer.

Lisa - Do you normally feel sick and faint when AF is due?  I hope this isn't a reaction to the drugs or you are going to have a long 10 days or so.  Hope aF is with you now anyway.  Good luck with the house.

Is anyone watching that singing duets on BBC1.  I always get hooked on these so called talent contests but I missed the end last night so haven't heard who got booted off yet.  I've had a tough few days - one minute I'm beginning to feel pregnant the next I feel entirely normal and panic sets in.  The problem with being on progesterone supplements is that I suspect if something were to go wrong I wouldn't even know so I am so scared.  Roll on Thursday.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Morning

How's it going everyone?  Good weekend?

Good news!!! I've finally had a period!!!! Yippppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
It started yesterday (relief!!!)  


Sam - Hows things?  I'm not gonna say don't worry cos i know how hard it is not to worry,  its not long till Thursday and then you will feel better when you have your scan, this time Sam you have the heparin  
Unfortunately i do feel sick and lightheaded the day before AF and after so i know thats not the drugs just so glad its come along now i can start feeling a little more positive for this cycle.

Tidds -  20 follicles thats great!!!  Hope all goes well for scan today.  The nurses say things like cyst and straight away we go into panic mode. i'm sure there is no problems and if Dr Lower wasnt worried then it cannot be anything to worry about.
With the 2ww wait,  I found the night after egg collection the worse as you have the wait until the next day to find out whether the embryos are good and survived so that was a sleepless night for me and the 2ww to be honest was hard!!  I over anaylised every twinge,pain, everything i was frantic knicker checking the whole time. I was good though i didnt do any pg tests early though but it is a roller coaster of emotions sorry.

Tricksy - How lovely to have met a friend that really nice that you could meet up.  it is great to know people in the same position.  All my friends,family never had any problems getting pregnant and they dont really understand how hard it is.  Some times i get a bit paranoid as well when we go to their kids partys and were the only childless couple there i feel like i dont fit in anywhere it feels quite lonely    and they can be quite insensitive at times going on about when they are planning to have 2nd child etc.,  
Sorry this has turned into a bit of a rant, sorry to sound depressing 

Better go x


----------



## Sam2995

I'll "talk" more a bit later but just have a quick question.  Are any of you on baby aspirin?

Sam


----------



## liz6969

hi all,

Can i join in? I have been trying to read all your stories its sounds like you have all been through the mill. I have had icsis and a fet at isis both ending in a bfn but the nurses and docs are great dont like the receptionist tho leyla she doesnt return calls!!! I am hoping to start another icsis cycle in april doing eggshare due to costs. I am on the waiting list for nhs in ipswich at least another year till that happens. Any one else hoping to start then and want a buddy?

Good luck all lots of     liz xx


----------



## Tidds

Hi Liz welcome to the forum you'll get lots of support on this great the girls are great! Where do you live then? I am also under Ipswich and on the NHS waiting list - slow isn't it!!


----------



## Tidds

Hi chicks how are you all?

Final scan today loads of follies but 16 good size ones she said that should have eggs in which is good news.  Lining ok, fluid problem, well she couldn't tell me my ovaries are blocking the view! I am trying not to worry about it and go with what they say and that it is only tiny but a little voice inside me keeps telling me it is not good. Anyway as long as we get some frosties at least we can have FET which will keep the costs down!  EC Wednesday at 9.30 and transfer on Friday.  

Quick question? When you you count the DPO from - EC or transfer?  I would think it's transfer as the embryo's are already 2 days old aren't they?

I have also felt unwell last few days, like a cold coming so have not been to work, resting up with lots of fluids to make it go by Wednesday.

Anyway enough about me - Sam yes I have been on baby aspirin for a few months now, just take one a day with my vitamin - why do you ask?? Thanks for explaining the cyst thing to me - she said it again today and I said do you mean it is just a fluid filled follicle and she said yes, I thought well why didn;t you bloody well say that then in the first place!!!!  .  Hmmm I think these last few days I have become a tad irritable! . Good luck Thursday I am sure you will be fine now you are on the heparin. x

Lisa - congrats on your AF arriving (hmmm strange to say that to someone!! ) where are you now then n your cycle, what date do you start stimming??  Thanks for all your advice earlier I am now starting to feel the pressure of IVF but that is inevitable isn;'t it!!
I also can totally relate to what you said about going to kids parties and listening to everyone with kids go on about things - I too feel paranoid like they feel sorry for me then get annoyed as they can be really insensitive too  . At my friends birthday meal there were 2 pg women there and one of them knows my situation but kept going on about how she was feeling, about not being able to drink etc, i sat there stewing and have backed off from her calls of late, I did call her the other day to ask how things were going and I managed to avoid the conversation about me and TTC as I knew she was going to ask about the ivf and now she is pg I just don't want to tell her - I almost feel like she is rubbing my face in it although I have known her 15 years and she would never mean any malice - how sensitive am I!!!!

Tricks - yes I am watching all the talent things at the moment and get totally drawn into anything like that - so I am just as bad as you love you carry on!!  How lovely to meet up with your friend from the forum yes I am up for that in the summer maybe, well at least when it is warmer  

Anyway girlie's will check in tomorrow. Take care all.

Tidds xx


----------



## Tricksy

Blimey, another little rush of posts today!!

Tidds - I am so glad your scan went well, I have been keeping my fingers crossed all morning for you   OMG egg collection on Weds   try not to worry you will be fine. I am sure that its going to be a very nerve wracked night for you wondering if they are all getting it on in the dish   Friday is going to zoom around and before you know it they will be in and you can rest. Are you following Zita's plan? Are you going to do the bed rest? You'll have to let us know how you get on and what you manage to do. I hope your cold stays away, I'm sure you feel crap enough without having that too  

Liz - Welcome to our little group   Sorry to hear that your previous attempts at Isis have led to bfn   maybe its 3rd time lucky eh?? I am being refered to Isis in April so depending on when you start treatment we may be around there at the same time. I presume you are more Ipswich way than Colchester but Isis is so handy to get to, literally 30 secs off the A12. It always strikes me as such a strange place to have a fertility clinic   Keep us informed of your progress

Lisa - Weeyyhhee af is here thank goodness for that at least now you can start to move and and look forward to the next step. Have you got any scans booked up yet? It was so nice to meet my friend in real life, its really weird though, you get this mental picture of what they look like and they look totally different but sound the same   its a bit freaky!!! We chatted for hours and it was a shame to have to go but all good things have to end. We are going to meet up again in a couple of months and a couple of other board people who she knows may come too. Your right, it is so hard to find people/friends to talk too who actually know where you are coming from rather than just umming and arring in the right places. My Mum just doesn't get it and its so hard to try and get across how you are feeling and how 'it' feels. I dont even try now, I just stick to people who know, its far easier  


Sam - How are you feeling? Not long til your scan now, then you will see that everything is in the right place and progressing as it should. Try not to worry (why do we say that when we know damn well its impossible  ) gets lots of rest, take your heparin and keep drinking. I sometimes take Asprin 75mg for my 2WW but when I last saw Mr Evans Jones he said that it wouldn't make any difference in 2ww so not to bother. I would of thought that the Heparin would overshadow any effects the Asprin have but not too sure about that.We should make a date to meet up for sure, it would be lovely if we could all meet up in the summer and compare bumps  

ok, better go, this has taken me about an hour to type inbetween phone calls and minimizing because people keep walking past  

Catch up again soon

Take Care

Nikola xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Well busy day on this board again today - not that I should be surprised!

Liz - Welcome to this great thread.  Sorry about your BFNs at the ISIS.  I had 3 failures at the ISIS (1 fresh, 2 FETS) and Mr Lower sent me for further tests which revealed a blood clotting problem.  Anyway I was just about to start IVF no. 6 when miraculously I found out I was pregnant.  So early days at the moment.....

Tidds - There is no way you should be describing yourself as irritible.  I totally agree that the use of the word "cyst" is alarming whereas "fluid filled follicle" is not.  I think the nurse was just forgetting who she was talking to for a minute.  It sounds (follie wise) that your cycle is going pretty perfectly - 20 is a great number.  I assume you are doing the trigger injection tonight?  Wow your cycle has gone so quickly.  Good luck.  Oh and I think when they talk about dpo you should assume date of EC to be same as date of ovulation.  But having said that when some talk about day x of the 2ww after IVF they are often referring to day after transfer so it is confusing.

Lisa - I was just wondering if Raj Rai had mentioned taking aspirin to you because I have noticed that a lot of women on heparin also take aspirin but it wasn't mentioned to me.

Nikola - I feeling fine really.  Just wish I had my head down the toilet most of the time because then I would feel more reassured!

Sam


----------



## liz6969

hi all,

Well done on all your follies tidds, I live near stowmarket it takes about 30 mins to get to isis, we concidered bourne hall but it was a bit of a treke. Thanks for the welcome girls take care liz xx


----------



## reikilisa

Morning all

Well had a bit of a panic last night, all of a sudden my period became really heavy (never had one that bad before!!)  was really scarey its easing a bit today and i've rang Isis and they said the drugs can cause heavy periods (i was worried because it was not like this last time) the main thing they said was that i had finally had one. Can't help feeling a little uneasy about this cycle 

Anyway enough about me how is everyone else though?

*Liz* - hello and welcome to our little group of isis girls. I'm sorry about your previous bfn's but best of luck for your next cycle in April  This thread is great and its nice that we are all going to the same clinic. Are you having a fresh cycle in April? How have you found the ivf? and tips for us?

*Tidds* - I hope your feeling better today and the cold has gone or is going honey.
I can't believe how quick your cycle has gone, i am keeping everything crossed for you for ec and thinking of you matey you are in very good hands  let us know how it goes and if you want to talk you know where i am. Are you gonna do the bed rest thing? I'm glad i'm not the only one who is having a hard time with friends being insensitive sometimes i think i'm being toooooo sensitive but when all they go on about is there kids and look at me in that pitying way it gets to me.

*Nikola -* (thats weird writing that i always go by Tricksy) Yeah got my baseline scan booked for next tuesday a week today (exciting) its really weird isnt it when you meet someone and they dont look like how you imagined, my last job i used to work in a sales office and i'd speak to same customers and you build up quite a friendship and when they used to come in for a visit sometimes it was a bit of a shock to say the least  This one bloke used to go on about pulling the birds and all that sounded like a right jack the lad anyway he came in one day and MY GOD!!!! he looked like the hunchback of Notre Dame   How he pulled any birds i dont know!!!!!

*Sam * - Raj Rai never said anything about Aspirin, wots is supposed to do then? I don't know what to suggest really. I'm sure he would have told us to take it if we needed it? Have you had any really bad heavy periods on the bureslin?

Well better get on


----------



## liz6969

hi girlie's,

Sarah: Congratulations on your preg so did you conceive naturally then after all that treatment?

Tidds: I am having a fresh cycle in april back on the roller coaster, One good tip i found helped me deal with everything was having acupuncture soooo relaxing.

reikilisa: sorry to here your having a crappy period hopfully making your lining nice and thin ready to start stimming.

nicola: I no what you mean it is a very funny place to have a clinic. What stage are you at hun?

I was just wondering do any of you girls meet up?


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Tidds - thought of you today at 9.30.  Hope all went well and you're feeling OK now.  I know you have a tough couple of days ahead just waiting for that phone call to see how your precious embies are.  I hate that part.

Liz - Yes I did miraculously conceive naturally.  I was actually downregging at the time, luckily I caught it early.  We've only been together as a group for a short while so while we having mentioned getting together some time I think the plan is to wait until the weather is a bit warmer and hopefully we have all been through our cycles.

Lisa - That's quite weird your AF being so heavy (mine are always lighter than normal) but I wouldn't worry about it because the whole point of dr'ing is to get your hormones low and lining thin and at the point that is achieved it really won't matter what has gone on before it.

Nikola - I agree it is a funny place to have a clinic but very convenient really.  Easy to find and no problems parking.  When I had my ET there previously me and DH popped into the Brewers Fare nearby for lunch beforehand.  It wasn't enjoyable though as we were doing too much clockwatching.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy

Hi ya,

Isis is def in an ideal place, its so easy to get too and as you say the Balkerne Gate is handy for a drink or two beforehand! It perfect for me, I work literally 4 mins from there and probably 4 mins from home too.

Liz - I am still waiting for my referal to Isis, it should be happening in April so fingers crossed I should be starting treatment by September/October. I am booked in for a laparoscopy at the end of June as Dr Marfleet thinks my tubes are blocked so we have totally stopped trying to get a bfp now and I am enjoying not counting days for a little while  

Tidds - I have been thinking of you today, I hope that it went well and you are feeling ok. I've got everything crossed for you and your embryos keep us informed on how there are going.

Sam - you have got your scan tomorrow havn't you? what time is it? I am so excited for you. I want full details when you get back  

Lisa - I hope that your af has slowed down and you are feeling ok, your countdown has started now and it'll be you for e/c before you know it.

Ok everyone I am off, just a quicky tonight I am pooped!!

Catch up again tomorrow

Tricksy


----------



## Tidds

Morning girls how are we all??

Sam - good luck today     please let us know we are all thinking of you!

Well EC yesterday, well what can I say, I am in pain!!  Had a bit of a nightmare because they couldn't get a line in me - 5 attempts and they thought they had it so wheeled me in, up on table put drugs in (by this time I am literally shaking and crying - what a baby!) and a massive lump came up they still hadn't got it in  20 minutes later they managed to find a vein that would play ball then they gave me the wonder drugs - aahhh!

I didn;t feel a thing and Jim said I kept asking the consultant about the fluid about 10 time and she couldn't fine any!!!!  She was the Swedish consultant who's friend conducted the study on the effects of hydro on IVF and whilst talking to me after when I asked her again! about the fluid or hydro she said there wasn't any she could see - how chuffed was I, we may actually have a shot at this after all I thought!

Oh sorry forgot to say 18 eggs! Yey!  I feel awful though, so sore and trapped wind (sorry tmi) really hurts, am scared it's OHSS, please tell me it is normal to feel like this after EC??

Just waiting for clinic to call to tell us ow many have fertilised now will update you later - oh and I feel sick too!

God what we put ourselves through hey!

See you later. xxxx


----------



## reikilisa

Hi girls

Hows everyone?

*Tidds!!!! * - 18 eggs thats fantastic!!!  You poor thing with the line you must have felt terrible sending you a big hug 
Great that there was no fluid too this cycle has gone really well for you matey you must be thrilled. 
What you are feeling is totally normal, when i had mine it really hurt if i bent over for a day or so but it soon wears off, i remember after my last one i said i'd never go through it again but here i am doing it all over again 
Please let me know when you get your call, been thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you 

*Sam -* Good luck for your scan today, i'm thinking of you let us know how you get on. Are you going to Isis for it? Did you find out about the aspirin? should we be taking it? 

*Nikola -* Isis is in a great location for you isnt it - how handy that will be for you when you start treatment excellent. I've been feeling a bit low on the drugs so cannot wait to get to scan on tuesday, it feels like forever.

*Liz* - Acupuncture is relaxing i had it on my last cycle but chose not to haveit on this one, I am qualified in reflexology so will be doing my own feet once i start stimming its a bit awkward but the bits i need to work on are quite easy to get to.

Well better get on


----------



## Tidds

Afternoon ladies - just a quick one as I am in a lot of pain still 

14 eggs fertilised which apparently is very good  , Terry suggested freezing 5 already this morning as they do better when frozen earlier apparently - we will hopefully still have 9 to choose from tomorrow but to be honest I feel so sore that transfer isn't a thing I am looking forward to and wish I could wait a few days but I can't so hoping to feel better in the morning.  Lisa thanks for the reassurance, I also rang the cinic and they said it is normal to feel worse the next day, I am a little worried about OHSS as I has quite a lot of follicles but suppose should trust their judgement!  I must admit didn't expect to feel this sore  

Anyway on a non moaning note the cycle has gone quite well, too well in fact and I am trying not to get my hopes up but it is hard not to isn't it?

Anyone heard from Sam Praying she is ok.

Well chicks will check in tomorrow after transfer.

Take care all. xxxxx


----------



## liz6969

Hi all hows it going?

Tidds: Wow 14 fertilised thats great hun. I like to think that from the transfer that you are pregnant until you are told other wise so enjoy that feeling and keep positive  

Sam: Hope you saw your baby doing the belly dance   Did you get a picture?

nikola: so what have you got planned for the time you have got to wait, a nice holiday before you get on the ivf rollercoaster.

reikilisa: Are you on the nasel spay for down regulating? I found that horrible gave me a sore throat i also felt quite up and down emotionally. the stims were much better felt more me. Do you no if reflexology is good for improving sperm mobility cause im trying to get hubby to go.


----------



## Sam2995

Hi ladies,

Well I went for my scan this afternoon and it was all rather inconclusive.  Mr Lower said he could see TWO sacs (but said one was probably just fluid filled) but only THOUGHT he could see a fetal pole and may have seen a flicker which could have been heartbeat.  Probably reading what I have just written you may think that sounds good but although I couldn't put my finger on it Mr Lower didn't seem all that happy with what he had seen.  He asked if I have been bleeding, has ordered more betas (why?) and I have to go for another scan next week.  I did ask him outright if he had seen something he was worried about and he said no but he still only give me a 75/25 chance of success which seems low to me.  So all in all I left the clinic (went to Harley Street office by the way) more worried than when I went in!

Tidds - Sound like your EC went brilliantly - 14 fertilised eggs is a great number.  Sorry to hear you are so sore, I hope you wake up feeling OK in the morning.  What time is your transfer?  I developed OHSS after my very first IUI and it was something that came on very gradually but the major symptoms for me were abdominal pain, lack of urine output and bloating (I looked 7 months pregnant).  Good luck.  Are you on the heparin now?  What does?

Lisa - I just wanted to check with you about the aspirin because I've noticed a lot of other ladies do take both.  I asked Mr Lower today whether to take it and he said "no" and Raj Rai certainly didn't mention it to me.  So I won't be.

Liz - Hi.  I'm only 5 weeks so it was a bit early to see the baby but I wish"

Sam

Sam


----------



## liz6969

hi sam,
It might be that it is a bit earlier than they thought in the pregnancy and thats why the fetal pole was weaker im sure next week will be much more clearer. try not to worry to much hun its going to be fine im sure


----------



## Tidds

Hi Sam thanks for checking in.

Sorry to hear your more worried now god you must be out of your mind 

The only comfort I can offer is that NickyH scan initially was inconclusive if you remember then the next week they saw the heartbeat clearly, I know it's easy to think the worst but try and be positive that he identified something - and I personally think 75% is good odds, I wouldn't mind having them!  He is not going to give you a 100% is he it's more than his job is worth so you hang in there girl we are all praying for you     

I am still sore today but have not other symptoms although I did ring the out of hours number last night about 6ish as I felt really awful so they are going to check me over today to be sure.  I think it is because everything else went so well, no problems or real symptoms with the drugs etc. that it has kind of shocked me how painful EC was but hey hopefully it's just swollen ovaries from all the prodding around.

Going in at 10.30 for transfer fingers crossed we have some good ones, quantity does not mean quality!!

I'll check in later.

Thanks for all your support girls. xxx


----------



## Sam2995

tidds - Just wanted to say good luck for today.  Hope you don't have too many problems (like me) with getting that full bladder.  (First time I didn't drink enough and 2nd time I drank too much I was so bursting I had to let some go).  Look forward to your update.

I am now feeling a bit better about the scan yesterday as I was speaking to dh and I think I misunderstood Mr Lower.  I think his negativity was towards the 2nd sac.  The first sac he said he though he could maybe see the heartbeat but he mainly paid attention to the 2nd sac. I think he could see immediately this one was not developing properly and of course this was why he was acting not very pleased.  Anyway now I have worked that one out I feel a bit better.  Will phone for my beta results in a little while.

Good luck Tidds.  Will you be resting or carrying on as normal?

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Girls

Tidds - Good luck today honey  Hope you are feeling a lot better,  the ET i found a walk in the park compared to the EC so the worse is over with now.  Looking forward to hearing your update.  Are you resting?

Sam - mate sorry your feeling so worried, sending you big hug 
I agree with the Tidds,  the scan is probably too early to detect heartbeat as Nicky only saw hers the week after so hang on in there honey were all routing for you   its all such a worrying time isnt it one minute your up the next your down try to be positive i know its easier said than done.

Liz - I am injecting burselin and feel like i've been doing it for ages.......cannot wait to get on with the next part and hope to be feeling normal again, or as normal as i can feel 
The reflexology is really good for relaxation and balancing the body but have heard of no results in improving sperm but it certainly won't hurt, the problem is it is hard to measure progress with it,  has he tried acupuncture? is he taking any vits as i know zinc and vit c help.


I rang clinic yesterday as my left foot was swelling up but no-one got back to me its been swelling for the last 3 days but its gone down this morning- Anyone had this before on drugs? 

Take care everyone and sprinkling babydust on us all


----------



## Sam2995

Lisa - No I have never had any swelling or another like that but I would really try and get that sorted asap.  I'm sure it's probably not related but you don't want to give them any reason to cancel your cycle.  So I would def chase up ISIS or see your GP.  Hope I haven't worried you.

Sam


----------



## liz6969

Hi girlie's,

how is everyone?

Tidds how was the transfer hope you got some good embryos to put back and the pain has gone, Hope dh is waiting on your every need  
Sam hope your results were fine xx
lisa:How is the swelling hun hope it has gonexx
nikola; hows it going? Maybe when you are not trying to get preg it might just happen you never no!!!!

I went to isis on thurs to see the councilor and have blood tests for egg share. Well the councilor made both me and dh an emotional wreck for the rest of the day so don't recommend that. And when the nurse tried to get the blood she said my veins were very thin and she stuck the needle in both arms before she got any blood. Have to go back in 3 weeks to get results and hopfully get a date to start treatment!!


----------



## Tidds

Hi everyone sorry I haven't been on still feeling sore  

Good news, 18 eggs, 14 fertilised, 5 frozen at 1st stage of fertilization, 7 grade 1's and 2 grade 2's - we are so pleased with ourselves, we obviously don't have a fertilization problem!!!

2 Grade 1 4 cells on board - transfer was a breeze apart from the full bladder!!  No hydro could be seen so fingers crossed we have a chance and if not this time plenty in the freezer!

I rested all day yesterday and still feel really sore, ovaries are swollen but clinic took more bloods just to check and all ok I think - haven't heard anything so assume so.  This morning felt really sick - those bloomin pessaries I reckon so just going to do nothing for the next few days until I feel back to normal - what a parlarva!

Lisa - hope your foot is better that is odd but can't see it is related but best to check with clinic hun.

Thanks for all your kind wishes I will pop on tomorrow.

Just out of interest how do you know when implantation occurs? Is it days past Ec or Transfer

See ya girls x


----------



## reikilisa

Hi girlies

I was really worried about my ankle so i took everyones advice and rang clinic only to have them all totally baffled .  No-one has ever heard of it happening on Burserlin so trust me!!!  Anyway its going down now they've assured me that its nothing to do with the drugs but they will take a look on Tuesday.  I feel a bit of an idiot now 

Tidds - Sorry your still feeling sore   You'll feel better soon, dreading my EC  
You must be absolutely thrilled that is fab having 14 fertilised and 2 grade 1's back on board   were all routing for you Tidds - think sticky vibes!!! Hope DH is waiting on you hand and foot and you've got your feet up and relaxing. I dont know when plantation takes place?

Liz - Roll on the next 3 weeks for you matey,  what are your blood test for if you dont mind me asking?  Do they make you see a councillor if your egg sharing?
Was he really bad?

Sam- Hows things with you matey?  Did you have to do more Beta tests?  

Nikola - Where are you matey Hope your ok x

Have a great weekend everyone - Only 3 days till baseline - Yippppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tricksy

Hi Guys

Sorry for the dissapearance! I have been without internet access for the last 48 hours  what a nightmare!!

Blimey, this thread doesn't stay quiet for a minute, so much as happened since Thursday!!

Tidds = 14 fertilised eggs thats excellent. I am glad that your e/t went better than your e/c, it sounds like you really went through it. 2 grade 1's put back has got to give you a brilliant chance of success. I am keeping everything crossed for you. Can I ask a question.... the pessarys do they go up your front bit or back bit??   sorry if its a bit personal but its been bothering me for a while now. Do you now just wait for 14 days and do a hpt or go it Isis for one?

Lisa = I hope that your ankle has gone down now, no need to feel silly at all, of course it must be a worry for you. 3 days to go til baseline wwwooooo hhoooo you must be excited as its getting nearer

Liz = Sorry your trip to Isis was so emotional for you. You are doing an amazing thing with egg sharing, so many people are desperate for eggs and fingers crossed you will be able to make someones dreams come true   We have not got any specific plans before starting the ivf road but we are going away in May to Italy for a week with 6 friends and their 2 girls (both just under 2) so it should be a good laugh.

Sam = Its awful when you go to get some reassurance and come out even more confused that when you went in   as you say I am sure that Mr Lower was concentrating more on the 2nd sac than the first. I think is a good sign that he could possibly see a fetal pole in the first sec, for 5 weeks thats not bad at all. Did you ring for your Beta results yesterday? I will keep everything crossed for you. I am sure that your scan next week will give you some reassurance.

You never know I may fall before we start ivf but I doubt it, I believe you have to have sex to get pregnant and at the moment we are both so busy or when we have time we are too knackered   mind you I have to say that it is nice to not worry about what day I am on and just go with it. Also my periods have gone totally up the wall and my cycles are anything between 2 1/2 weeks and 3 1/2 weeks at the moment, very strange.

Right I am off, dinner will be here soon and I need to grab a drinky before it turns up. Have a great weekend everyone and I'll catch up with you all tomorrow

Take Care

Nikola aka Tricksy


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Well I did get my beta results back - they are on the lowish side of OK but they really don't mean anything until I get the next ones back on Monday.  We had to go up to London today just so I could give a sample.  It's a long and quite expensive trip to do something that only takes 5 mins and will probably just give me extra stress!

Would you believe I have just heard from a friend of mine (another ISIS patient) who has also had 5 failed attempts (like me) and she has gone and got herself pregnant naturally like me.  So miracles really can happen.  I think Mr Lower probably won't be too pleased with us two - we make his figures look bad and then get pregnant by ourselves.

Tidds - That's a brilliant fertilisation report.  Glad all went well with the transfer - yes the full bladder part is hard isn't it.  Implantation occurs between 6 and 10 days past EC (usually on day 7 though).  Are you going to be good and wait for the official testing day or are you an early tester?  Are you on heparin now?

Lisa - Sorry to hear you felt a bit of a fool about the foot (which I understand).  You will probably feel even sillier if they start trying to examine you (I mean what do they know about feet?).  I just seemed a good idea to me that they should be consulted just in case there could be a link you know.  Still nice of them to offer to look.  Not long to your first scan now, you must be getting excited.

Liz - I have heard that counselling can bring more problems than they cure.  Still I guess you have to try it to know if it is something that will work for you. What sort of things did you have to talk about?

Nikola - Know what you mean about finding the time/energy to actually have sex.  When I went to see Raj Rai about the blood clotting he gave me a mini lecture about making sure we did it enough.  he said it is actually the no. 1 reason why people are not getting pregnant nowadays and I can believe it.  And there is nothing worse than the feeling of "having to" just because it may be the right time.  What's up with your cycles then?  Is this normal for you?

Has anyone been watching Dancing on Ice.  I will miss it but was pleased Gaynor won.  Bonnie was really good but I think she had an unfair advantage as she was a dancer and because she is so tiny almost anyone could pick her up and fling her around!

Sam


----------



## liz6969

hi all,
Tides:
glad to here fertilisation went so well and the transfer was OK. sending lots of sticky vibes and don't forget the power of positive thought.

SAM:
Hope the results on Monday are alright Hun fingers crossed xxx The councilor went on about how we had suffered so much loss and how it must be hard doing the treatment like we didn't no!!!! It just brought up feelings that we both keep to are selves. Would not pay to see one but they like you to see one when you are doing egg share to explain that if a baby is made from a donate egg that they will have the right to no who i am when they are 18 which I'm fine with.
Lisa:
glad your foot is better hun, not long till you can start growing eggs yay. When you egg share you have to be tested for all sorts of genetic disorders so hope I'm fine.

Nikola:
oooh Italy sounds great and going with friends is always fun. I am planning to go away in the 2ww to take my mind off everything.


----------



## Sam2995

Well I got my beta results back this morning.  I could tell they weren't good by the tone of the nurse's voice (she didn't have to tell me).  They have risen by by far less than they should have done so things don't look good for me.  They told me not to give up hope yet (but obviously to prepare myself) and I now have another long stressful wait until my scan on Thursday which will confirm things one way or another but I think I have given up now really, I feel as though it is over for me.

I don't know what to do about Thursday though.  Two hours after my scan appointment I have an appointment with Raj Rai.  Now I know he is the miscarriage man but will I really feel like talking to him two hours after I get the bad news?  What really worries me is that it is bad luck to have one embryo not develop but surely loosing two at different stages is more than bad luck.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Sam

I don't know what to say honey,  I'm so sorry    but she said not to give up hope yet,  i know its gonna seem like forever for you to get to Thursday but i just dont know what to say to make you feel any better,  i think maybe the appointment 2 hours after the scan may feel too raw for you but on the other hand you may get good news from the scan 

Thinking of you and thinking positive thoughts for you 

Take care and if you need me i'm here x


----------



## Tricksy

Morning all

Sam - I am sorry that it is not looking promising for you, you must be heartbroken to have this potentially hanging over you. This is going to sound really harsh but I dont know how else to put it. IF you are going to m/c and this should be confirmed on thursday I really think you should go and see Raj. IF it has all gone tits up and as you say potentially with 2 embryos Raj may be able to find out from the embryos what has gone wrong. In Lesley Regans book she says that if any St Marys girls have a further m/c they should try and 'retain the product' so that they can do investigations to see what has happened. I know that this does not help with the hurt and devestation you are feeling but it may in the long run help. Again I am so sorry but still keeping everything crossed for you and if you want to chat we are all here  

Tidds - How are you feeling now after e/t? Hope that you are getting back to normal and feeling less bloated

Liz - It sounds like the councelling was really tough for you, hats off to you though you are doing an amazing thing

Lisa - Hows you foot today? hope the swelling has gone down now. When is your first scan, this week isn't it? How are the drugs effecting you?

Well I had better pretend to be doing some work  

Catch up later

xxx


----------



## Tidds

Hi girlies I am back in the land of living - i think?   Now I am fully in the land of 2ww madness!!!!  

Sam - so sorry hun I really thought you had gone and done it BUT it is not over yet so please try to stay positive it may just be a late implantation another lady on this site was told she was likely to miscarry as her numbers were low when bang a week later the figures started to rise - completely baffled all the doctors. We are all here for you if you need us. I haven't been given Heparin but am taking baby aspirin and have been for a while now and Pregnacare Vitamins. Not eating brazil nuts or drinking pineapple juice don't quite believe all that really.

Lisa - how's your foot? Stimms soon for you hey?  Bet you are so pleased to be moving on!  Wishing you loads of luck xx

Well I am now on day 3 post transfer and am already bored and obsessing!!!  Having on and off period like cramps and ovary pain - I assume this is normal??  Pessaries not too bad and to awsner your TMI question - yes they go up the back passage!!!!  But they don't hurt at all it;s just not very nice doing it that's all!!

So Wednesday the embryos will be 7 days old and hopefully looking to implant somewhere, I am having acupuncture that day as Zita recommends it in her book - it can't hurt surely and I had it all the way through d/r and stimms which I am sure helped with the symptoms and the number of eggs I got but maybe I am just a good responder?? Who knows??

One day I am positive and the next I am not - time is going sooo slowly!!!  I just want some signs!!!!  Arghhh I am going crazy!!!!!!!! 

Liz - that counselling sounds a nightmare you are very brave 

Nikola - I was quite surprised that isis don;t do a blood test for the pg result OR even give you a test!!!  You would think all that money we pay they could chuck in a test as well!!!  Oh well as long as they get us the result who cares!  Thing is I can't see me lasting the whole 14 days so will prob test a few days before just to take a bit of control of the situation iykwim!!  In reality 14 dpo is a week Wednesday anyway - oh I don;t know I am babbling now!!

Well am off for more relaxing and belly warming.

Speak soon and take care all

Tidds x

Hope this hasn't been to me me me girls


----------



## Sam2995

Just a quick one as I am not really in the mood today.  I think I mentioned my friend from the ISIS yesterday who has just found out she is pregnant after 5 failed IVFs. Well she got her beta back and it is more or less the same as mine so that tells me all I need to know.

Tricksy - what you said makes perfect sense so I think I will try to go.  If I really can't face it on the day we will just have to not turn up and pay his fee.

Tidds - Be careful with the Pregnacare vitamins.  I stopped taking them as there is a warning on the side "not to be taken with blood thinners". Has anyone told you about this?  Apparently it is because Vitamin K is a blood clotter.  I've seen a lot written about this on the web and some docs say the dosages of vit K are not enough to cause a problem but the majority seem to say not to take it.

Sam


----------



## Tidds

Hi all

ooh am worried now about the warning on pregnacare as have been taking these for months now with my 1 baby asprin a day - do you think I should stop taking them or the aspirin  Is baby aspirin classed as a blood thinner

Sam - sorry your feeling pants hope you pick up soon xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy

Evening All,

Sam I am sorry you are having such a tough time, we all know how you are feeling and its damn hard, try and keep your chin up and remember.... its not over til the fat lady sings..... there is still hope, lets keep everything crossed for you. If you possibly can try and keep Raj's appointment it may be of huge benefit whichever way it goes.

Tidds I would stop the Pregnacare if I was you. Baby Asprin is a blood thinner, only a very mild one though. If in any doubt why don't you give Isis a ring, I am sure they will be able to advise you. Your post was not self centred at all, its great to hear how you are getting on. Not so sure I am looking forward to the pessarys   You must be like a cat on a hot tin roof at the moment looking out for any signs at all. Try and wait as long as possible before testing even though it is going to be so hard for you. Only a week to go, not long now


----------



## Sam2995

Re the Aspirin debate

I tried to do a bit of research into heparin / aspirin on the web.  It seems they do have different roles although they are both blood thinners.  I wasn't told (by Raj Rai) to take aspirin (just heparin) and I do remember reading on another board recently that St Mary's Paddington had changed their advice to patients ttc.  They used to recommend it but no longer do.  The strange thing in my case is that this cycle that I conceive on is the only one where I have taken aspirin (though I stopped as soon as I got the heparin prescription) and I wonder if that is my mistake.  I did ask Mr Lower on Thursday if I should take it and he said not to (not because he is against aspirin though).  I have started taking it again now though as I don't feel I have anything to lose.

Tidds - As you haven't been diagnosed with a blood clotting disorder like some of us others I don't think you should be as concerned about taking the Pregnacare / aspirin together but your decision.  There was a thread on this subject in the "Ask a Nurse" board a few days ago.  But most doctors only seem concerned that we are taking folic acid not all the other vits.  Did the clinic tell you to take aspirin or was this your decision?

Sam


----------



## liz6969

hi girlies,

Oh sam what can i say  I no there is nothing i can say to make you feel better, but i am hopeing and praying that everything goes well for you Take care of yourself hunxxxx  

tidds:
how are you feeling? sending you   thoughts and lots and lots of sticky vibes

Nikola and lisa hope you had a nice weekend

take care all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tidds

Hi girls

Re Aspirin thingy

No he clinic didn't prescribe it but I did ring Sarah a while ago and say look I am taking it and have been for a while shall I continue and she said it's ok to carry on. I am just a bit confused by it all and the next few days are when my embies should be implanting if they have made it to this stage so I obviously want to get it right at this stage - do you think I should carry on taking it or stop now?  Would it make a difference if I stopped it now

Confused.com!!!!!

Sam -  good question about the aspirin and your situation but surely Heparin is the proper drug and this would supercede the Aspirin or do people take them together  Maybe no one clinic can agree on this because different people react in different ways to aspirin - some it helps and some it doesn't??  I have no idea!

I do know though that with me I have taken it since November and have noticed no problems - I even took it with my pregnacare vit every night! I am going to ring Pregnacare this morning to see what they have to say as the warning is hardly big is it - I didn;t notice it -  well done Sam!

Get back to you all later. x


----------



## Sam2995

Tidds,

I will be interested to hear what Pregnacare have to say but from what I read (on the thread on this board) is that vitamin K cancels out the effects of a blood thinner such as aspirin or heparin (but it is argued that the amount of vitamin K in Pregnacare is not enough to have any effect).  As you don't have a blood clotting problem I just don't think you should worry at all.  It's for those of us that do have the blood clotting problems that need to be cautious of this.  I am sorry I worried you at all on this subject but I got you muddled with Tricksy (who does).  Re the difference between aspirin and heparin.  From what I have read yes they do have different actions even though they are both so called blood thinners.  I just can't remember what those actions were.

Tricksy,

Do you know what dose of heparin you will have to take when you do IVF?  Is it Clexane or have you yet to find out?

Lisa,

Hope you get the all clear to start the stimms today.  How exciting for you to be moving ahead at long last.  I can't believe I would be with you if all this hadn't happened to me.  It seems such a long time ago I started dr'ing.

Liz,

Thanks for your kind words.  I don't know much about egg share but would have done it myself only I am too old!!  Do you get to find out who has your eggs or the results?  Would it def be an ISIS patient?

Hope you're all having a good day.

Sam


----------



## Tidds

Hi all Aspirin drama over!!!

I rang the clinic who said to keep taing it there is no conclusive evidence either way it is one of those ongoing debates that keeps changing.

Also rang Pregnacare and after getting passed around (god I hate that!! ) some french accented guy came on to tell me that it is safe to take with aspirin as it works in a different way to other blood type thinners like say warfarin in the sense that aspirin only affects the platelets of the blood which has a thinning effect but it does not work on the clotting element like warfarin does. Therefore in their opinion it is safe however just on the side of caution to run it past doctor - Clear?  Eh well ok then!!

I am going to carry on as Fiona said I have got this far it is best to continue rather than stop suddenly.

On a lighter note this 2ww is driving me mad already!!!!  Day 4 past transfer - lots of AF type pains on and off nothing else really.  Anyone else had any symptons at this stage or is it way too early??

Lisa - did you start stimms today yey let us know.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love Tidds x


----------



## liz6969

Hi all,

Sam:
How are you feeling? with regards to the eggshare you do not get to no anything about  who gets your eggs or what the result is, i think that is the best way cause i think it were be hard to no it worked for them and not me. I think it will be some one at isis, but i guess they wont have us have et at the same time.

Tidds:
10 days left scary!! I had just bloating and af pains in 2ww, Have you heard of big "o"dreams its meant to be good if you have one round the time of implantation so dream sexy . sticky vibes hun xx

Lisa:
Hope the scan went well, bet its nice to start growing eggs at last xxx

Nikola:
Did you have any symptoms of a clotting disorder or can you only tell from blood test?


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Tidds - I assume from what they said at Pregnacare that there isn't so much a problem with taking aspirin with Pregnacare but for those of us taking heparin then maybe we should think again.  But no, it wasn't really clear.  As for symptoms in the 2ww, well on several of my IVFs (but not all) I did have what I now think was implantation cramping around day 7 after ET.  I know my results were always negative but I honestly now think that the embies did implant on some of the occasions but failed before I got to the test day.  I now regret not doing any early HPTs.  And on this cycle where I def did conceive I had the exact same cramping at 7 days past O.

Liz - I can understand it is better not to know WHO is getting your eggs definitely but I would have thought that now the rules have changed about any possible offspring being able to contact you in the future, well I would have thought therefore it would be right to inform you whether any baby was the result.  But I do understand the reasons why not too. Difficult subject.

Lisa - Where are you with your scan news?

Nikola - Hope you are OK.

Well I'm trying to keep myself busy over the next two days until I get the results of my scan.  Time is going very slowly though as you can imagine.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy

Evening all,

Sam - try and keep your chin up, it must be torture for you but hopefully on Thursday you will have a definative answer. There is still hope so don't give up just yet. I do not know how much heparin I am going to be on yet. I have got some letters upstairs from Prof Regan so I will go and have a look later and see if they say anything and I'll let you know

Liz - I too thought that when you egg share if a child is produced as a result of your donation then they are now entitled to have your information when they reach 18? Not sure if that is right or not though, I am sure that you have already been advised of all of this already. My blood clotting disorder was finally diagnosed by Prof Regan at St Marys via a blood test. I was showing symptoms ie, several early m/c at approx 5 weeks and when I had my s/b (several years ago) the placenta was in a very poor condition and this is a sign of poor blood circulation to it. My consultant in Colchester did blood tests and they didn't show anything but St Marys one came up + for APA, apparently I was well over the 10% margin but I don't know how far over.

Tidds - I am so glad that you have finally got the Asprin saga sorted out. I have to apologise for worrying you too, I also thought that you had a blood clotting disorder like Sam and I. At least you know where you stand and can relax. When are you going to test? I have got some early tests that I got from an online shop and they apparently can detect hgc from 4 days before your period is due, not sure how accurate they are though. I have got everything crossed for you and sending lots of positive vibes your way

Well I am off now, time to get some dinner sorted out. Have a good night everyone, take care 

Nikola xx


----------



## reikilisa

Morning matey peeps!!!

Hows everyone doing?  Oh my God!!! this board has been mega busy!!

News: I had my scan yesterday and all is fine and ready to rock n roll    So pleased as cos the d/r seemed to be bad with the late period, swollen ankle etc., was not feeling too confident but alls ok which is great.
I start my mammoth 400 puregon tonight.  So excited 

Tidds - Hows it going?  I had loads of pg symptoms in my 2ww, not sure if they were real or not though, like Sam cos of my blood clotting disorder i would have lost anything early.  The main thing i had was really sore boobs and AF pains.
Keeping everything crossed for you.  When are the embroys supposed to implant??  Also Tidds did you stay in bed?  have you stopped all exercise i.e. walks??  When are you due to test?  Sorry so many questions 

Sam - Good luck for tomorrows scan matey  Thinking of you.  When i was at isis yesterday i asked if i should be taking aspririn while taking clexane and they said no there was no need if you were having the clexane.  Talking of the clexane hows the injections going?  

Liz - Hello matey, hows it going with you?  I wouldnt want to know if the person who had my eggs if worked for and it didnt work for me so maybe its best you dont know,  its a great thing that you are doing though,  i would like to do something like that but i'm a poor responder, i only got 4 eggs last time ( i think its my age   
I'm just so pleased i'm now at the stimming stage, that d/r seemed to go one for ever!!!
You know the big 'o' dream thats really weird as my last ivf i had one of those, never had one before (the dream that is   ) and it was so vivid and strangei didnt realise other people got these too.

Nikola - When are you off to Italy?  That is one place i would love to go to, have you been before?

Right better get off and do something
Lisa x


----------



## Tidds

Morning girls oh my god I am going nuts!  This is a nightmare and it is ONLY 5 days past transfer!!!!  I am going back to work tomorrow as I need to get my mind occupied!

Today boobs not sore anymore, still bloated but this all means nothing I know - god I feel really down today, yesterday I was quietly confident and today I feel negative - is this normal to feel so up and down

Lisa - I didn't do the complete best rest but I laid on sofa for 2 days sleeping, eating, watching TV so more or less bed rest, day 3 did a bit more, washed up, washd hair, went out for lunch etc. Still took it easy the whole time doing much less than I normally do - it's driving me mad as loads of housework to do but must resist!!!!  I am having acupuncture 7 days past transfer as Zita recommends and i didn't manage to have it after EC as too sore so hopefully that will help with implantation. 

Decided to now eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice - it can't hurt and I may as well join in the with madness!!!  Other than that thinking about it every minute of every day and totally going insane!!!

Liz - one of the girls on my other forum had a O dream and got a BFP so am hoping for one of those as well!!!

Lisa - good luck with stimms   for lots of nice healthy follies!

Sam - Yes Pregnacare weren't that clear but from what you say I would agree that for people with a specific problem then they would need to speak to their GP first - I am not worried at all, another girl on here had been having baby aspirin and pregnacare and she has just got a BFP so you never know. Fingers crossed for tomorrow - how are you feeling or is that a really stupid question??  

Tricks - you didn't worry me lovey - I will prob test a few days before knowing me but dh may not let me so will see!!

Bye for now xxxx


----------



## reikilisa

Morning Girlies

Hows everyone today

I started my stims last night, and i injected in the tummy....wot a difference it makes doing it there!!!  I remember last time hopping up and down when i done it in the leg cos it hurt but in the tummy didnt feel a thing - Result!!!
Well 1 down 11 more to do   I have also halfed my dose of burserlin now too.

Anyone know when the embies implant?

Tidds - How are you doing? Or is that a stupid question 
i know how your feeling matey it is a nightmare isnt it, it is completely normal to feel positive one minute then negative the next, i spent most of the 2nd week feeling like that,  what i found was i was soooooo desperate for pg symptoms i was obsessing in the end,  then the compulsive knicker checking started in the 2nd week!!  I hope your feeling more postive today 

Sam - Good luck today, let us know how you get on x

Liz & Tricksy - Hi x

Right i'm off to get my hair done now

Byseeeee Byeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tricksy

Morning all,

Lisa - Hope you enjoy having a pamper and getting your hair done. It makes you feel good when you treat yourself. I'm glad that the injection went well, the next 11 will fly by. When have you got your first scan? I think that embryos implant at approx 7-10 days past e/t but I'm not sure, it seems a long time to me?

Sam - I'm thinking of you today and keeping everything crossed for you. Are you still taking the Heparin? Lets just hope and pray its all ok xxxx

Tidds - Well you are back at work today, it would of been so much better if we'd had nice weather so you could of chilled out in the garden, stuck indoors when its peeing down outside makes you miserable anyway. I have not yet had the pleasure of the ivf rollercoaster but it sounds like you are pretty normal   How are you getting on with the brazil nuts and pineapple juice. Sending you lots of positive vibes, chill out over the weekend and keep you tummy warm, they will be burying in!!

Better do some work!

Catch up again soon

Nikola xx


----------



## liz6969

hi girl's
how are we all today?

Sam-
Thinking of you hun, everything is crossed for you   

Lisa-
Glad you are find the injections easier hun, How long till your first scan? Regarding the "o" dream thing if you go in the voting room there is a section on it.

Tidds-
God what you are going through with your emotions is so normal hun, I think when they say ivf is a rollercoaster they are talking about the 2ww wait mainly. Are you having some more time off work around when you test? How long did you have off work altogether I got signed off for 5 weeks last time but can't afford that long off this time.

Nikola-
Any child made by my egg do get my info when they are 18 if they want but i have no rights to find them or anything i think thats why they don't tell you the results. When i have kids they have no rights either to find them even tho they are half brother/sister. It is quite hard and i no it will give more things to think about in the 2ww sending sticky vibes to 4 eggs


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Well my scan today confirmed my worst fears - there was no h/b and the "sac" (it feels strange using such technical terms but I am just repeating what I heard) had not grown much from previous scan.  So it is a definite miscarriage for me.  I just hope it happens quickly.  Does anyone know what I should expect from a miscarriage this early (6 weeks)?  Mr Lower said the cause of the miscarriage was most likely genetic/chromosonal but could possibly (though unlikely) have been caused by my blood clotting problem or the fact that I was downregging.  He thought both of these last options were unlikely and in fact said that he has 3 patients who are in the early stages of pregnancy after finding out they were pregnant whilst downregging for IVF (you wouldn't believe it would you).

We then went to see Raj Rai (I am glad you persauded me to go Tricksy as it was very worthwhile).  He agreed with Mr Lower that the cause of the failure was most likely chromosomal but my appointment was great timing as he took another blood sample from me and is going to check my blood clotting again (so we should definitely be able to see whether or not it was the blood clotting problem).  That would be so good to rule out.  It was also a good appointment because Raj told me that I have probably have ACA (anti-cardia.... antibodies - sorry can't spell).  Originally he told me my test for this was negative but today he revealed that it is probably positive.  The level at which you are positive for ACA is 12 and my reading was 11.8!  It doesn't make any difference he says because the treatment is still heparin but it helps understand now why I have the blood clotting problem.

Anyway I am feeling OK at the moment.  We were both totally emotionless at the scan (I think Mr Lower was amazed) but I know it will hit me later.  In a strange way though all I feel now is relief that the stress and turmoil of the past two weeks is over.  At least I now know where I stand even it is wasn't what we wanted.

Hope all you girls are OK.  

Tidds - How is the 2ww?  Hard I know and yes I do think it is totally normal to feel positive one minute and negative the next.

Lisa - Implantation happens 6-10 days (but normally day 7) after egg collection (or ovulation).  So quite often (if you use a sensitive test) you can get a BFP around day 10 or 11 but it depends on when you implant.  I got a positive HPT at 9dpo (with an internet cheapie).

Liz/Tricksy - Hi.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy

Sam = I am so so sorry   it must be so hard for you but as you say at least you know where you stand now. I am glad that you managed to get to your appt with Raj, if something good (some answers) come out of this terrible time then it doesn't make it any easier to handle but at least you will be better prepared for next time. I hope that the end is quick for you. I have had several m/c at your stage and to be honest they are just like a heavy periods with quite sharp cramps. Its the emotions I find harder to handle.

Take care and remember we are all here if you need to talk, we all know how you feel


----------



## liz6969

hi all,

Sam-
I am so sorry hun, But you sound like you are handling it well and as you said its the not knowing that is the worst. I'm Glad your other appointment was informative and i hope you get some more answers from the new bloods. Keep busy and you no where we are if you need to vent some emotion.  

            Liz xxxxxxx


----------



## Tidds

Sam - sending you big (((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))).

Can't find the right words to comfort you so I will just  

Look after yourself and DH, lots of hugs and treat yourself this weekend.  We are all here for you, I think your so brave and admire your strength.

I really hope that from all this grief you and DH can now go on to achieve your dream of parenthood.

Love Tidds xxxx


----------



## reikilisa

Sam - I'm soooooooo sorry  

i dont know what to say to help you feel better,  all i will say is that your post sounds incredibly strong,  i know exactly how you are feeling as i had the same thing with my m/c,  i went for scan at should have been 6 weeks but couldnt find h/bt then went back in 2 weeks and the sac hadnt grown, it is heartbreaking but at least seeing Raj after he can help get to the root of the problem.  Also i found that as soon as you know you can try and prepare yourself,  as its the not knowing that is worse cos your emotions are so up and down.  The only advice i can give is take one day at a time and if you need someone i am here 
With mine unfortunately it did not come away naturally so had to go into hospital and have removed so i hope that it comes quickly for you.

Take care Sam
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tidds

Morning girls how are we all?  Sam hope your coping ok mate, thinking of you xxx

Well it's 8 days p/t and I feel quite normal today, boobs a bit fuller but that prob the pessaries, don't feel sick or have any pains, boring boring boring!

This time next week we will know, I am quite scared and the knicker checking has started, I have a slight discharge (sorry tmi) but it is white and creamy, keep thinking it is blood then when I get to the loo it's that - god you really do analyse everyhting don't you!!

Feeling more negative than positive but suppose that is self preservation in a way?  

Going to cinema today to try and take minds off it.  I suppose if it doesn't work we have our 2 frosties to fall back on which we are lucky to have so that's one positive i suppose.

Hope everyone else ok - Lisa how are stims going, any symptoms

Oh I had acupuncture yesterday as recommend by Zita in her book so I have done more or less everyhitng I can possibly do - please mother nature make me a mummy it would make me and dh so happy!!

See ya later chicks. xxxx


----------



## Sam2995

Thanks for all your supportive messages ladies - it really does help. Today I'm feeling a mixture of sad and sorry for myself but also quite positive for the future. I actually feel more positive about my prospects of conceiving than I did a month ago so you could say that something good has come out of this. I think my dh is having more problems dealing with it because he is so stressed and ratty so we end up arguing rather than supporting each other which doesn't help. One decision we have made is that we are through with IVF whatever happens. We've done 5 IVFs without a BFP at the end of it and then I go and get pregnant naturally so that tells me where my best chances lay. Mr Lower actually suggested a natural IUI. Has anyone done this? I just wonder how much it costs.

Lisa - I had the big O dream on several of my 2WWs and although I got BFNs my theory is that I was actually conceiving but having a very very early loss. I also had a bit O dream after I got my BFP this time round so my theory is that yes they are a very good sign (I have never had one at any other time). I'm glad to hear you've found your belly to be a great injecting site and I totally agree that it is a lot less painful there.

Tidds - You really are going through all the same emotions that I have gone through during my 2WWs. It really is hell isn't it. I really think the 2WW is easier if we feel positive but we just can't help feeling negative for self-protection reasons. I'm afraid we all feel differently though so until you do that HPT you really don't know what the result will be. When is your official test day and when are you going to actually test? So you managed to get two frosties then, that's good news (or did you say some were frozen earlier)?

Nikola - I really don't know how you managed to cope with all your miscarriages - does it get easier with each one or the other way round? I know you've told me before but what is your op for (june isn't it)?

Liz  - Any more idea when you are starting the IVF? I think you mentioned April and just wondered why you had chosen this time. This isn't your first time is it?

I've been reading a lot about the Natalie Evans/frozen embies case and I must admit in a way I can see both sides of view. But I just feel so so sorry for her and can just imagine how she must feel. What do you all think?

Have a good weekend. What are you all up to? There is absolutely nothing good to watch on the telly at the moment so we are bored. Do you remember the girls w/e I mentioned, well it's next w/e. So now I am contemplating whether to go or not. In a way I think it would do me good to get away for a few days but then again I'm frightened I might start bleeding then and I'm not sure I could cope with that.

Sam

PS I'm not sure if I told you but my beta HCG levels are still going up. When I wanted them to go up they didn't properly but now I want them to go down they aren't. Just my luck. I assume I need them to go down before I can even think of the m/c actually happening.


----------



## liz6969

Evening girls,

Sam-
I'm glad you can see the positive side of everything you have been through, i don't no i could be as strong as you. we would have started treatment earlier but the bloods you need with eggshare take 6 weeks to come back. I am going in 2 weeks so hopefully will get some dates. With that Natalie Evans thing I can see where shes coming from this is her only chance. He would be just like a sperm donor really but i guess the fact he would no makes it hard.

Tidds-
I no how you feel, i as aways the negative one and dh as positive, only a week left, are you going to test early?

Lisa-
how are the follies coming on, cooking on high   

Nikola-
How are you, Had a good weekend?

I have had a bad day, just found out my sister in-law is expecting her 2nd child which means i will have baby's in my face for the next 9 months   The worst part is she smokes and she doesn't even cut down when shes pregnant she doesn't realise how lucky she is. I hate not feeling happy for them but its so hard.


----------



## reikilisa

Morning



Well i had a nightmare on Friday, someone cloned DH's card and went on a spending spree in Bl**dy Amsterdam!!!!! I'm soooooooo angry 
Had a right nightmare trying to sort it all out, don't know whether its the drugs but was in floods of tears and felt like i couldn't cope  especailly when the bank told me i'd have to wait 3/4 weeks to get the money back and after all the ivf money i can't afford that.  So girls please when you type in your pin anywhere cover your hand over it cos they install these little cameras where they can see you tapping in your pin.

Anyway rant over,  hows everyone else?

Sam - So pleased you can feel more positive and i think a natural iui would be good as you wouldnt be taking any drugs just that they would be monitoring you, i had this at colchester general and they just scan you and when your ready to release egg, they put dhs sperm in,  i think this would be much less evasive for you as you have no problems getting pg, it would be less expensive too.  Its weird the big o dream i agree with you i think i too was having early losses on mine too.
Also my DH took my m/c a lot harder than i did, he is a very positive person and never looks on the negative and i had to be stronger for him in the end as he took it really badly unfortunately while i was being strong for him, my grief came out later 

Tidds - Hows it going mate?  the 2ww's is a rollercoaster isnt it, one minute your up next minute your down, once i got into the 2nd week thats when i started to do the kinicker checking, What did you see at the pictures?  Its hard to keep your mind off of it isnt i.  Keeping everything crossed for you which makes it hard to walk........  
My stimms are going fine, feeling a little bloated already but apart from that no symptons, hope everythings growing nicely.

Liz - Its soooooooo hard isnt it when someone close to you is expecting,  i really feel for you especially when they are smoking through pg,  lifes unfair isnt it when all us girls do all the right things, eat the right stuff, pump ourselves full of drugs to get our little miracle, sending you a hug 


With regard to the Natalie Evans thing, its a real hard one, i can see both sides of it really but i feel for her as thats her only chance to have her own child - difficult one!!!

Right that me done with my waffling, its a mammoth post!!!! worn out!!!!
Take care Ladies xxx


----------



## Tricksy

Morning everyone,

Sorry I was not around at the weekend we had a very busy one. We had our friends 2 children for the weekend, they are 10 & 7 and litttle sweeties. Hubby is so good with them and for the 1st time I got a bit upset. I was upstairs and I could her DH playing with the girls and it hit me how good a Dad he would be and how much we are missing out on   They had a great time, we took them down to the stables and they went horseriding and of course the obligitory trip to Pizza Hut went down a storm  

How was your weekends?

Lisa - Poor DH having his card cloned   what a nightmare, why on earth does it take so long for the money to come back No wonder you had such a hard time sorting it out. How are you feeling now? When is your next scan??

Liz - It sounds like you have had a tough weekend too. I know exactly how you feel when someone who doesn't realise how lucky they are just falls pregnant and they don't even try   Its so hard especially when its close too. Good luck for your appointment in 2 weeks, lets hope its all good news. 

Sam - Hows your weekend been? It is so hard having to decide how to move forward. If you are through with ivf then iui is a good choice. I have had iui and it didn't work for us but as my blood disorder was not diagnosed then it may of worked if I had been treated? who knows. I was on puragon iui and it was ok, I can't compare it to ivf as i've not done it yet but it was not too evasive, certainly no where near as many scans to be done. M/c do not get easier, in fact my last one hit me really hard and DH was really worried about me. I totally went to pieces and it dragged up so much undealt with emotions from my previous m/c and s/b. I ended up going to the doctors as I was not coping with life at all, he suggested councelling but by the time the appointment came through, 3 months later, I had buried it/dealt with it and felt it was too late. The emotions that you have are so hard to deal with, you are bound to be snappy with each other, our other halves just don't know how to help, they feel totally useless and unable to take our pain away but still desperatley want to comfort us. I know that my DH took it really badly too and struggled to deal with it. Your DH will come round, just keep trying to talk and deal with your emotions together   My op is in june, the 29th, I am sure it will come round quickly. Theoretically (terrible spelling!) I am being refered to Isis next month and thats flown round so I am hoping the same will happen with the op.

Tidds - You are now on day 10 already   that has come round so quick, well it has for me   sounds like you have given Zitas ideas a real good shot, lets keep fingers crossed. When are you planning to test? If I was you I doubt if I would last past Wednesday at the very latest!! I too have got everything crossed for you keep us posted.

Well I have got to go and do some work   I havn't done anything yet   catch up again later

xxxxx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girlies,

I'm just checking in to say hi but it will be a very quick one tonight because I'm am having ones of those days where I really don't have anything to say for myself.  And I am just feeling so tired.

Lisa - I am sorry to hear of the problems with dh's cloned card.  It sounds as though you are lucky (in one respect) that all the fraud was done abroad.  I just wonder if it wasn't how you prove it wasn't you/dh - or is that obvious.  It is so scary what happens nowadays.   A friend of mine who suffers from infertility recently found out that her NI numbers was being used for a fraud child benefit claim.  Talk about rub it in for someone who has been ttc without luck for years.

Have told a couple of friends/sister my news now so that is a bit of a relief.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa

Hi ladies

Hows everyone?  Feeling really bloated at the moment and looking forward to having scan tomorrow to see whats going on

Tricksy - Sorry that you got a upset at the weekend,  thats always a heart rencher that one,  i know how you feel when my dh and our niece are together i feel like that its a tough one. 
You have really been through the mill with your m/c's i'm sending you  
i actually went for councelling with mine, but i did have to wait a few months for it so we actually spoke more about the infertility rather than the m/c.
Your Isis appointment has flown round things will start moving for you now matey.
My scans tomorrow so wish me luck for healthy follies.


Sam - How are you? Feeling for you matey having to tell people the bad news its so hard, How are you feeling in yourself are you still very tired?  its probably all the hormones in your system,  Thinking of you honey x


Liz - Hello, not long till your appointment now, have you any test results back yet?


Tidds - Where are you?  Are you ok?  

Right better get on,  i'll let you all know how scan goes tomorrow

Love Lisa xx


----------



## liz6969

Hi girlie's,

Sam-
Hows it going? Its hard to tell people when they are wanting it to work for you, i always get dh to do it first then they don't ask me about it. The iui sounds like a good option my dh sperm was not good enough for that.
Lisa-
Clone card!!! how awful they should reinburst straight away as they no it can't of been you. Fingers crossed for tomorrow hopfully you will have lots of follies growing nicely.
Tricksy-
I can relate with how you feel when dh gets with kids heart breaking isn't it, When my niece was born i saw a picture with dh and her and the look on his face was so wonderful i cried for ages wishing he could hold his own daughter. The time is def going to fly till your op, you have your holiday before that don't you?
Tidds-
So have you gone completely mad on the 2ww then hun ? Your in the home straight now. Any symptoms? Sending you sticky vibes  

take care all liz


----------



## Tidds

Hi girlie's sorry I haven't been on for a bit been really busy with work and socialising!

Nothing to report, no real symptoms, do not feel any different at all and to be honest I have prepared myself for the BFN this time.  I won;t be testing early as I have to go to work and if I am upset then it will mess it up and I was off sick last week so need to show my face. Am off Friday so will test early morning, if BFN we are booking a holiday that day to leave asap - go away to lick our wounds! I will let you all know of course as you have been so wonderful supporting me. We've also got 12 frosties in the freezer so can start a FET in a few months - whats the difference between the medicated and natural FET cycles 

Liz - know exactly how you feel about the sil pg, I have had to go through both my own sister and sil pregnancies and to make it worse my little sisters still smokes even though she lost the last baby at 22 weeks due to abnormality in the bladder   We have had many a stern conversation but it is her baby at the end of the day - makes me angry though!  

Tricks - know about that one too - breaks my heart as my dh is fantastic with kids much better than me - one day girl we will get there!

Lis - glad your stimms going well let us know how many follies - I bet hundreds with that dose of puregon!!!

Sam - I feel for you in your dilemma but can I ask, if you got pg naturally why do you need any treatment at all?  Is this the first time you have fallen naturally?  Can you not just take the heparin and try naturally?  Sorry if I sound ignorant I just don't fully understand it that's all.

Right have I missed anyone   don;t think so sorry if I have. Right off to browse the 2ww diaries now to compare.

Take care all love Tidds xxxx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Hope you're all feeling good today.

Tidds - that's a fantastic idea re your holiday plans.  I know nothing will make up for a BFN but I can't think of anything better than a holiday to cheer me up when I am down.  I just wish we could go away now but unfortunately we have a holiday booked for June and really can't afford anything else.  Re my ttc.  Yes this is the first time I have fallen naturally that I know of (though I suspect I've had a few very very early miscarriages).  Originally I started on the IVF because my PCOS meant I didn't O very often but Metformin has really helped me and I now have regular (but long) cycles.  And you know how it is once you get on the IVF train it is hard to get off.  It's only recently that I started to realise that I was o'ing naturally.  But I also have a very thin lining so I didn't know whether I would be able to conceive without all the IVF drugs to help thicken it up.  Of course now I know I can.  The only reason I may still need treatment is so that I can take the heparin at the point of O rather than wait until I get a BFP.  Obviously this time round I did get a BFP without the heparin but then look what's happened.  So I am going to wait until I get the results of my blood clotting test before making any decisions.  But because of my ovulaton problems I am worried that I may not know for sure whether I am o'ing or not.  I'm not sure about the IUI though.  I have lots of problems but sperm meeting egg doesn't seem to be one of them.  Decisions decisions.

Oh and good luck.  Don't give up yet (not everyone feels anything) but I do understand the need to prepare yourself for the worst.

Re the FET.  I have done 3 medicated FETS.  It is similar to doing a fresh IVF but obviously you miss out the egg collection and the drugs you take to thicken up your lining are a lot easier on your body.  I still had to down reg for 2 weeks (but sniff with Synarel instead of inject) then I took Progynova (oestrogen) for about 2 weeks before starting the Cyclogest pecessaries then I had ET.  If you do a natural FET then it is much much easier and quicker.  No downregging, you just have to monitor ovulation and then you have ET.  I guess not everyone can do a natural transfer and medicated still seems to be more popular with most clinics.

Liz - My Sis has been pregnant 6 times, one was a miscarriage and this was the only pregnancy where she gave up smoking so I guess I partly understand why she didn't do that again.  Still it is hard to understand how people can be pregnant and still smoke.

Lisa - I too am feeling really bloated.  It's annoying isn't it.  I'm quite jealous of you at the moment because I keep on thinking I could have been in your situation at the moment doing the stimms and full of hope...well that's me feeling sorry for myself again.  But seriously good luck with the scan tomorrow.  

Nikola - This is probably a long shot but do you remember what the results of your immune blood clotting tests were.  Do you know what phosphiloid you were positive for or what the level was?  Sorry if I am asking the impossible.

Well hope you all have a good evening.  Tidds - even if you are slowly giving up I am still feeling positive for you.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy

Evening everyone,

Well i have had a terrible time the last 2 days, my friends horse is really poorly with colic and had to have an op yesterday, its really touch and go we work together too so its been so stressfull  

Sam - I have got my blood test report here but to be honest it doesn't make any sense to me. My DRVT results are:

PLSR 1.24
WPLTR 1.13
ACA IgG 3.8
ACA IgM 1.0
APC 3.51
MAPC 2.9 

Report Comments: DRVT Abnormal ?? what that means I have no idea and I don't know what they are meant to be but hope it helps.

Tidds - I am still keeping my fingers crossed for you for Friday but a holiday is a great idea, it will be good for you and hubby to spend some time together and relax, just keep focusing on the holiday and how much you would like to go. You can then bet your bottom dollar you will get your bfp and no holiday  

Liz - we have got a holiday planned for May, we are going to Italy with a group of friends and their children, 2 girls who will be 2 whilst we are away, it will be nice as long as I dont start doing the whole ' i wish we had a baby thing' i am sure it will be fine, its only for a week but it will be nice. We are planning on going away over Christmas as our main holiday, don't know where yet but we will have to see how the ivf pans out.

Lisa - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, lets hope you have loads and loads of little follies growing, let us know how you get on. I hope your symptoms keep at bay, its very exciting having us all at different stages of the ivf train, everyone is able to offer advise and support to each other  

Right gotta fly, I'll catch up with you again tomorrow xxx


----------



## reikilisa

Allo everyone

Hows everyone?

Well had my scan this morning and all going really well,  i've got 14 follies which is brilliant for me as only got 6 last time,  so they are pleased with me and i'm well chuffed   I'm due for ec on Wed but they said i might need to go in mon for ec they'll let me know on Friday.

next scan on Friday so i'll have more news then but for the mean time i'm just keeping everything warm,  feel like a chicken sitting on her eggs at the mo 

Tricksy - How terrible for you and your mate hope all goes ok for poor horse i hate it when animals are ill i just feel sooooo sorry for them 

Sam - Have a serious think about the IUI as i think it is a good option for you, it is a lot less evasive and they monitor you very closely also it is a lot cheaper and less drugs which is always something that is on my mind, if i could do it with no drugs i'd take that option.
While i think about it have you got any tips for the heparin injects, picked mine up yesterday, where were you injecting?

Liz - How are you matey?  Any news for when you'll be starting?  I was soooooo relieved when they told me 14 follies i was expecting a bad response again, feeling a bit negative about it but feeling positive again now hope i can keep that up.

Tidds - Thinking of you for Friday - keeping everything crossed for you hope you get good news and don't give up hope i've been reading the 2ww diaries on here and lots of ladies have no symptoms and they get a BFP and other people have lots of sypomtons and get a BFP so i know its horrible waiting but you've only got a few more days now it must be driving you nuts by now but stay with it honey.

Right gotta go
Speak tomorrow
Lisa xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girlies,

Lisa - That's great news about the follies.  Always better to get more than your last go rather than the other way round.  As for the heparin injections, I found the best place is close to my belly button - because this is my fattiest place.  I know the instructions clearly state that you should not inject near the belly button but a nurse friend of mine explained that this is because a lot of people have very coarse skin or scar tissue in this area which could cause a problem but I've always injected my stimms there so know the dose always gets through.  But basically I say inject into fat (if you have any).  The site does seem to be important - some places I could inject and not feel it at all, others were quite painful and left a small pinpoint bruise (and I still have them).

Tricksy - That's so much for giving me your tests results.  Unfortunately I don't understand what all those initials stand for other than the ACA which is the one I tested positive for and I think is one of the anti-phosphiloid tests.  I see from your sticker you have AAP - what is this?  Maybe they have changed the test names but does your letter actually explain what one of those was positive?  Lisa do you have any clue what this means.

Tidds - Good luck for Friday.  I know you must be feeling tense now.

Liz - Hi.  Hope things are OK with you.

Well I still haven't decided whether or not I am going on this girls w/e this w/e.  I think whatever decision I make will be the wrong one.  So if I suddenly disappear from the board for a few days then you will know where I am - in Leeds!

Sam


----------



## Tidds

Hi girls just a quick check in as out tonight again - been busy every night this week!

Day 12 not much happening again, boobs full and tender, I think I can see some veins but not sure if I am looking for them iykwim!  AF pains though which is not good at this stage  BUT what will be will be - fed up with worrrying and I want to know either way!  Not testing early haven;t even bought a test yet!

Lisa - excellent news 14 - god that as many as I had hope you gets lots of lovely eggs - how long have you got to go now?

Sam - thanks for the info on the FET, I wonder if once mine have thawed they can take them to blastocyst? do you know if they can do that  I think you should go at the weekend will do you good - don;t let it rule your life anymore than it already has girl!!!

Tricks - hope the horse is ok?

Liz - hope your ok mate.

Please stay away AF, don't insult me by turning up now at least wait until after test day!!!!

See you all tomorrow 

Tidds xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Tidds,

AF pains now are definitely a good sign - and the veins!  You are so strong holding out on the HPT - if I knew where you lived I think I would be knocking on your door at the moment with an HPT!!!!! (LOL)

Yes when you embies are thawed they can take them to blast.  It is a good way of singling out the very best embies.  This is what happened with me though they do charge you an extra £350!

Once again, good luck.

Sam


----------



## liz6969

hi girl's,

Tidds-
I'm with sam on this i defiantly would have tested by now you are being so strong and i no you are doing the right thing theres no point getting upset over a false result. Good luck for tomorrow I'm crossing everything!!!   I also had my frosties thawed and cultured to blastyst stage, but out of 8 grade one eggs only one made it to a blastie.
Sam-
I think you should go on your girlie weekend if you start to bleed at least you will have your friends around to cheer you up and you can go out and get drunk which will help! 
Lisa- 
Wow thats great so many follies you must be a battery hen!   Are you having the embryos put back in 2 days old or 5 days old? hope all goes well tomorrow.
Tricksy-
Hows your friends horse? I worked with horses for 6 years so i no how you feel its terrible when they get sick. Did he have a twisted gut?


----------



## Tidds

Hi girls well this is the last post until the test!!  Bought 4 tests today, 2 cb digital, 1 cb normal and 1 fr.  No bleeding and af pains have gone but to be honest I just don't think it is our time.  Quite scared and I have been getting my hopes up, everyone is so excited I just feel like I am going to let everyone down tomorrow and fully expect a negative - it's all I have ever known!

Don't want to do it - at least I will know at least.  Last night at my friends her fruit salad tasted like bleach!  I didn't say anything but once again is this my mind playing cruel tricks on me?  I will feel such a fool if it is negative as I have been talking about all these twinges, boobs bigger, bloated, veins, funny tastes, wet down below -AAARRRRGGHHHHH!!!! Stop the insanity!!!!!!!!

Last minute jitters big time!!!

Well dh out to fetch a chinese now but I will defo check in later.

Is it ok to wee in a pot then dip the tests in as I want to do the FR and CB together so we both have a test to hold then look at - I know it's pathetic!!

Thanks girls hope your all ok today xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy

Evening everyone,

Tidds - I have got absolutley everything crossed for you, I do have to say that I'm getting really good feelings about this   You have got some great signs. You can pee in a pot and keep dipping   I just hope and pray that your mind and body are not playing tricks on you and you get your bfp in the morning. Hope you enjoyed your chinese, we've just had one too   i feel as fat as a pig at the moment. I will log on as soon as I possibly can in the morning. Good luck, lots of hugs and best wishes xxxx

Liz - I have had a terrible day, my friends horse had to be put down today   she had colic with a twisted gut and her ceacum was caught up in her colon too. They operated on Monday night and yesterday she was doing quite well but took a turn for the worse last night and went rapidly downhill today. Sue and I work together so when she got the call this afternoon that said she had to make a decision it was of course horrendous, cue lots and lots of tears, hugs and tissues. We have both been on the verge of tears all day. I got down to my 2 tonight and my mare if the same age as Sues, all I wanted to do was cuddle her but she had other ideas   was a stroppy cow and just wanted her dinner, my gelding have me a hug though, well to be honest it was more like me giving him a bear hug and he just couldn't move!!

Sam - How are you feeling? have you had any results from Raj yet? I hope that you decide to go away for the weekend, it'll be good for you to let your hair down and have a real laugh. 

Lisa - 14 follies is fantastic, you have another scan tomorrow don't you? Are the drugs having a big effect on you this cycle. I hope that the side effects are not too bad for you. Let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Right I am off, I will catch up with you all again tomorrow. Take care xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Just a quick one tonight ladies as it is 11.10 and I'm ready for bed (been out tonight for a meal - my neice's 18th).

Tidds - just wanted to wish you luck again.  My opinion (for what it is worth) is that things look very positive for you but just remember that if you do get a BFN tomorrow then you are letting no-one down.  Also as far as the symptoms go then I don't believe for one minute that they are in your head, but you have to remember that the Cyclogest can in some cases mimic preg symptoms and I'm not sure if you have ever taken it before to know how your body responds.  You are so brave and strong to be holding out - well done.

Sam


----------



## Tidds

tested this morning at 5.55am! Was so scared and so so convinced it was negative, said to dh before we turned the tests over "remember this is our first attempt", when he turned over the CB digital i was looking for the NOT bit but couldn't see it, I looked at dh then turned over my FR test and 2 pink lines!  I was in absolute shock, this sort of luck does not happen to me, I have never seen a positive test before, I could not believe it!

Very nervous now that it could be ectopic as I have tubal damage and am at higher risk and also mindful of miscarriage due to you poor girls experiences so not counting my chickens yet but hey I am going to try and enjoy it!

I have now got AF pains/cramps - typical!  I am not worried though as know this is things adapting inside!

God can you beleive this girls?  Hoping and praying you all follow in mine and NickyH footsteps.  

I couldn't have done this wihtot your support.

I will stick around if you don't mind, not counting those chickens and also FF has been so fab can't quite tear myself away yet!

Love and Luck Tidds xxx


----------



## Sam2995

I knew it I knew it I knew it. Sorry had to say say. Congratulations Tidds and dh - you really deserve this.

Seriously though you had such a perfect IVF cycle that it should have worked and it has so that has kind of restored my faith in IVF.

Congrats. Do you know when your first scan is?

As you may have guessed I've decided not to go away this weekend. Yesterday morning I got my brand new iron out to start getting myself sorted out and it wouldn't work. So I got the old one out and I couldn't get that one working either so that kind of made up my mind for me - I couldn't go with unironed clothes. The funny thing though is that when my dh got home from work he got them both out and they both started working immediately. Very weird!

Don't know what made me do it but I also did an HPT this morning. yesterday all my pregnancy symptoms seemed to have gone so I was hoping that I was only going to get a very faint positive which I would have taken as a good sign miscarriage is near. Instead I got the strongest positive ever (these are internet cheapies I am using). So unfortunately I think I am in with a very long wait yet.

*Congrats Tidds*. 

Sam


----------



## liz6969

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so pleased for you hun this is such great news. You must be on  . Enjoy every minute of the nine months. Your news has made my week. Take care xxxxxxx

Tricksy-
I'm so sorry about your friends horse it's a terrible thing to happen . My friends horse sliced his tendon right through you could see it. He had to be shot there and then in the yard the other horse were going mad they new what was happening. Do you compete?
Lisa-
How did the scan go are the follies getting bigger?
Sam-
I hope you and dh go out for a nice meal or something this weekend as your at home. I am well supersitions so with those signs i would have done the same. Sorry to here you don't think you will misscarry any time soon. Thinking of you  

Take all Liz xxxx


----------



## Tidds

Thanks eveyone I am still in shock can't believe it - feel really sad for everyone who has got a BFN on the ladies in waiting site - I so thought it would be me. It's so unfair isn't it.

Lots of af type pains today but that is normal I really hope it sticks very nervous at the moment - the worry continues....

Lisa - how did your scan go hope those follies are growing nice and big!!

Tricksy - so sorry about your friends horse I hate it when things happen to animals would rather it be a human than animal

Sam - Your post made me laugh! So glad I have given you a bit of hope, can they not give you anything to help you seems cruel you have to wait while the levels go up, is it worth another scan?

Liz - thanks for your well wishes - it doesn't seem real!

Will pop on again later girls - what a day!!

Love Tidds xx


----------



## Tricksy

This is a lightening visit, just popped on to see if Tidds had her bfp this morning OMG that is the best news ever!!! gotta fly catch up again later xxxxx


----------



## NickyH

Tidds

Congratulations to you! I'm so pleased for you and DH. I don't know about you but I found it really weird seeing a positive pregnancy test after all this time!

Have you called ISIS yet? If you can try and get a scan more than 2 weeks from today you will hopefully avoid the  dreadful "inconclusive" scan result which so many seem to have  had  with a scan at just 6 weeks. 

Sam - really sorry to hear your news, and  how upsetting to  have to wait for a miscarriage. I don't understand  at all how a pregnancy can't be viable but yet continue, but I don't know much about it at all really.

Well, I'm back from holiday now, throughly relaxed and refreshed - or at least I was until I landed back at Heathrow late on Sunday night.  This week has been dreadful as I am so jet lagged and tired - keep falling asleep on the sofa at 8pm, waking at 9 and going to bed for the rest of the evening. Hoping this weekend sorts me out sleepwise, it is so busy at work I can't slack off their either

What is it with this weather! I thought I'd come back to all the daffodils and magnolia trees being out in blossom etc - so isn't happening! Roll on spring!

Hope everyone else is well - speak soon
Nicky


----------



## reikilisa

*Oh my God Tidds - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *            

Sorry had to do that little dance across the screen, i am soooooo happy for you, honestly when i just read your post i was grinning from ear to ear, you must be on cloud 9. I'm so pleased for you, when i spoke to Fiona at Isis on Weds she said there has been so many BFP's recently. When will your due date be?

Nicky - Glad you had a great holdiay sorry your feeling so tired, was it as nice as the brochures show it to be?

Tricksy - Sorry to hear about your friends horse its horrible animals are ill.

Sam you obviously wernt meant to go on that weekend, its weird isnt it its like your been given a sign not to go. Sorry nothings happening with you yet, how long will they let it go on for? my docs had me in within a week.
Thanks for the tips on the heparin i'm feeling a bit of a wuss with that and am having trouble getting my head around sticking the needle in.

Liz Hi ya still feeling like a battery hen!!! 

My news : went for scan today and i now have 13 on left side and still 4 (small ones) on the right - My right ovary is very lazy!!! and i've been given the thumbs up for ec on Monday at 9am!!!!! They are really pleased with me as its such a big improvement from last ivf, i'm very excited, nervous at the moment and am pleased that i've only got a few more days then that hurdle will be over.

Take care everyone
Love Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995

Lisa - Just wanted to wish you luck for EC tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you at 9.00am and hoping it all goes smoothly (no pain) and that you get several fertilised eggs!

Nicky - Glad to hear your holiday went well.

Hope everyone else has had a nice weekend.  Mine has been the most boring / depressing of my life what with my sisters/friends all away for the weekend and me moping about.  But no regrets on my decision not to go away.

Sam


----------



## liz6969

Hi all,
How is every one?

Tidds:
Has it sank in yet? Bet all your family are over the moon.

Sam:
Sorry to here you had a boring weekend hun Did you catch up on some house work  
Lisa:
I bet you feel bloated now hun. Are you getting nervous about egg collection? I actually quite enjoyed the drugs they give you I was well chilled out. Good luck with everything tomorrow i will be thinking of you! xxxx 
Tricksy:
I hope you had a nice weekend hun?
Nicky h:
Hi nice to here you had a good holiday where did you go?

Well i had a busy weekend went out friday night with the girls, had a great time got very drunk as you do   felt it on saturday tho i think im getting to old!!Then went out for a meal saturday night with dh nice and cosy. Had to work today which is such a drag!!!
take care all liz xxxx


----------



## *Mel*

Hi girls,just wondered if anyone knew how long they waited for there first appointments with Dr Malfleet at col general after they were referred from there gp. we are being referred after easter if still no joy and we just wondered how long we have to wait(this ttc stuff is such a waiting game,isn't it?) everyone.
Sending you all some  

   .

Love Mel***


----------



## Tidds

Hi girls how are you all?

Lisa - good luck lovey   for lots of lovely eggs!!!  Gosh not long now til your 2ww!!!

Hey everyone else hows it going? 

Nickyh - no it hasn't sunk in yet I don't even feel pg which of course I am worried about!  The worrying doesn't stop does it, first it's all through treatment, then if it fails its why did it fail will I ever get pg etc, then if it works it's will it be ectopic, will I miscarry etc!  I guess we are just born to worry!!!

Sam - my first scan is booked for tuesday 4th April and I will be 6wks 6 days I think so hopefully they will be able to see something  I am very nervous though and will not count my lucky stars just yet. How are you doing?  Sorry you was bored this weekend, when is your next check up/appointment??

Liz - yes family so excited, and close friends who know about tx - I hope it goes ok and I don't let anyone down, feel very fragile at the moment but guess that is normal!  Hows your hangover? Where did you go??

Tricksy - hope your feeling a bit better now as you were so upset about yours friends horse, it's awful. I have a boxer dog and I love her to bits she is my baby and I would be devastated if anything happened to her so can kind of understand.

Well just waiting to hear Lisa's news now - will pop back in later.

See ya girls xxx


----------



## Tidds

where is everyone??  Dying to know how Lisa got on.


----------



## liz6969

Hi all,
Tidds:
I can understand that you feel delicate you have one or maybe two babies in there!!! Enjoy having people making a fuss of you hun. I read some where that there clinic let them video the scan on there phone that sounds like a nice idea. i went out in Ipswich "pals" i like the fact it has 3 different rooms of music, the hangover was gone by sunday thank god!!
Sam:
How you doing hun?
Lisa:, 
How did it go hun, Hope they got lots of eggs and you are letting dh take care of you.
Tricksy:
How are you?
Meljn:
hi welcome to are little group. I'm afraid i can't help you with how long you might have to wait,but at Ipswich I had to wait 3 months for first appointment i no its crap all the waiting but for the end result its worth it i think.


----------



## *Mel*

liz6969-thanks for the welcome and yes it will be worth it in the end. Whats your next move? More icsi?
Any advise would be appreciated.Take care everyone.

  

Love Mel***


----------



## liz6969

Mel:
I am hoping to start another cycle of icsi we are going to eggshare as it reduces the cost considerably. If you have the money i would reconmend going private for tests as they will do it in one cycle costing about £600 other wise it could be a wait and thats what i hate about all this. They will probably want to check your tubes are clear an do another sperm test before they decide what treatment, You are likely to go on clomid first and be monitored through your cycle. Let me no how you get on, any questions just ask.

luv liz xx


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Girlies

Well i am finally up and out of bed after EC,  all went well and i got 9 eggs,  i was shaking so much when i was lying on the bed in stirrups (lovely) but as soon as they gave me the lovely drugs i was fine.
Terry rang this morning and 5eggs have fertilised and i'm in tomrrow for ET at 2pm so excited and pleased and wishing and praying 

I found the EC totally different this time,  i did not feel any pain this time,  i had Dr Anne do it and she was brilliant infact i was looking at DH smiling the whole time through it (last time i was moaning in pain)  Felt really sore yesterday and today still feel sore but not like last time so am really happy and positive about this cycel.  Girls please keep everything crossed and think positive for me 



Tidds - Hi ya, how are you doing? So pleased for you, You must still be on cloud 9 honey,  has it sunk in yet?  Well its not long till your scan and i'm sure you we'll feel a whole lot better after that. Its true about the worrying just doesnt stop but try to think positive and let DH look after you. Have you any symptons yet?  did you have DR Anne (i think she was swedish) for you EC?
Any tips for my 2WW?

Liz - How are you?  Its great my stomach is now flat again, it was soooooo bloated before EC, Dh is running around after me and i spent yesterday in bed but up and about today but just pottering around, DH has all this week off so its nice to be waited on 

Sam - How are you?  Sorry you had such a boring weekend,  i did my first heparin injection and it was fine,  quite surprised actually cos i was really working myself up and it stung a bit but not bad at all, i've bruised though.
Hope your feeling ok.

Tricksy - Are you ok?

Mel - Welcome to the board!!!  I was referred to Dr Marfleet within about 4 months i think it was quite quick and she is a really lovely doctor,  i had quite a few IUI's with her at Colchester then went onto Isis last year for my NHS free IVF go.  I hope you dont have to wait too long.  Any questions just shout.


Well better go and stick the wheatbag back on my tummy.  So relieved that, that part of the treatment is over and will soon be on the manic "2WW!!!! 

Love and luck to everyone
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Tidds

Morning all

Well done Lisa 5 fertilised that's great I have a good feeling about this one!   

This is what i did on my 2ww:
Day 1-3 rested on sofa, slept and eat that's about it
Day 4-6 pottered around posting on here went for walks - good for circulation
Day 7 - acupuncture, supposed to help the egg implant according to Zita west
Day 8 - back at work until the day before test day

Generally took it easy hardly any housework, I did eat brazil nuts every day, quite liked them actually and also made sure i eat well lots of protein. Also kept tummy warm a lot with hands.

Not sure if any of it worked, well obviously something did but will never know if it is what I did or just the embryo's were strong, at least if you do all you can you will feel better about it.

Well I wish you all the luck - yes I did have dr Anne isn't she so lovely.

Keep in touch and were behind you all the way    

Mel - welcome to the thread. Sorry I am not with Dr Marfleet I am in Ipswich - Dr Boto.

Hope everyone else ok see you all soon xxxx


----------



## Tricksy

I'm back!!!  

Sorry for the disappearance, last week was just horrendous, my friend has taken her horse going really badly and its so hard as its upsetting for me aswell. Not just because I know her horse but because my mare is the same age and its so scary. The colic came on so quick, for no apparent reason and within days she was gone   My weekend has hectic too, my cousin is coming over from South Africa tomorrow (5am collection from Gatwick  !) for a short holiday and she is staying with us for a week, so I have had to sort the spare room out and then on Sunday we went to hubbys parents for the day and zzzooommm it had gone, that quick!!!! Good to see you are all ok 

Tidds - Have you got a scan booked yet? Do you get one done at Isis included in the price? I hope that you start to feel sick really soon!! meant in the nicest possible way of course  

Lisa - It sounds like your e/c this time round was a lot better experience, it must of been a big relief for you. Fingers, toes in fact everything crossed for you for tomorrow. 5 fertilised is great. I suggest you take Tidds advise and try and follow Zita's plan. I don't think that I will be able to have a week off work but I will have a few days for sure, if I ever get there that is!

Mel - Welcome to our little group   I did not have to wait too long to get referred to Dr Marfleet. Obviously I was a bit further down the line to you but after we had been trying again for some time I went back to my doctor and he agreed to refer me. I only waited about 3-4 months from referal to appt time so not too bad at all. As has been previously said you will probably have blood tests done again along with a sample from your dp and maybe you will have hyscopy (think thats what its called) done, its where they put a catheter up through your cervix, put a dye in and check your tubes are clear etc. Its often totally pain free, not in my case though 

Liz - have you got a date to start your treatment yet? Hopefully you will get something soon. I am keeping my fingers crossed that my appointment for Isis comes through soon too. I am due to be refered after the new financial year, only a couple of weeks now, so I am hoping for an appointment by the end of April at the latest   yeh fat chance of that!!!!

Sam - How are you feeling honey? has anything started happening yet? It must be horrendous for you knowing that you are now not pregnant yet your body hasn't quite grasped it yet. I always felt that it was mental torture that you knew you had lost your baby yet you could still get a + hpt, I used to get myself in a bit of a state and wonder if they had made a mistake, of course they never had, its just the knife being twisted again   I truly hope that you get 'sorted' soon and you can begin to move on xxx

Nicky - Good to hear that you have had a great holiday, its always the same though within a week you feel like you've never been away!! When have you got your next scan appt? Do you know if you are pregnant with 1 or 2 yet? has any m/s kicked in for you yet?

Blimey that was a mammoth catch up   gotta go and do some work

See you soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy


----------



## *Mel*

for tomorrow Lisa. I will cross my fingers for you. . Thankyou everyone for your advise. Take care. Mel***


----------



## Sam2995

Hi ladies,

Well what a lot of catching up I have to do even though it has only been a short time since I last visited this board. No news on the miscarriage front - nothing happening - but at least I no longer feel pregnant which is a relief because at least now some of the time I can forget about it and I feel more like doing ordinary things.

*Mel* I just wanted to say hi, welcome to the board and good luck. I don't have any advice as I actually live in Herts and specifically came to the ISIS for Mr Lower who I had been recommended to.

*Lisa* - Great news about EC. It is a great sign that EC was such a different experience this time round. Who is this Dr Ann? The only doctor I have met is Mr Lower though I did read about a new Italian lady coming to the ISIS (maybe I am muddled and it said Swedish). Best of luck with ET tomorrow, I hope the 2WW flies by for you and that we soon have another pregnant member among us.

*Nikola* I'm sorry to hear about your friend's horse, I can imagine how it has affected you even if it wasn't your own. I think any death (whether animal or human) even if it is something I have just read about or heard on the news can affect me badly for a while if there is some parallel with my own life.

*Liz* I'm glad to hear you had a good night out with the girls. I'm afraid that I've got to the age where the effects of the hangover the next day outweigh the benefits of the fun of getting drunk. It seems that if I drink now and even get tipsy then I will get a bad hangover so I don't like getting drunk anymore which kind of ruins the fun (my mum would be tutting if she read that though "why can't you have a good time without getting drunk....!!!). Any news yet? I hope you don't think I am nosey but did they give you any indications as to why they felt your previous IVF cycles didn't work or was it just down to bad luck? Were they at the ISIS?

*Tidds* Once again congratulations, how are you feeling now? It sounds to me like you are already having symptoms though maybe mild ones. Any feelings as to whether there are one or two inside you? Any preference? In many ways I think it would be a dream come true to have twins but then I think of all that extra work and stress and I think maybe not. I have heard and I think it is true that they say from the moment you get that positive HPT the worrying will never stop until the day you die as you now have a child to worry about. I can certainly vouch for the fact that the 2ww waiting for the scan was far more stressful than any 2ww waiting for a positive test that I have been through anyway. I think you are having your scan at a perfect time. I had had two by that stage and all it does is lead to worry.

*Nicky* Hope life back in cold old England isn't too hard for you. How far along are you now? Hopefully far enough to be over the worst of the symptoms.

Right now I hope I haven't missed anyone out as there are quite a few of us now to remember.

Poor dh has a toothache at the moment. He thinks he has lost part of a filling. Anyway I tried to call our NHS dentist (this was on the day that the Daily Mail announced that dentists were getting rid of their patients) and he has refused to treat him on the grounds that he hasn't been for a check up for over 18 months. So I phoned round every dentist in my area and nobody will take him on though a few said they may be willing to treat him after April 1st. So I just wanted to warn everyone that if you are still NHS make sure you keep up your appointments.

Have a good evening anyone. Are you watching The Best Man? And Lisa - good luck tomorrow - it's hard to imagine that I could have been there too!

Sam


----------



## liz6969

Hi girl's,

Lisa:
Wow thats great hun, Only 1 more sleep till 2ww. Have you got anything nice planned? sending you all the luck in the world i just no it's going to work for you this time!!!!
Tidds:
How are you feel? are you going to continue with acupuncture, I have read that its very good at stopping morning sickness.
Sam:
I know what you mean about dentists i have to travel 15 miles to mine as none of the local ones would take me. They just said it was unlucky as the cycle went well, I guess if the next one doesn't work they will do some more blood tests.Are your levels starting to drop?
Tricksy:
Hope you get your appointment soon its the waiting thats hard isn't it, when i made my first appointment i only had to wait 3 weeks so heres hoping for you.

luv Liz xxx


----------



## reikilisa

Hi Girls

Thank you sooooooo much for all your well wishes and support it means a lot to me.
Well i am waiting for ET i feel like time is dragging already (Wot am i gonna be like in the 2WW!!!!!! 

Tidds - Thanks for your tips,  i am definately going to follow them i'm gonna be doing all the resting and eating brazils i quite like them so that wont be a chore my favourite is when they're in chocolate but won't as i'm trying to be good .  How are you feeling?  Are you back at work now?  Have you told everyone?


Liz - I havent got anything planned at all for the first week i'm just gonna mooch around the house resting - time is dragging though already!!!  Thank goodness for this site its brilliant to be able to speak to people who genuinely understand about what were all going through.  Hope you get your date to start soon. Have you had your test results back?


Sam - How are you feeling? I'm glad that you no longer feel pg, i found that really hard as i felt pg 2 weeks after i came out from the d & c and it just feels like your body is rubbing your nose in it!!  The italian doctor was who i had last time Dr Adrianna,  Dr Anne is another one i think filling in for her while shes on maternity leave. Its funny how it didnt hurt this time not sure if its the doc doing things different or the drugs??
Poor dh funnily enough my DH has just gone off to the dentist as he has broken half his tooth off too,  luckily we are with NHS but we had a lot of trouble getting in with this one and we have to go every 6 months for a checkup to keep on his books.  I watched the Best man i thought it was good - i do like a good thriller!  Theres a new prog starting on Thursday called the Family Man its about an IVF doctor that should be worth a look.

Mel - Thanks for your good wishes hope your appointment comes through soon.

Trickys - I wondered wheere you had gone,  Sorry you've had such a horrible time i hate anything happening to animals i feel so sorry for them. Youmust be having a busy time with your guest, are you having the week of with them?  Anything planned?

Well i had better get on, few calls to make and then 2pm is my time for ET then its in bed for me,  i will check on here tomorrow for everyones news.

Take care everyone 
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Lisa - Hope all went OK today.  I am definitely go to watch the family man on tv tomorrow though it might be hard at times.

Just a quick one tonight as I have started feeling a little nauseas and am getting some cramping.  I don't know if this is a sign that something is happening but I'm also a little worried it could be signs of an infection so if I get the chance I think I am going to pay a visit to my GP tomorrow.

Have a good evening everyone.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy

Evening girls,

Its just a quick one again I am absolutly knackered, I've been awake since 2.30am, the alarm was set for 3 but I woke up with a start convinced that I had overslept then I could not get back to sleep   I can't believe that the A12/M25 are so busy at 4 in the morning, where the hell is everyone going  

Lisa - I hope it went well today, I was thinking of you, hope your tucked up in bed with a hot water bottle, a glass of pineapple juice and a bag of brazil nuts!!! Keep us posted

Sam - Sorry our having a bad evening, all I can say is I hope it is quick for you and of course you have no infection

Liz - I hope my appointment comes through quickly as well, I'm not known for my patience!!

Mel - How you doing today?

Tidds - How are you feeling too? has the m/s kicked in yet, not sure if I've missed your post about your scan, when is it booked for? take care 

Nicky - Hope this week is better than last for you  

I have got a few days off work wwwoooohhhhooo I was obviously off today, and i'm off tomorrow and i've only got to go in for an hour or so on Friday, back to work Monday but only for that day, then off Tuesday and Wednesday.....heaven   lots of shopping, riding and chilling

Catch up again soon, Lots of Luck and Babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## *Mel*

Hi everyone-thankyou all i am feeling much better after yesterdays outburst! I really think I'm going  . I am having the girls over for a dvd night on Friday so that should be nice and gives me something to focus on.  Good luck everyone-I can't wait to see lots of lovely bfp from you all. Love Mel***


----------



## reikilisa

Hi budds

Hope everyone is ok,  just a quick update, had ET yesterday, all went fine,  had 2 x grade 1's put back in   . had the other 3 frozen to go with my other little frostie.

Eating loads of good food, drinking lots of water and in bed all yesterday and most of today just getting up to have a wee etc.,

I have a little problem though..... can't go to the toilet (number 2) anyone had this before on cycle??  not sure if its the pessaries,  last time i was the other way round sorry too much info.........

Anyway bed is calling.................i feel so lazy!!!!
love lisa x


----------



## liz6969

Hi all,

Lisa:
well done on your eggs hun thats great 2 grade ones!!!!!! Enjoy being lazy its what the doctor ordered! With regards to constipation i found i was the first week so ate lots of prunes that seem to get things moving   Is dh off work to?
Tidds:
How you feeling? are you back at work?
Sam:
Glad you have not got the systoms to deal with as well as the thought of the miscarriage. Thinking of you xxxx
Tricksy:
Taking some time off sounds good hun, Don't you think the best thing ever is galloping flat out on a stubble field, it certainly clears your mind. Have fun.
Mel:
A dvd night sounds like fun, What you watching?

Well i went to Isis today, my blood results were all fine so now i have been put on the pill so they can try and get me and the recipient cycles in tune. So looks like it could be another month or more before i start down reg  i hate the hanging around waiting. i have a problem i would like you girl's opinion on, We have a form to fill out which the donor will see when it is 18 if they want, on it has a bit that is from you to them it says think of your self as the donor what would you want to no. Well I'm not sure what to write as your not the mother or anything like in adoption. Any ideas? 

Liz xxxx


----------



## Tidds

Hey chicks how we all doing

Lis - well done 2 grade 1's on board!!!  How are you feeling?  What is your 2ww plan (if you have got one?)   vibes all the way and i will pray for you too not that I am particularly religious but we had people pray for us so you never know , I didn;t get constipated - the other way round but I do know it is a side affect of the botty bombs!  

Tricks - you made me chuckle with your comment about the A12/M25 as that is exactly the sort of thing I would say!!  Where the hell are they all going Beats me - mad!  No m/s yet but lots of af type pains, sore boobs, eating for england and bloated and hard tummy - ooh vivid dream last night too not sure what that was about?  I do wish I did feel worse though as it would re-assure me a little more but whatever is happening in there is out of my control so I am trying to be positive and enjoy it.  Scan is Tuesday 4th when I will be 6+6.

Sam - those symptoms are pure torture especially if your levels are still rising?  I pray it is over soon for you so you can move forward x - I am too watching the Family Man tonight although not sure what it is about  Take care hun x


Liz - I may have acupuncture if I do feel poorly I so believe in it but at the moment feel fine so will let you know. Are you having it through your cycle?  I know a lady who practises in Wivenhoe and Clacton for £20 a session if you want the number - I thought that was quite cheap and she is a older lady with over 20 years experience too. Not sure about the donor forms hun that is a tough one - what did they say at the counselling 

Mel - have a great night Friday wish I could have a glass of vino (no I am not moaning honest!!!)

On a general note I didn't think much of Dr Adrianna we saw hr at our initial consultation when she was 8 months pregnant and she seemed to just go through the process and didn't even discuss mu hydro with me I had to book another appt with Adrian to go over my worries - maybe she was having a bad day

Well guys I am off now - take care all.

Tidds xxxx


----------



## *Mel*

Tidds-I will have a glass(or bottle!) of vino for you.

Liz-We are watching in her shoes with Cameron diaz.It should be nice as i will have all my favourite people in one room,we'll probably end up   through the film!

Lisa-Great news about your embies-I'm sending    your way.

I'm going to watch the family man later also-hope its ok.  take care. Mel***


----------



## Sam2995

Hi girls,

Don't forget to watch the Family Man tonight - should be good.

Liz - that's a really difficult one about what to write on the form. I think if it was me at 18 years old I would want to know a little about your personal situation at the time of donating your eggs ie the fact that you are struggling to conceive yourself and your reasons for donating (other than the financial side). I also think any potential offspring would be interested to know a little about your personality and what you look like. I don't know how you feel about being contacted by any potential children but is this the sort of thing you would write if you really would like contact.

I would have loved to have donated eggs but unfortunately I am too old. I know the financial side if a great incentive for anyone but even more important than that is that we have all gone through the pain of infertility and there is nothing more I would like to do than help someone else achieve that dream and I think I would want to say that. But definitely any child would be interested in you and your personality (also maybe the fact that to date you don't have any other children).

It is so hard to say what to write because I would imagine most of it is impossible to write down. sorry I can't be more helpful.

Lisa Great news. Have a good 2WW (if that is possible)!!!

Hi everyone else.

Sam


----------



## *Mel*

I've just watched the family man and i quite enjoyed it,but my friend just phone me(she has been trying for 5yrs,has had iui x5 and ivfx2 no pregnancies) and she said she found it difficult to watch(to close to home). What did everyone else think? Hope you are all well. Melissa***


----------



## reikilisa

hi girls

Hows everyone,  i'm fine being a lazy cow and staying in bed, back aching now though as i havent done any exercise so trying to get up a bit more today. Boobs ache, and slight cramping and still not gone to the loo properly!!!  Feel really bloated........sorry tmi.

I watched the Family Man last night and had a few tears in my eyes through it, i could totally relate to them all and i thought it was very good but a little close to home   Michelle Collins line which said "happiness just begins and ends with mummy" 
What did all you girls think?


Liz - Dh is off work too for this week, he is a godsend he has waited on me hand and foot and wont let me do a thing - hes an angel.
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh prunes-YUK!!!!  Anything else you know off that will start me off?

Tidds - I had Dr Adrianna on my 1st ivf and thought she was fine, until i saw Dr Lower this time and had the EC & ET with Dr Anne,  Dr Anne was sooooo much better, i had no pain and she was really sweet to us so i have changed my mind now about Dr Adrianna

Sam - I'll try and have a good 2WW   It seems like its dragging already!!

Mel - Let me know what that films like i fancy watching that.

Well better go
Take care eveyone
Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995

Yes well I watched the Family Man and I totally agree with your comments - it was a bit too close to home and at times I found it hard to watch but I am sure I will be hooked from now on.  DH annoyed me though - he didn't watch because he said it sounded "boring".  Maybe he didn't really know what it was all about (what he claimed later) but how could you describe anything so close to home as "boring"!!!  I'd imagine the programme may have been a bit confusing though to those who haven't been through IVF - at times it all got quite technical with all the chat about PGD etc and of course we were able to follow but would anyone else be?  I am glad a show like this is on though because I thought the emotional side was handled well and of all my friends and relatives that know about our infertility battle, I don't think there is anyone who can truly understand what we are going through - I don't think you do unless you have been there yourself, so hopefully this show will help them understand.  My only criticism is that they flashed through the treatment cycle so quickly that they made it all look much easier than it actually is - they should have shown a bit more of all the side effects from the treatment or what can go wrong - but maybe this is all to come.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Sam


----------



## *Mel*

Lisa-The film was good-everyone enjoyed it but it definately a chick flick.

Sam-don't know about you but I always watch anything to do with babies and usually end up crying and my dp says why do you watch them programmes when they only upset you-sucker for punishment!

I agree with the comment that sam made about the family man not showing much about the cycles,although I'm not having ivf yet it would have been nice to see abit more about what especailly the women have to go through but suppose its because its a drama not a documentary.

Hope you all have a good weekend, we are out for dinner tonight to Bella pais(yummy steak!)

Take care. Mel***


----------



## Rachel

This way to a new home girls  I have renamed your thread slightly 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52667.new.html#new


----------

